#ubuntustudio 2010-05-31
<holstein> anybody got darkice working in ubuntu
<holstein> ?
<holstein> lucid?
<dtcrshr> me
<dtcrshr> we use darksnow + darkice for broadcasting
<holstein> w00t
<dtcrshr> whats your issue?
<holstein> and it just works dtcrshr ?
 * holstein is getting it up to observe error
<dtcrshr> well, iv updated my ubuntustudio from 9.10 to 10.04, it just works
<dtcrshr> i open my saved preset via darksnow and voilá
<holstein> i cant imagine what i have done
<holstein> i must have changed something
<dtcrshr> try reinstalling darkice
<dtcrshr> if you call darksnow via terminal, what do u get after the connection?
<dtcrshr> try debugging this messages
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i got some differnt stuff this time
<holstein> let me go for the re-instal
<holstein> l
<holstein> i like that
<holstein> and i dont think i did that yet
<dtcrshr> its a shot
<dtcrshr> do u use icecream too?
<holstein> dont know about icescream
<holstein> http://icecream.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> right?
<dtcrshr> yes
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> well its different now
<holstein> it use to show up for a second in jack 'connect;
<holstein> and then jack would crash
<holstein> now jack is not crashing
<dtcrshr> hm
<dtcrshr> im considering u use darksnow to call darkice
<dtcrshr> does darksnow configs are with the same sample rate than jack?
<holstein> im trying that
<holstein> yup
<dtcrshr> output is jack_auto ?
<holstein> im going to try to do it without darksnow
<holstein> dtcrshr: yeah
<holstein> jack_auto
<holstein> :/
<dtcrshr> is there another
<dtcrshr> only jack
<holstein> i tried both
<dtcrshr> it opens and closes? whats up on your terminal?
<holstein> quite a bit of stuff
<holstein> i'll have to pastebin in here in a bit
<holstein> SO
<holstein> without darksnow
<holstein> i get
<holstein> registering as jack client
<holstein> and a number
<holstein> then 0 bytes transfered to the encoders
<dtcrshr> lots of ?
<holstein> output
<dtcrshr> well, i personally insist that you use darksnow to call darkice, and call it from terminal
<holstein> OK
<holstein> DarkIce: Util.cpp:263: number conversion error [0]
<holstein> im getting that
 * holstein google-ing
 * dtcrshr making dinner, brb
<holstein> MultiThreadedConnector :: transfer, can't read
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-01
<acerimmer> ghost
<soundbyter> does anyone know how to safely uninstall pulse audio on lucid? Problem is if i try to uninstall it it goes to uninstalling ubuntu-netbook which is what i'm running (netbook)
<jussi> soundbyter: is it just uninstalling the meta package?
<jussi> if so, no big deal.
<soundbyter> it wants to uninstall ubuntu-netbook
<soundbyter> whatever that is
<Bart__> Hi can someone tell me more about virtual audio cable loopback things
<holstein> hey Bart__
<holstein> what are you interested in exactly?
<Bart__> sound must go from application a to application b without soundcard :)
<holstein> OK
<holstein> JACK
<holstein> Bart__: check this out http://jackaudio.org/
<rlameiro> yeap, jack then you can use qjackctl or patchage to route them
<holstein> have you used JACK yet?
<Bart__> I've tried but it is complaining it needs alsa?
<holstein> a bit of a learning curve sometimes getting it up and running (jack)
<holstein> BUT quite worth it
<holstein> theres nothing else really like JACK
<rlameiro> ohhh
<rlameiro> you dont have really a soundcard....
<holstein> Bart__: i would suggest trouble shooting jack
<rlameiro> well that is weird
<holstein> Bart__: if you dont have a sound card
<Bart__> I don't have a soundcard
<holstein> or want to use one
<holstein> in qjack
<rlameiro> so you should install a dummy soundcard
<holstein> go to 'setup'
<holstein> and select the driver 'dummy'
<rlameiro> that may be something related to an alsa loopback or something
<rlameiro> i really dont know how
<holstein> like rlameiro ^^ says :)
<holstein> i do that here
<holstein> i run the dummy driver on a laptop
<holstein> and get in and out via netjack
<holstein> Bart__: where are you?
<holstein> i have a stack of soundcards if your near me at all ;)
<holstein> what are the chances though right
<Bart__> it's a server ;)
<Bart__> so no soundcard
<holstein> OH
<holstein> gotcah
<holstein> gotcha*
<Bart__> :)
<holstein> the 'dummy' driver will do it
<Bart__> hmz I see I can't even start jack
<Bart__> cannot open existing shm registry segment (Function not implemented)
<Bart__> no access to shm registry
<holstein> whats te error?
<holstein> OK
<holstein> Bart__: what ubuntu are you on?
<holstein> hardy?
<Bart__> uh that old LTS one
<holstein> yup
<holstein> hardy
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> still should work
<rlameiro> weird
<holstein> Bart__: so are you running X on that box at all?
<holstein> are you starting jack from CLI ?
<rlameiro> i think it doesnt have alsa installed
<rlameiro> jack do relies on alsa
<holstein> i dont know the proper arguments to pass to use 'dummy' from the CLI
<Bart__> it's virtual x
<holstein> i suppose it wont hurt to try
<rlameiro> jackd -d dummy
<Bart__> jackd -d dummy
<holstein> you could install alsa and see if that helps
<rlameiro> lol
<Bart__> same error
<Bart__> I installed the alsa files :p
<holstein> other than that, have you asked in #jack ?
<holstein> those guys are usually ON IT
<Bart__> asking now :)
<holstein> if i think of something, i'll shout it out :)
<Bart__> I think it's strange that there is not a easy solution for that
<Bart__> cuz even on windows it took like 2 minutes :o
<Bart__> but I can't use that xD
<rlameiro> solution its possible to exist
<rlameiro> but remind that on windows you had a full desktop system
<rlameiro> you are on a server...
<Bart__> yeah I know :)
<holstein> w0w
<holstein> tough crowd over there ;)
<holstein> ive been camped out there for about a year
<holstein> somebody responded to me the other day
<methods2> what's a good tool for video transcoding ?
<holstein> methods2: how does pitivi work for you?
<holstein> http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/ maybe??
<holstein> im not sure how/if they transcode
<methods2> thanks i'll try them
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-02
<wonderboy> is ubuntu studio being used in any audio recording studio? any link about those writings? (i am just a free software enthusiast, about to visit an audio studio, refering a bit to show them what all we got;-) )
<holstein> hey wonderboy
<wonderboy> hai
 * holstein looking
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians
<wonderboy> oh cool
<holstein> all kinds of those guys use linux
<holstein> wonderboy: http://www.sae.edu/en-gb/content/80/Ardour_-_SAE_Edition
<holstein> have you read about that?
<holstein> very cool
<acerimmer__> wonderboy: 64studio uses a linux distro almost identical to ubuntustudio
<holstein> not happening anymore AFAIK
<holstein> 64 uses hardy
<holstein> 8.04
<holstein> in the 3.x release
<holstein> BUT its been in beta longer than gmail
<holstein> ;p
<acerimmer__> yeah, 64studio forums are VERY quiet and the next upgrade is "when it's done"
<holstein> its dead
<holstein> ive been in #64studio for about a year now
<holstein> i could output all the logs from that in here and not get kicked for flooding
<holstein> too bad
<holstein> ive tried getting loud a couple places
<acerimmer__> holstein: i wondered about the project.  64 came  out after ubuntu studio and used virtually the same packages so why bother?
<holstein> http://www.indamixx.com/
<holstein> from what i understand
<holstein> this is hardy/64studio
<holstein> i think there was a need there for a while
<holstein> folks were less thatn happy about the RT kernels
<holstein> i thought hardy was stable though
<holstein> and awesome
<holstein> i have to admit though
<holstein> when the RT kernel didnot ship with ubuntu studio
<acerimmer__> holstein: assume you're in the production biz.  what's the difference between indamixx  and 64 studio
<holstein> i was much more newb than i am now
<holstein> and i tried to get the RT kernel working
<holstein> failed
<holstein> got frustrated and started using 64
<holstein> also, my firewire device just worked in 64
<holstein> which i figured out was a firewire stack update
<holstein> acerimmer__: AFAIK not much
<holstein> from what i read, there are some proprietary goodies in indamixx
<holstein> not sure though
<holstein> i can only speak for 64
<acerimmer__> wait, so indamixx is for SALE?
 * holstein looking
<holstein> i know the units are
<holstein> the netbook and...
<acerimmer__> the OS seems to be as well.  $99?!
<holstein> yeah http://www.indamixx.com/indamixx-shop.html
<acerimmer__> well, whatever floats your boat.  Still less that OSX I suppose
<holstein> i would assume its been tailored to run better on netbooks
<holstein> acerimmer__: acutually
<holstein> i got snow leapard for 30 bucks us
<acerimmer__> ?!!!
<holstein> new
<holstein> at the store
<holstein> thats the pirce
<holstein> price*
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> yeah
<acerimmer__> yeah that's teh OS.  I meant the apps, garage band, etc
<holstein> to get OSX and protools or whatever
<holstein> still cheaper
<acerimmer__> Don't know about rendering/editing on a netbook. Seems kind of underpowered?
<acerimmer__> especially compared to a mac tower
<holstein> its linux though
<holstein> i suppose it could be done
<holstein> i got ubuntu studio on a netbook
<holstein> an HP mini
<holstein> and i would not push it hard at all
<holstein> i track with it
<holstein> and thats it
<acerimmer__> right tool for the job then.  Anyways, gotta bounce.  I'm about to lose my wifi.  cya around
<remaxim> hi
<remaxim> is there any good sampling/cutting application for linux? = cutting a sample in pieces and play it afterwards, like on a mpc?
<remaxim> *play it afterwards by triggering midi keys ...
<remaxim> well, one application or several ones as long as they do the trick together ...
<makerprofaze> .
<remaxim> hi
<makerprofaze> .
<xuco> hi all! any spanish developer here?
<xuco> or spanish user?
<holstein> xuco: there is
<holstein> a speaker
<holstein> just out right now
<holstein> rlameiro: hey
<acerimmer> holstein: get to work
<rlameiro> yo holstein :D
<holstein> acerimmer: hehe
 * holstein checking out an awesome specimen tutorial
<holstein> http://blag.linuxgamers.net/2010/03/linux-synth-tutorial-part-6/#more-469
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-03
<xuco> hi all!
<xuco> GPUL is having a conference on audio and video using free/open source tools. They are requesting people submit proposals on talks. The deadline to receive the proposals is June 27th, the notification of acceptance is June 28th. The event itself is to be held in the School of Informatics, Universidade da Coruña between July 12th and July 15, 2010
<xuco> more info: http://gpul.org/?q=node/117
<gerhard_> Hi there! Can I use multiple audio programs together with alsa, jack and pulseaudio at the same time?#
<rlameiro> pulse audio is on the way in there
<rlameiro> but there are some plugins for pulse audio
<rlameiro> jack-pa sink and source
<gerhard_> How to use PulseAudio Jack Sink
<rlameiro> you would need to runn qjackctl directly, because if you run it from a menu or by qjakctl it will pause pulse audio
<makerprofaze> anyone here using native linux vsts?
<rlameiro> so you should run qjackctl.bin
<rlameiro> and search for the jack sink and source for pulse audio
<rlameiro> on the packages and then run them
<rlameiro> the things about pulse and jack arent very friendly for now
<rlameiro> maybe on the near future there would be a better solution
<gerhard_> <rlameiro> How can I test/figure out that an application connects through  jack-pa sink to jack -> alsa?
<gerhard_> Which app does that? last.fm player blocks alsa hw 0:0
<rlameiro> when you run the plugin, it will show up on the jack connections
<rlameiro> then just connect it where you want
<gerhard_> Yes. It does.
<rlameiro> but remeber, you should stat qjackctl.bin, not the usual way
<gerhard_> But the other applications (not jack aware ones) didn't appear...
<rlameiro> well, they all sink to one output
<rlameiro> you have no control of it in jack
<rlameiro> its like the output of all the pulse audio apps into one stereo stream
<rlameiro> i am not actually an expert on that, because i dont use pa at the same time
<gerhard_> I thought jack-pa sink is the glue to make them appear in jack
<rlameiro> i use only jack when i need pro stuff beeing made
<rlameiro> they appear as a stream all together
<rlameiro> you don have access to each software from jack
<rlameiro> for that they would need to be jack native
<gerhard_> ok, that even doesn't work with a jackplug in .asoundrc, isnt it?
<rlameiro> i dont know about it
<rlameiro> gerhard_: try to ask in #opensourcemusicians
<rlameiro> there are people in there trying it
<rlameiro> maybe they can help you better then me
<holstein> hey makerprofaze :)
<holstein> i have not tried native VST's yet
<holstein> no my list though
<holstein> have you?
<gerhard_> Hmm...  I'm also unsure about all this sink alsa jack pulse stuff... I'll try it at  #opensourcemusicians
<gerhard_> thank you anyway  <rlameiro>
<rlameiro> gerhard_: that is the only way, and AFAIK its not very stable
<makerprofaze> holstein: I have one called midiProgramChange that I can't set correctly in energyxt
<makerprofaze> I do have a few though. I found a page that had links to lots of em
<holstein> cool
<holstein> makerprofaze: you can add that to the wiki over at OSM
<holstein> if you want
<makerprofaze> I'll have to find it again
<makerprofaze> http://www.linux-vst.com/
<makerprofaze> straight from google
<makerprofaze> i looked at each link and combed through kvraudio
<makerprofaze> I don't know how to update a wiki
<arthur> hi all ive got a queston about wine repos....whats the best one for 10.04? i havent used ubuntu in a while and i used to use wineHQ...
<arthur> this PPA thing is new to me...
 * arthur RTFM
<holstein> hmmm
 * holstein not really using wine right now
<holstein> i remember just adding one to jaunty
<holstein> and having good luck
<holstein> just notice what is being added from the PPA
<holstein> LIKE if you add a wine PPA, and do sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> take note
<holstein> in case you need to go back
<holstein> arthur: you trying to get some VST's working?
<holstein> i was just cheking out http://www.linuxdsp.co.uk/download/index.html
<holstein> pretty sweet
<holstein> stupid easy click-and-run too
<arthur> wow nice :)
<arthur> using any specific one holstein ?
<holstein> OH
<holstein> hey ruhtranayr
<holstein> :)
<ruhtranayr> :) hey
<ruhtranayr> hehe
<holstein> i just got them all
<holstein> and the jack patch bay thing didnt work so great
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> the verb and comp seem very promising
<ruhtranayr> they all look damn sexy too :)
<holstein> you can buy the ones that will work with ardour as plugins
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> :)
<arimmer> FONTS: how do I list what fonts are installed in ubuntu?
<xuco_> arimmer "locate fonts"
<arimmer> xuco_: ty
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-04
<Kentrel> Hey, I'm getting a little lag with my midi keyboard, rose garden and timidity for playback
<holstein> Kentrel: hey
<holstein> are you using JACK?
<Kentrel> no
<holstein> are you using a real time kernel?
<Kentrel> no
<holstein> theres a couple things that i would suggest
<holstein> you can run sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<holstein> and if your on karmic or lucid
<holstein> check out
<Kentrel> Jack isn't suitable for me, since I only work with timidity, but I have wondered if its my kernel
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<holstein> that might be enough
<Kentrel> ok, i'll try that now
<holstein> JACK is really awesome though
<holstein> i cant imagine what functionality you would miss using it
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> im not a big MIDI guy
<Kentrel> dunno
<Kentrel> Rose garden has crashed like 10 times tonight when I've used jack
<holstein> interesting
<Kentrel> I can never get anything working the way I want it. Midi is simpler for me, since I just want to practice playing
<holstein> what are your settings like?
<holstein> your latency?
<holstein> maybe your pushing it too hard
<Kentrel> I've played with all the settings
<Kentrel> lol
<holstein> hmmm
<Kentrel> maybe...
<Kentrel> I don't know. I don't care anymore. All I need now is just to be able to play and record midi
<holstein> Kentrel: there are some MIDI friendly guys in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> might have better ideas than i have
<Kentrel> I'll check it out sometime, thanks
<holstein> wont hurt anything to install the RT kernel though
<holstein> you can set grub to not-hide
<holstein> and select between them at boot if you prefer
<holstein> the RT and generic
 * holstein just started messing with xsynth-dssi
<holstein> and whysynth-dssi
<tjingboem> is there a soundfont editor that works with 10.04?
<lorenzosu> hi tjingboem the only soundfont editor (for linux) I know of is swami, but never really managed to get it to work
<tjingboem> lorenzosu, hello. yes, i tried to build it but it failed. maybe i'll make request for it
<lorenzosu> tjingboem, I see. afaik it's the only soundfont editor around, but I'm not sure how much alive it is.. Another way if you're in desperate need is to get some windows one working with wine
<tjingboem> if i have a use a windows program i will use windows for it, not wine :)
<tjingboem> maybe it is the way to get swami back to life
<tjingboem> when there are not too many prorams being "wined"
<tjingboem> i got the latest source code from swami and the latest changelog says: 2006-06-01  Josh Green
<tjingboem> pretty dead i would say
<tjingboem> Swami 0.9.4 release
<Whammo> hi I have a question about power, irq bottlenecks, laptops, and latency
<Whammo> ACPI and APIC... which one of these do I turn off?
<makerprofaze> I'm surprised it always seems so quiet here. Is everyone off making sound?
<acerimmer_> ping
 * holstein off to get some food
<holstein> then off to make sound later :)
<makerprofaze> I've got 2 questions. anybody here use/used freecycle?
<IngForigua> Hi every one
<IngForigua> someone know, how to play midi format
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-05
<log|in> im trying to install ubuntu studio with wubi but it dosent detect the iso. any ideas of how to get it to work?
<acerimmer> install ubuntu then install the studio add-ons
<log|in> its just in the normal repository?
<acerimmer> http://ubuntustudio.org/
<acerimmer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio
<acerimmer> second link: see installation/upgrade
<log|in> ya
<log|in> i found it
<log|in> thanks
<tucemiux> ok i just installed ubuntustudio-desktop, how do I install the real time kernel?
<tucemiux> forget it, it's done -- time for  a reboot
<holstein> tucemiux:
<holstein> sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<holstein> and check out
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<holstein> :)
<tucemiux> holstein, it's already there, im just fixing my hosed installation
<holstein> good luck
<tucemiux> i have xfce4 but it wont shutdown, it stays stuck trying to take down some network config, the same thing happens to KX Studio virtually O_o
<tucemiux> holstein, most likely it'll work, let me reboot my machine, brb
<tucemiux> hi ubottu
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<holstein> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<holstein> hmmm
<tucemiux> wtf
<tucemiux> ??
<holstein> you can get ubottu to spit out links
<holstein> !linux-rt
<holstein> !RT
<ubottu> The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> im sure it does other stuff too
<tucemiux> yup yup
<tucemiux> i just wanted to get him to say he's only a bot
<holstein> i thought he did
<holstein> ubottu: are you human
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> AH
<tucemiux> aaahhh there you go
<makerprofaze> heheh what's going on here?
<makerprofaze> !wait
<makerprofaze> is ubottu always here?
<makerprofaze> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<makerprofaze> !d-bus
<makerprofaze> !dbus
<makerprofaze> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<pauru> Hey guys, does anyone copy??
<pauru> Anyone here?
#ubuntustudio 2010-06-06
<makerprofaze> !ubotto
<makerprofaze> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntustudio's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<mothersofinventi> I've just made a fresh install of Lucid and Ardour is complaining of jack. What should I do?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> mothersofinventi: whats the error?
<mothersofinventi> wait
<holstein> OR better yet
<holstein> what device are you trying to use?
<mothersofinventi> it simply say ardour is not connected to jack.
<holstein> mothersofinventi: close everything
<holstein> then open qjackctl
<holstein> jack control
<mothersofinventi> ok
<mothersofinventi> it's open
<holstein> hit the 'start' button
<holstein> what does it do?
<mothersofinventi> it says 'Could not connect to JACK server as client. -Overall operation failed. -Unable to connect to server. Please check the messages window for more info.'
<holstein> mothersofinventi: OK
<holstein> close all that
<holstein> and open a terminal
<holstein> and run
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> and try starting it that way
<holstein> what does it do?
<mothersofinventi> terminal says 'suspending pulseaudio'...
<holstein> OK
<holstein> thats good
<mothersofinventi> may I push start button again?
<holstein> did you hit the start button?
<holstein> yeah
<mothersofinventi> ok
<mothersofinventi> same as before... :-(
<holstein> hmmmm
<holstein> OK
<holstein> open another terminal
<holstein> and type
<mothersofinventi> ok
<holstein> uname -a
<holstein> and give me that
<mothersofinventi> what is the address of pastebin?
<holstein> you can probably fit it in here
<holstein> it should be one line
<holstein> i just need the one line
<mothersofinventi> I'm in another computer.
<holstein> http://pastebin.com/
<holstein> gotcha
<holstein> does it say real-time?
<holstein> or generic?
<holstein> thats what im after
<mothersofinventi> anyway, it says rt...
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> mothersofinventi: go to the 'setup' button
<mothersofinventi> ok
<holstein> in your sudo qjackctl
<mothersofinventi> it's open
<holstein> and uncheck the realtime box
<mothersofinventi> ok
<mothersofinventi> unchecked.
<holstein> and down at the bottom right
<holstein> whats the latency?
<mothersofinventi> 69.7
<holstein> ok
<holstein> click ok
<holstein> and try start again
<holstein> this is the deal
<mothersofinventi> ok
<holstein> you gotta get jack started
<holstein> and then you'll be good to go with ardour
<holstein> did it start?
<mothersofinventi> ok, it says it is started.
<holstein> hmmm
<mothersofinventi> may I open ardour then?
<holstein> not yet
<mothersofinventi> ok
<holstein> were running jack as root
<holstein> and we dont want to  do that
<holstein> normally
<holstein> ust for trouble-shooting
<holstein> just*
<mothersofinventi> ok
<holstein> go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<holstein> and look down the page a bit
<holstein> about half way
<holstein> there is a few things i want you to do
<mothersofinventi> ok
<holstein> this is important
<holstein> sudo adduser <username> audio
<holstein> in the terminal
<holstein> just put your username in there
<holstein> the user your going to be using with your studio
<holstein> up above that in that link
<holstein> there is ...
<mothersofinventi> it says that I'm already in that group.
<holstein> OIK
<holstein> OK*
<holstein> do you have 'ubuntu studio controls' installed?
<mothersofinventi> but wait, I was messing around and changed my account to admin...
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> that shouldnt matter
<mothersofinventi> is that a problem?
<mothersofinventi> ok
<holstein> just not the safest thing to do
<mothersofinventi> ok
<mothersofinventi> yes, I have ubuntu studio controls, should I open it now?
<holstein> sure
<mothersofinventi> ok
<holstein> @audio - rtprio 99 <<BR>>
<holstein> @audio - memlock unlimited <<BR>>
<holstein> #@audio - nice -19 <<BR>>
<holstein> this is from that page
<holstein> see if the settings match
<holstein> if not, try inputing those settings
<holstein> and then lets go back to working on getting jack to start normally
<mothersofinventi> you mean that "Real Time Support" of the page...
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> but just set that in 'ubuntustudiocontrols'
<holstein> the rt prioority to 99
<holstein> memlock unlimited
<holstein> and nice -19
<mothersofinventi> it has few controls.
<holstein> its got those though right?
<holstein> i forget what that looks like exactly
<mothersofinventi> a box called 'Enable Memlock' with a combo box called "% of system memory"...
<mothersofinventi> another box called 'Enable raw1394 access'
<holstein> hmmm
 * holstein going to studio box...
<mothersofinventi> the last box is called 'Enable nice', follow by a combo called 'Nice percentage'.
<mothersofinventi> followed*
<holstein> mothersofinventi: OK
<holstein> close that
<holstein> and let do it this way
<holstein> lets*
<holstein> run this in the terminal
<holstein> sudo gedit /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf
<holstein> your interested in the lines
<holstein> @audio   -  rtprio     99
<holstein> @audio   -  memlock    unlimited
<holstein> if they already say that
<holstein> then we gotta look somewhere else
<mothersofinventi> ok
<holstein> hmmm, they already say that?
<mothersofinventi> same values as the page's...
<holstein> OK
<holstein> do this for me
<holstein> close the sudo qjack
<holstein> and open a normal jack control
<holstein> and check and make sure the 'setup' is the same
<holstein> with the realtime box unchecked
<holstein> and see if it starts
<mothersofinventi> ok
<holstein> it started without complaining?
<mothersofinventi> all fine.
<holstein> if you dont mind
<archaicclass> Can anyone link me to a guide to adding ubuntu studio to my grub2 boot list? Apparently it didn't recognize my other OSes when I was installing it.
<holstein> stop it
<holstein> and go back in
<holstein> and check the realtime box
<holstein> and see if you still get an error
<holstein> archaicclass: hey
<holstein> check out...
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<holstein> archaicclass: and let me know if that isnt what your looing for
<archaicclass> alright thanks :)
<holstein> archaicclass: in theory, running sudo apt-get update-grub should go and find everything
<holstein> SORRY
<holstein> sudo update-grub
<archaicclass> Awesome, many thanks
 * holstein typed sudo apt-get a LOT today ;)
<mothersofinventi> well, with the rt checkbox checked it doesn't complain, it's simply FREEZING now...
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> you probably dont need it
<holstein> the RT box checked
<mothersofinventi> mmm...
<holstein> you could try without for a while
<holstein> and see if its enough for you
<holstein> i would expect it to not start if you werent running an RT kernel
<mothersofinventi> should I start qjackclt, uncheck rt box and start ardour then?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> uncheck the RT box
<holstein> get jack running and 'happy'
<holstein> and then go for it
<holstein> check out http://opensourcemusician.libsyn.com/
<mothersofinventi> something very weird happened.
<mothersofinventi> let me restart the system to believe myself.
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> that doesnt sound good
<holstein> :/
<mothersofinventi> nevermind, system restarted, ardour opens without a problem, but with rt unchecked.
<mothersofinventi> is that all?
<holstein> for now
<holstein> til you need lower latency
<holstein> then we would need to figure out why your not able to run jack with RT priority
<holstein> BUT come and find me if you get to that point
<mothersofinventi> that is a good question.
<mothersofinventi> okay, thank you for all.
<mothersofinventi> bye
<holstein> mothersofinventi: anytime
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> not you again ;)
<holstein> archaicclass: did you get grub sorted out?
<archaicclass> holstein: update-grub worked like a charm
<holstein> AWESOME
<holstein> i cant imagine why it didnt get everything at install
<holstein> but whatever :)
<archaicclass> Perhaps it can't detect grub2, but heh, worked out in the end :)
<holstein> if you get a chance
<holstein> check out http://opensourcemusician.libsyn.com/
<archaicclass> Cool, will do. Now to change all my ubuntu desktops to the studio theme :P
<holstein> i usually just get the wallpaper
<holstein> BUT studio theme is slick
<archaicclass> Indeed
<Chiggins> Hey, how do I connect the MIDI Keyboard program to Ardour through JACK?
<holstein> hey Chiggins
<holstein> what program?
<Chiggins> I have Virtual Keyboard going to ZynAddSubFX, I would like ZynAddSubFX to go to Ardour. I'm just trying to feel the basic's of using JACK right now.
<holstein> http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/qjackctl-ss1.html
<holstein> the 8th and 9th images
<Chiggins> I I have it connected now where I can see the levels rise in Master while using Ardour, but not an individual track
<holstein> i have an 'alsa' tab
<holstein> and when i start vkeyboard
<holstein> i route that to whatever synth
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> zyn has its own virtual keyboard
<holstein> Chiggins: did you route it to the track?
<holstein> in JACK
<holstein> under the 'audio' tab
<holstein> ?
<holstein> route zyn's outputs to whatever channel you want in ardour
<holstein> and then 'arm
<holstein> '
<holstein> the track
<Chiggins> Well right now i have ardour and zyn going to system
<Chiggins> and if i do zyn to "master/in 1" in adrour, it shows up in the master levels
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> you need to 'create a channel'
<holstein> in ardour
<holstein> 'create a track'
<holstein> a stereo track
<holstein> and then send zyn to just that track
<holstein> underr the ardour section
<holstein> in 'connections'
<holstein> be sure to 'expand' ardour'
<holstein> hist the little + sign
<holstein> like the 8th image down at http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/qjackctl-ss1.html
<holstein> you see how ardour has 6 inputs
<holstein> 2 of those the 'mains'
<holstein> and the other 4 are 2 stereo tracks
<Chiggins> alright, i have a stereo track called Audio 2... in JACK i have the entire zyn connected to Audio 2/in 1 and Audio 2/in 2, under the Ardour section
<Chiggins> no levels showing up though
<holstein> Chiggins: did you arm the track?
<holstein> you have to hit the record button on the track
<Chiggins> wtf.. i cant click anything... O.O
<Chiggins> imma restart my computer.. brb
<Chiggins> Hokay back, sorry about that
<Chiggins> Alright, so I hit the record buttons and such, and that worked, I see the levels recorded in Ardour... But when I play it back, I hear nothing.
<Chiggins> Nvm.. Wasnt connected to system!
<Chiggins> Thanks all!
<holstein> all?
<holstein> ;)
<tucemiux> the ingrate
<Kentrel> I installed a real time kernel and now I can't start jack. It says it couln't find jackd
<Kentrel> ou don't appear to have a sane system configuration. It is very likely that you
<Kentrel> encounter xruns. Please apply all the above mentioned changes and start jack again!
<rvchila> hi
<gniourf_gniourf> hi, I just installed Ubuntu Studio on an old laptop, but X server doesn't seem to work! I just get a login prompt in TTY1 after booting...
<Blank__> gniourf_gniourf, how old is old
<gniourf_gniourf> it's a DELL from 2002
<gniourf_gniourf> ubuntu 9.04 worked well on it, with wifi and all that
<gniourf_gniourf> and ubuntu studio 8.04 was okay too
<Blank__> hmm... read through the output of Xorg.0.log?
<gniourf_gniourf> it's empty :)
<Blank__> wow, that really is an X problem
<Blank__> what does dmesg say?
<gniourf_gniourf> mmhhhhh I don't really know what to look for in fact
<Blank__> look for something about errors :p
<gniourf_gniourf> sure yeah
<Blank__> failing that, anything about things failing to launch
<Blank__> segfaults, error messages, whatever can narrow it down
<gniourf_gniourf> there's: ACPI Warning for \_SB_.PCI0.VID2._DOD: Return Package has no elements (empty) (20090903/nspredef-433)
<gniourf_gniourf> but the laptop has two video cards, so this is probably not relevant
<Blank__> hmm... not sure what that would mean, probably not
<gniourf_gniourf> (this is about the second video card)
<gniourf_gniourf> and there's nothing else
<gniourf_gniourf> well, nothing else that I can relate to an X problem
<Blank__> so gdm isn't running?
<gniourf_gniourf> no
<gniourf_gniourf> when I type gdm:
<gniourf_gniourf> ** (gdm-binary:1398): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<Blank__> so potentially dbus isn't even started?
<gniourf_gniourf> looks like it...
<Blank__> looks like a pretty complex bug to me
<gniourf_gniourf> oh
<gniourf_gniourf> :(
<Blank__> to be honest i don't really know much about the underpinnings of linux :(
<Blank__> so far it's all self taught, and that's left quite a few gaps
<gniourf_gniourf> same here actually... that's why I'm sometimes asking things on IRC channels :)
<Blank__> same
<gniourf_gniourf> oh well, thanks anyway...
<Blank__> i dont ask as much as before though, because channels like #ubuntu are clogged with... for lack of a better term, newbs
<gniourf_gniourf> yes indeed...
<Blank__> google is my friend
<Blank__> :p
<Blank__> oh, another thing
<Blank__> was this a fresh install or upgrade
<gniourf_gniourf> fresh install!
<gniourf_gniourf> I installed it over a working ubuntu 9.04
<gniourf_gniourf> :(
<Blank__> wow, that's a bit strange
<gniourf_gniourf> yes
<Blank__> i wouldve expected this kind of trouble from an upgrade
<gniourf_gniourf> maybe I'm going to install 9.04 again and do an upgrade and install the ubuntu studio packages I need....
<Blank__> give that a try and see what happens
<Blank__> apart from the regression to -generic kernel as default, most things worked i remember
<gniourf_gniourf> ok I'l going to try this out
<Blank__> and i'm off to bed :p
<gniourf_gniourf> oh already ??
<gniourf_gniourf> where do you live ?
<Blank__> 12:22AM
<Blank__> aus maaaate
<gniourf_gniourf> ah ok :)
<Blank__> </obligatory>
<gniourf_gniourf> I'm from france
<gniourf_gniourf> it's 4:22 pm here
<Blank__> ah
<gniourf_gniourf> good night then :)
<gniourf_gniourf> and thanks
<Blank__> you're welcome, don't think i helped much, but at least you got a response :p
<gniourf_gniourf> yes :)
<Blank__> 'night
<gniourf_gniourf> good night ;)
<vlada> a lot of nice apps is buried under various repositories in ubuntu. Is the some easy way to search for desired app online (something similar to opensuse)? For example, falk repository is great for linux multimedia.
<holstein> vlada: i usually just find things searching google
<holstein> OR news podcasts
<holstein> http://opensourcemusician.libsyn.com/
<holstein> not a news podcast necessarily, but they share info on new opensource projects
<vlada> nice link
<vlada> bookmarked! thanx a lot
<vlada> I have no problim to find software I'm looking for, boot noobs might, easily.
<vlada> http://software.opensuse.org/
<vlada> take a look at this
<vlada> it's easy pure and simple
<vlada> we need something like that for ubuntu too
<holstein> we've got the new software center though
<holstein> i guess that is not by default installed in ubuntustudio
<holstein> BUT its very newb friendly
<holstein> maybe getdeb too
<holstein> http://blog.getdeb.net/
<holstein> looks like its down though
<holstein> http://wiki.getdeb.net/
<holstein> i never find anything at getdeb :/
<vlada> welll
<vlada> software center is nice place for newbies
<vlada> but it's just that
<vlada> no exotic thing can be found there
<vlada> synaptic is a bit better (more powerful), yet it doesn't provide solution for finding desired software online. too bad!
<vlada> and the only way to find "exotic" software is through someones blog (usually repo creator's blog)
<vlada> holstein, we need something in between - intermediate solution
<vlada> easy is there, advanced too, but not intermediate one...
<abstrakt> anyone here using the restricted wireless/nvidia drivers with success on the rt kernel?
<holstein> abstrakt: ive got an RT kernel on a box using a restricted broadcom wifi driver
<holstein> does the device work with the generic kernel?
<abstrakt> holstein, it does
<abstrakt> holstein, i've had it happen twice now where after enabling restricted drivers, my grub gets screwed
<abstrakt> so like after the BIOS boots all i get is a black screen with a blinking cursor and my keys just beep
<holstein> grub?
<abstrakt> well, the mbr, grub, the bootloader
<holstein> hmmm
<abstrakt> it gets b0rked
<holstein> i was thinking that would be more graphics driver related
<abstrakt> happend in 10.04 and then i went back to 9.10 and it just happened again
<abstrakt> yeh well this time
<abstrakt> see i thought so to
<abstrakt> but this time
<abstrakt> i didn't install the graphics driver at all
<holstein> SO
<holstein> you enable the repo
<abstrakt> i waited like 2 weeks, machine worked fine, i was real hesitant to install the drivers cuz i didn't wanna bring down my system
<holstein> and the update?
<holstein> then*
<abstrakt> and just yesterday i guess it was, i installed the broadcom STA and it said i had to reboot and boom... black screen of death with beepy keys
<abstrakt> i had been running the rt kernel at the time of install
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> thats the one im using
<abstrakt> this is all 64 bit too btw
<holstein> OH
<abstrakt> which i think, actually might be the main problem :/
<holstein> i got 32-bit
<abstrakt> but i really need low latency
<holstein> you should just do 32-bit i say
<abstrakt> and 64 bit gives me such better performance
<holstein> i get low latency
<abstrakt> well really what i need to do is buy a separate laptop specifically to run the synthesizer
<abstrakt> and use it like an "instrument" like a guitar or anything else
<abstrakt> or i just need to upg from my core 2 duo 2.0GHz to an i7 :)
<holstein> i think ALL 64-bit distros should just say -beta ;)
<abstrakt> agreed :(
<holstein> im planning on getting some new hardware
<abstrakt> but seriously, way better latency performance on 64 bit
<holstein> BUT i'll just run 32bit on it
<abstrakt> esp after you stack about 5 tracks each with say 1-3 fx
<holstein> abstrakt: i get below 2ms
<abstrakt> boom latency is crap
<holstein> stable
<holstein> on a P4 with a gig of ram
<abstrakt> hmm, what are your system specs?
<abstrakt> desktop?
<holstein> 2.4
<holstein> yeah, but
<holstein> i get really similar to that
<abstrakt> 2.4 GHz?
<holstein> with a 1.2 with a gig of ram
<holstein> with the same interface
<abstrakt> hmm... wtf then
<abstrakt> i've got a core 2 duo 2.0GHz w 4G of RAM
<holstein> i can get around 5ms stable
<abstrakt> see i can get 5ms
<holstein> and if im not pushing it hard
<abstrakt> exactly
<holstein> i can get 2
<holstein> with the lappy
<abstrakt> but things go to hell when i do something as simple as change the sound using AMS
<abstrakt> or press play in ardour
<abstrakt> try adding 5 wav tracks to ardour and put about 3 plugins each on them
<holstein> i get xruns sometimes
<abstrakt> yeh xruns
<abstrakt> see i want zero xruns
<holstein> when opening programs
<holstein> never using ardour though
<abstrakt> hmm
<abstrakt> i get xruns just moving the mouse
<abstrakt> at lower latencies
<holstein> hmmm
<abstrakt> and then sometimes jack totally just plain crashes
<holstein> have you looked at cat /proc/interrupts
<abstrakt> and at one point, it froze and when i re-booted, boom, no more grub :/
<holstein> i have another lappy
<holstein> and the USB is ont he same IRQ as the firewire
<holstein> and if i have ANYTHING pluged into the USB ports
<abstrakt> well i'm not trying to use anything more than a USB keyboard
<holstein> its xruns
<holstein> constant
<holstein> otherwise
<abstrakt> well USB piano/keyboard
<holstein> i can push that one like my desktop
<holstein> 2ms
<holstein> its a 2.4 too
<abstrakt> hmm, so then what kind of sound interface do you run?
<abstrakt> or own i mean?
<holstein> P4 with a gig of ram
<abstrakt> no no your inputs
<abstrakt> do you record?
<holstein> presonus firepod
<abstrakt> like recording studio? records?
<abstrakt> ah, i have one of those
<abstrakt> it's in storage right now
<abstrakt> i just bought an M-Audio FastTrack Pro
<abstrakt> USB
<abstrakt> works great, auto-recognized
<abstrakt> etc
<holstein> i do various projects
<holstein> live stuff
<abstrakt> will go down to like 2ms
<abstrakt> but then i get wicked xruns
<holstein> small 30 second things
<holstein> i dont do alot of MIDI
<abstrakt> on non-realtime i can't go much below 1024 without getting xruns
<abstrakt> yeh i do a fair bit of MIDI
<holstein> you should be able to d better than me then
<holstein> performance wise
<holstein> in some cases
<abstrakt> holstein, but this is what i'm saying though...
<abstrakt> xruns
<holstein> look at cat /proc/interrupts
<holstein> run
<holstein> cat /proc/interrupts
<holstein> in a terminal
<holstein> and see what all is being shared by your USB ports
<abstrakt> k looking
<abstrakt> i'll pastebin hold on
<holstein> if the IRQ that your mouse is on
<holstein> is the same as the one that your fast track is plugged into
<holstein> that should trigger some xruns
<holstein> when runing jack and using the mouse
<holstein> well, can maybe not should
<abstrakt> http://pastebin.ca/1877953
<abstrakt> ahhh, interesting ok
<abstrakt> yeah that could explain the mouse xruns
<abstrakt> actually it's the trackpad
<abstrakt> cuz i don't have my mouse setup right now
<abstrakt> so what am i looking for in that paste? how do i tell what's what?
<holstein> have you tried jack with the internal card?
<holstein> just for trouble-shooting
<abstrakt> yah works fine
<abstrakt> doesn't change much
<abstrakt> in terms of the performance
<holstein> i would unplug all USB devices
<abstrakt> but it does work
<holstein> and try the internal card
<abstrakt> uhhh... not gonna use that card for real though, sorry
<abstrakt> and i've tried it, it works
<holstein> cat /proc/interrupts
<holstein> OOPS
<holstein>  21:        580        575   IO-APIC-fasteoi   uhci_hcd:usb4, uhci_hcd:usb6, HDA Intel
<holstein> that means that several of your USB ports
<holstein> and your onboard sound are on the same IRQ
<abstrakt> ahh indeed
<abstrakt> High Definition Audio
<holstein> you got a lot of USB devices lumped together
<holstein> other than that
<abstrakt> s/High/Mediocre/
<abstrakt> but yeah
<holstein> its not mad
<holstein> bad*
<abstrakt> so i'm not using the internal device, i'm using the single thing i have plugged into USB at the moment
<holstein> your firewire is off by itself :)
<abstrakt> which is my M-Audio
<holstein> assuming its a nice chip
<abstrakt> yeh i'm not using the firewire though
<abstrakt> well i do have a fw vid camera
<holstein> abstrakt: what chip is it?
<abstrakt> but i never use that at the same time, i can't stream with it, so i just record to the tape
<abstrakt> my firewire chip?
<abstrakt> i dunno
<holstein> if you run lspci
<abstrakt> or my CPU?
<holstein> the firewire
<abstrakt> Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i think thats bad
<abstrakt> FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller
<holstein> i had bad luck with the ricoh i tried
<holstein> on a macbook
<holstein> i got a texas instruments
<holstein> a couple TI's actually
<holstein> and a via that linux likes
<holstein> anyways
<abstrakt> see this wouldn't be a problem, if jack didn't crash because of the xruns
<holstein> i think you might want to spend a little time thinking about the hardware setup
<abstrakt> i can set my latency to a tolerable level
<abstrakt> which is 11ms
<abstrakt> that's the most i can stand
<abstrakt> but i still get jack crashes every now and then
<holstein> also
<holstein> ask in #opensourcemusicians
<abstrakt> so the system is, from a practical standpoint, almost useless
<holstein> i think there are a few 64bit guys over there
<holstein> i would try a couple live-distros
<holstein> and see if i could isolate the hardware from the software issues
<holstein> abstrakt: i would run sudo qjackctl too
<holstein> and start something else sudo
<holstein> for trouble-shooting
<holstein> and see if the xruns are improved or not
<holstein> also
<holstein> i found 10.04 to be a little more 'peppy'
<abstrakt> i found 64 bit to be more peppy
<abstrakt> but not much diff in 10.04
<holstein> maybe im just imagining it becase it shiny and new ;)
<holstein> but i think i get a little more stable RT experience too
<holstein> less problematic software
<drmacro> got a fresh install ubs10.04 qjackctl can't connect to JACK server as client...this system worked fine in 9.10 whats new?
<holstein> drmacro: try starting
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> if its starts then
<holstein> you know its a permissions error
<holstein> drmacro: ALSO
<holstein> as regular user
<holstein> go into 'setup' and uncheck the realtime box
<holstein> you can run uname -a to see what kernel your running
<holstein> BUT AFAIK ubuntustudio is shipping with the generic kernel
<drmacro> I thought if you selected the audio option it loaded the preempt kernel?
<drmacro> yep 2.6.32-22-preempt
<holstein> COOL
<holstein> so the RT box SHOULD be cool then
<holstein> BUT try those 2 things
<drmacro> so sudo qjackctl no worky, modprobe shows raw1394, user has audio & video, ubs controls set, /dev/raw1394 rw-rw---
<holstein> what device?
<drmacro> af12 ...used in ubs for over a year...9.04, 9.10
<drmacro> TI chipset
<drmacro> ffado-mixer won't run either
<drmacro> well actually, it runs, just doens't find anything...
<holstein> does it show up running lspci?
<holstein> what about running aplay -l or arecord -l
<drmacro> lspci shows the firewire controller, aplay shows the on board intel device
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> what driver are you choosing?
<holstein> firewire?
<holstein> in qjackctl
<drmacro> yes
<holstein> what are the errors?
<holstein> when running sudo qjackctl ?
<drmacro> ahh...it worked that time...WTF
<holstein> so
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<holstein> check out the stuff about permissions on the firewire devices
<holstein> actually
<holstein> i dont see it there
<holstein> i think its just
<drmacro> yeah, but...sudo qjackctl failed before...
<holstein> sudo adduser "youruser" audio
<holstein> sudo adduser "youruser" video
<drmacro> did that from the getgo...
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> well
<holstein> if your staring qjacksudo
<holstein> and not normal user
<holstein> its permissions
<drmacro> I'll need to reboot and see if it works again...if not I'l recheck all the steps...thanks for the help
<holstein> anytime
<inflood> Hi. Is ubuntustudio a complete distro? Or do I have to install it into Ubuntu?
<holstein> hey inflood
<inflood> hey holstein ^^
<holstein> you can do both
<inflood> umm..
<inflood> okay :D
<holstein> you can download an ubuntustudio install disc
<holstein> and install everything that way
<inflood> Okai
<inflood> Well, it certainly looks interesting, so I might do it in the nearest future :)
<holstein> OR you can install standard lucid
<holstein> and choose what to install
<holstein> check out
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> the package names are/have been the same since hardy
<holstein> meta-packages i should say
<holstein> i you go and install the meta-package ubuntusutudio-audio
<holstein> you get the audio production meta-package
<holstein> inflood: you can go to synaptic
<inflood> so much information .___.
<holstein> and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> and read at your leisure
<holstein> :)
<inflood> The names (Lucid, Karmic, etc.) Is that just names of the version? So Lucid is the latest release?
<holstein> yup
<inflood> Are that*
<inflood> Okay :D
<holstein> hardy was the last LTS
<holstein> LTS long term support release
<holstein> that was 8.04
<inflood> But first I'll have to get myself a computer I wanna use as testbox for all my linux-testing :)
<holstein> the 8 means 2008
<holstein> and the .04 means april
<inflood> and the .1 means the first?
<inflood> or..
<holstein> ubuntu releases in april and october
<holstein> SO now we have 10.04
<holstein> for 2010
<holstein> april
<inflood> And soon 10.10 ??
<holstein> and the 'codename' is lucid lynx
<inflood> for october 2010?
<holstein> and in octobe
<holstein> 10.10
<inflood> That was just what I said :D
<inflood> But okay, I get it :)
<holstein> codename maverick something
<holstein> i forger
<holstein> forget*
<inflood> But I'll have to get a computer that I can use to install linux on
<holstein> 8.04 (hardy) was an LTS
<holstein> and so is 10.04 (lucid)
<inflood> LTS?
<inflood> Long Term Support
<inflood> oh
<inflood> Yeah.
<inflood> Right :D
<holstein> that means it is supported for longer
<holstein> i want to say 5 years?
<holstein> its 3+years
<inflood> Wow
<inflood> That's long ^^
<holstein> yup
<inflood> But how can I see whether it's LTS or not?
<holstein> they'll say
<holstein> cononical
<holstein> on the site
<holstein> i think its settled into every 2 years though
<inflood> The "Canonical Hosted" ?
<holstein> 8.04, 10.04 12.04
<holstein> but they dont have to do that
<holstein> they might skip that if its not 'stable' enough or something
<inflood> ok
<inflood> 'I have one question
<holstein> yup
<inflood> Can it be used for making a radio station?
<inflood> :P
<holstein> internet radio?
<inflood> Yes
<holstein> i use an icecast server
<holstein> here at my house
<inflood> icecast -->server<--
<holstein> its running on a lucid server install
<holstein> on an old P3
<holstein> !icecast
<holstein> hmmm
<inflood> So you've installed ubuntustudio on it and also an icecast server?
<inflood> lawl :P
<holstein> inflood: thats just the server part
<holstein> the backend
<holstein> i installed it on a server install
<holstein> ubuntuserver 10.04
<inflood> .___.
<inflood> I'm lost now
<holstein> http://www.icecast.org/
<inflood> I know icecast :)
<inflood> anyway
<holstein> OK
<inflood> You installed Ubuntu Server and then installed Icecast on it?
<holstein> thats just the way i did it
<inflood> Okay
<holstein> i got the server backend running here
<inflood> Sounds clever
<holstein> and i can stream to it
<inflood> So you actually have an internet radio station? :o
<holstein> from somewhere else if i want
<holstein> inflood: i dont keep it on 24/7
<holstein> but you can
<holstein> and 'register' it or whatever
<inflood> stream to it = choose what music is played on the radio staiton?
<holstein> yup
<inflood> you have to register it to keep it on 24/7?
<holstein> im not sure
<holstein> probably not
<holstein> i just do it as needed
<inflood> well, if you have to register, then the whole open-source-everything-is-free disappears :b
<holstein> and im sure my bandwidth would crack if i got a lot of listeners
<holstein> inflood: like register with some service that tells people its there
<inflood> I gotta get myself a computer I can use to install linux on .__.
<inflood> Like SHOUTcast?
<holstein> yeah
<inflood> Aah
<holstein> it might just do it automatically
<holstein> i hanvet checked
<inflood> holstein: how many listeners is it possible to have on a 6 Mbit bandwidth internet connection blah blah
<holstein> theres a 'public' option in the clients
<holstein> and sometimes i set it up that way
<holstein> but ive never checked
<holstein> and its usually up for about a gig
<holstein> 2 hours or so
<holstein> and i shut it down
<inflood> .____.
<holstein> gig=show
<holstein> hmmm
<inflood> wait.. what do you use your radio station for?
<holstein> i got less than 2Mbits upload
<holstein> and ive had 20 on there
<inflood> Oh.. me too
<holstein> with no problems
<inflood> I got like.. 2mbit aswell I think :)
<holstein> i havent tested where it will 'break down'
<holstein> you can limit the connections though
<holstein> AND mess with the quality
<holstein> to help it fit the bandwidth
<inflood> Well...... It's because I am inlove with linux, and I want to do something called Denner Radio, for some of my friends, which me and 2 of my friends used to do at my continuation school, and I now want to do a show or two again :)
<holstein> http://butt.sourceforge.net/
<inflood> Well, mess with the quality is not really a good thing to do :/
<holstein> i think thats the easiest client
<inflood> LOL butt xD
<inflood> Question: Is it possible to talk to the listeners?
<inflood> With a microphone
<holstein> but theres idjc in ubuntu
<holstein> in idjc there was a mic in
<inflood> Which is?
<holstein> with a mute
<holstein> and 2 sources
<holstein> pretty slick
<inflood> kewl
<holstein> i use darkice now at home
<inflood> Is it possible to put the track-sound to 25% or something, so that they can hear you speak while the music is still playing?
<holstein> it supports JACK
<holstein> inflood: yup
<inflood> awesome ^^
<holstein> in idjc
<inflood> And if I install Ubuntu Server, it automaticly comes with idjc, right?
<holstein> i dont think so
<inflood> -.-
<inflood> But you can install it, right?
<holstein> you can do it all on a desktop box though
<holstein> you only need an icecast server
<holstein> and a client like idjc
<inflood> yesh
<holstein> you can do it on the same box
<inflood> I understood that
<holstein> i just dont
<holstein> OK
<inflood> but does ubuntu come with idjc?
<holstein> you can install it
<inflood> ok
<holstein> i just searched
<holstein> and its still in lucid
<inflood> kewl
<holstein> :)
<inflood> so it's standard in lucid?
<holstein> you shouldnt have to do anything funky to get it
<inflood> and when you say lucid, you mean ubuntustudio?
<holstein> just sudo apt-get install idjc
<holstein> OR seach idjc from where ever you install packages
<inflood> What does that command do?
<holstein> that installs idjc
<inflood> You know, you have to speak to me like I'm a complete newbie, I've never used Linux before.. Only the linux-ish that exist on my mac, like the terminal :)
<holstein> in really any buntu thats using the standard ubuntu software sources (repositories)
<holstein> inflood: OH
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> you dont have to do that
<inflood> ^___^
<inflood> Do what?
<holstein> there is a software center
<holstein> and you just search for idjc
<holstein> and click install
<holstein> in linux
<holstein> ubuntu
<holstein> all the software comes from repositories
<holstein> and you set those up seperately
<inflood> oh
<holstein> some are set up at install
<inflood> okay
<inflood> nice
<inflood> now I understand ^^
<holstein> and everything (updates) come from the same place pretty much
<holstein> you are not limitied to this though
<inflood> aah, okay ^__^
<holstein> you can build things
<holstein> or add repos
<holstein> BUT in any standare lucid isntall
<holstein> deckstop or what ever
<holstein> you can just intall idjc and icecast easily
<inflood> okay
<inflood> sounds great ^^
 * holstein gotta take off
<inflood> I love Ubuntu. I've tried it once before :)
<inflood> But only shortly
<holstein> good luck :)
<inflood> Noooes! :(
<inflood> Where are you located in the world?
<holstein> NC
<holstein> US
<inflood> NC = New York City?
<inflood> Or..?
<holstein> north carolina
<inflood> Aah
<inflood> Damnit! >_<
<inflood> Every Linux-knowing person I know is living in the US ! :(
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> where are you?
<inflood> And I'm located in Denmark.. So we're like 12 hours apart from each other
<inflood> Or I don't know
<inflood> what time is it at you?
<inflood> 6 am?
<holstein> 6pm
<inflood> lol , close ^^
<holstein> i gotta play a concert
<inflood> Aah, okay. Nice
<inflood> Which instrument?
<holstein> check out http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<inflood> It's 0:00 here (12pm)
<holstein> theres probaly a team near you :)
<holstein> i play bass
<inflood> Awesome :D
<holstein> acoustic bass
<inflood> I play the Piano :)
<holstein> nice
<inflood> but wait
<inflood> I found a danish team
<inflood> now what do I use that for?
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians too
<holstein> inflood: you can join the channel
<holstein> and find ubuntu users near you
<inflood> OMG! :D They have a channel :D
<inflood> Awesome! ^^
<inflood> But still I might ask you questions, if I'm allowed to? =)
<holstein> sure
<holstein> but i gotta run now
<holstein> i'll be back later :)
<infloop> see ya :)
<infloop> I'll go to bed, it's really getting late here
<infloop> bye
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-30
<radjahzik> in cant use the fonction alt tab
<holstein> radjahzik: control+atl+tab?
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<radjahzik> to use alt tab or ctrol alt tab with compiz
<radjahzik> on
<holstein> sure
<holstein> but, what are you trying to do?
<radjahzik> why this question ?
<holstein> radjahzik: because i dont know what you are trying to do
<radjahzik> to select windows open
<holstein> i mean, if you trying to hit the alt+tab keys
<holstein> just hit em
<radjahzik> mad ealt tab
<holstein> if you want them to do something
<holstein> then tell me what you want them to do
<holstein> and i can help with that :)
<radjahzik> ^^
<holstein> radjahzik: alt+tab works with or without compiz
<radjahzik> but it work just without compiz to me
<radjahzik> i have uninstall compiz and install
<holstein> radjahzik: maybe you dont have compiz running
<radjahzik> i have compiz fusion icon to pass metacity to compiz
<holstein> that doesnt mean its running
<holstein> and that doesnt mean your graphics card supports 3d in linux
<radjahzik> yes
<radjahzik> but no
<holstein> i would start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<holstein> radjahzik: one easy check is, hit the superkey+e
<holstein> if you see a fancy graphic, then compiz is running
<radjahzik> e
<radjahzik> eeeee
<radjahzik> nothing
<holstein> right
<holstein> so, compiz is not running
<radjahzik> ???
<holstein> compiz/
<radjahzik> ??, i have the cube
<radjahzik> ??? $
<holstein> radjahzik: yeah?
<holstein> well, you probably messed with the shortcuts then
<radjahzik> why super key +e
<holstein> the default shortcut keys
<holstein> super+e should be expo
<holstein> by default
<radjahzik> yes
<holstein> radjahzik: i mean, mess with them all you want
<holstein> its just, when you wonder why alt+tab doesnt work
<holstein> thats why*
<radjahzik> you are realy cool
<holstein> lol
<holstein> radjahzik: you are :)
<radjahzik> why you help me
<radjahzik> its your job ?
<holstein> why do i help you?
<holstein> radjahzik: nah
<holstein> nobody here gets paid to support ubuntustudio
<radjahzik> so realy cool
<holstein> its my way of giving back to the community that im passionate about
<radjahzik> the solution : dont use compiz
<radjahzik> :)
<holstein> radjahzik: thats one way ;)
<radjahzik> but the help come better for the other after
<radjahzik> :
<radjahzik> i can deselect him
<radjahzik> and ...
<radjahzik> i have more problem with samba and share files
<radjahzik> i use samba in a clic
<radjahzik> i clic right on a files and script rw
<holstein> cool
<radjahzik> that gone share to the other linux
<holstein> samba can be challenging
<holstein> good for you
<radjahzik> but when a restart the other linux dont see me , im obliged to share again after a rebooting ???
<radjahzik> is it normal ?
<holstein> you shouldnt have to do that
<holstein> radjahzik: you might want to find a loco channel
<holstein> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> you are more than welcome to hang out here and ask questions
<holstein> but, for samba and compiz
<holstein> you can probably get more help from one of the less specific avenues
<holstein> *i gave up on samba
<holstein> i decided to make my windows boxes talk to linux, instead of the other way around
<holstein> then, i ditched the windows boxes
<holstein> :)
<radjahzik> why go to loco
<radjahzik> just to find help in french ?
<holstein> radjahzik: that too
<holstein> i thought you might get more help with samba
<holstein> or #ubuntu-beginners
<radjahzik> the guy o ubuntu.fr speak but no help realy
<holstein> this is really ubuntustudio specific, so we dont deal much with samba
<radjahzik> ?? !!!!
<holstein> radjahzik: not that im trying to get rid of you :)
<holstein> im just trying to get you help
<radjahzik> for jackd its realy cool
<radjahzik> all is ok
<holstein> radjahzik: thats great
<holstein> radjahzik: i think there are some GUI samba tools
<radjahzik> i have test with Qtractor and hydrogen*
<radjahzik> samba is install
<holstein> i would probably check out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Natty#Samba_File_Sharing
<radjahzik> i have to much problem with this ubuntustudio 11
<radjahzik> i think change it
<holstein> i use 10.04 with KXstudio ppa's added
<radjahzik> i have x64  cpuu
<holstein> yup, 64bit
<holstein> *my studio machine
<radjahzik> i have kxstudio11
<holstein> i have a 64bit test laptop too
<holstein> i have 10.10 and 11.04 installs
<radjahzik> i have test on 32b all
<holstein> and i'll have ubuntustudio 11.10 soon
<radjahzik> but for my 64
<holstein> radjahzik: not much reason to worry about runnint 64bit now
<holstein> flash and all that works fine (like i care about flash on my studio box)
<radjahzik> i have install a 32b
<radjahzik> a x32 on a x64computer
<holstein> sure
<radjahzik> i have 4Go ram
<holstein> yup, i had 3gb, but i recently upgraded
<radjahzik> and you have install a x32 on a x64 hardware too ?
<holstein> i went for the 64bit install
<holstein> i have several 32bit 10.04 installs as well though
<radjahzik> where you fin KXstudio ppa's
<radjahzik> you have not install a ubuntu studio ?
<holstein> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/KXStudio:Repositories
<radjahzik> just install ubuntu10.04
<holstein> i have a 10.04 install with falks PPA's added from kxstudio
<radjahzik> wich ppa's there are a lote of verion
<radjahzik> its lucid
<holstein> radjahzik: yup, read them carefully
<holstein> radjahzik: 10.04 = lucid
<radjahzik> kernel 2638
<holstein> however, those PPA's support 10.04 10.10 11.04 and 11.10
<holstein> i have only used them in 10.04 though
<radjahzik> linux-realtime-33 	2.6.33-29.1+all1~lucid1
<holstein> my testing installs of 10.10 and 11.04 are just ubuntustudio
<holstein> radjahzik: yup, thats one of the -realtime kernels
<holstein> again, not trivial
<radjahzik> linux-meta-realtime 	2.6.33.29.1+all1~lucid1
<holstein> right, thats the -realtime kernel
<holstein> i still need it for my firewire device
<holstein> for me, i have a USB device that actually performs better with a -generic kernel
<radjahzik> alsa-firmware 	1.0.20-0medibuntu4.2+rebuild1~lucid1
<holstein> really just depends
<radjahzik> linux-lowlatency 	2.6.38-8.42+all1~lucid1
<radjahzik> but if i take a ubuntusutdio 10.04 is not lts
<holstein> 10.04 is the LTS
<holstein> lucid = 10.04 = the latest ubuntu LTS version
<holstein> 12.04 should be the next
<radjahzik> why dont install kxstudio
<holstein> radjahzik: try it
<holstein> i dont like KDE
<radjahzik> i have try soon
<holstein> and, with kxstudio, jack starts at login, and pulse is routed through jack
<holstein> i dont need or want that
<holstein> but, falk is great, and KXstudio is awesome
<holstein> radjahzik: its a live CD, the kxstudio.iso
<radjahzik> live dvd 32bits
<radjahzik> 10.04.3
<radjahzik> i was don't like it too
<radjahzik> test not realy good
<holstein> well, KDE is just not for me
<radjahzik> me too
<radjahzik> i like mint 9
<radjahzik> stable
<radjahzik> lts
<holstein> thats the 10.04 one right?
<holstein> yeah, thats right
<radjahzik> one right ?
<holstein> thats based on ubuntu 10.04's LTS
<holstein> http://www.linuxmint.com/rel_isadora.php
<radjahzik> yes + mint menu very nice
<holstein> eh
<holstein> i think its a bit much
<holstein> but, it looks great
<radjahzik> bit much
<radjahzik> translate me i think its a bit much
<holstein> *the mint menu
<holstein> i think its a bit too heavy looking
<holstein> too much
<radjahzik> ok
<holstein> again, it looks great though
<radjahzik> if i want add jackd and else on it
<holstein> radjahzik: mint uses the ubuntu repositories
<holstein> so, you just add what you want
<holstein> and it should be fine
<radjahzik> i add thje ppa's kxstudio
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio
<holstein> for example*
<holstein> radjahzik: i havent tried falks PPA's with mint
<holstein> something might break
<holstein> but, as long as you know how to purge PPA's, try it
<radjahzik> waoo the adventure for all
<radjahzik>                 
<holstein>    
<radjahzik> take care holstein
<holstein> radjahzik: sure :)
<radjahzik> i go back tomorrow
<holstein> you too
<holstein> i'll be here
<radjahzik> after 1 week install lunix ubunru studio kxstudio, mint, etc
<holstein> thats the way to do it
<radjahzik> i was pass 1 week
<holstein> we call it 'distro-hopping'
<radjahzik> yes
<holstein> check out a bunch of them, and see what you like
<radjahzik> i have just a ntfs to coserve
<radjahzik> conserve
<radjahzik> use carefull the install to do not erase my little history
<radjahzik> lol
<radjahzik> i prefer lucid version gnome and the rest ...
<radjahzik> bye
<holstein> radjahzik: o/
<radjahzik> o/
<radjahzik> ???
<radjahzik> a+
<holstein> o/ is me waving bye :)
<radjahzik> in french a+   is at soon
<ubstud> hi, I've tried installing UbuntuStudio versions 8~11 in a VirtualBox but VBox guest additions do not compile in UbuntuStudio, is there a solution?
<ubstud> Plain Vanilla Ubuntu 8-10 works fine though, guest additions install properly
<jerry_l> hi room.
<arn> bonjour, je viens d'installer unbuntu 10.04 je souhaite ajouter un package studio
<arn> que me conseillez vous?
<holstein> arn: hello
<arn> holstein :
<arn> hello
<holstein> you speak english?
<arn> you know me
<holstein> OH
<holstein> ok :)
<arn> your help was fine
<holstein> welcome back
<arn> i have find my solution to ntfs share
<arn> simply use the pakage ntfs-config
<holstein> cool, that was easy
<arn> so yesteday you talk to me about your add of kx studio
<holstein> right
<arn> yes samba and ntfs-config
<holstein> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/KXStudio:Repositories
<arn> can you give me your source ? please
<arn> yes realy fine
<holstein> those are the PPA's
<holstein> its really up to you which ones you want to add
<holstein> for example, the JACK1 ppa
<holstein> that forces JACK1 instead of JACK2
<holstein> so, you probably *dont* want that one
<arn> ok what link i click to start
<holstein> actually, i would say, only add them if you need them
<holstein> arn: ??
<holstein> you would add the PPA's
<holstein> i do it in the terminal
<holstein> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kxstudio-team/ppa
<holstein> ^ for example
<arn> yes it's better
<holstein> same thing with the kernel one if you want the kernels
<arn> cool i type this one and finish ?
<holstein> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kxstudio-team/kernel
<holstein> arn: this command will add the PPA
<holstein> arn: again, i would only add them *if* you need tem
<holstein> them*
<holstein> dont think of them as 'better'
<holstein> think of them as newer
<holstein> also, falk adds some extra packages that we dont have
<arn> i need all package to be sure its gone with jack and the rest
<holstein> arn: thats what im saying
<holstein> you done *need* these
<holstein> you should only get them if you *want* them
<arn>  Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv A809F6C307B583133B3891B287538FEDDF8063EB gpg: requête de la clé DF8063EB du serveur hkp keyserver.ubuntu.com gpg: clé DF8063EB: clé publique « Launchpad PPA for KXStudio Team
<arn> is it normal ?
<holstein> normal?
<holstein> thats what the command did
<arn> the result of sudo yes
<holstein> sudo apt-add-repository *
<holstein> arn: so now
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then, if you want to update to falks versions of the pacakges
<holstein> *which will take some time
<holstein> run
<holstein> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arn> end
<holstein> arn: personally, i would wait
<holstein> i would wait til you are comfortable and familiar with what PPA's are, and what they do
<holstein> and how to purge them, if needed
<holstein> falks PPA's are quite stable though*
<arn> how can i understand that and use it ?
<holstein> arn: use what?
<holstein> the PPA?
<arn> i see nothing
<holstein> you added it
<holstein> arn: ?
<holstein> you wont see anything
<holstein> for example
<holstein> JACK is at a certain version
<arn> its change the library package ?
<holstein> when you add falks PPA
<holstein> *if* he has a newer verion of JACK
<holstein> when you run
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> that updates the this of availalbe packages
<holstein> and then
<arn> kool
<holstein> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holstein> that will upgrade your verion of JACK to his
<holstein> *as well as other pacakges that falk has packed that are newer
<holstein> arn: theres nothing to see
<arn> i have nothing install so i can install a pack of sound , iwill sure after that will the newest version , right ?
<holstein> arn: pack of sound?
<holstein> arn: not the newest version
<holstein> the newest available version
<holstein> from your PPA
<holstein> *from your sources
<arn> pack of soft (jackd, audur, so i search to install all
<holstein> arn: theres a metapackage
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio
<arn> if i search ubuntustudio au
<arn> yes
<holstein> arn: just open synaptic
<holstein> and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> and you'll see them
<holstein> *you *dont* need them all
<holstein> or any of them for that matter
<holstein> you can just install what you want
<holstein> i usually get the 2 audio ones
<arn> ok : so the update ppa has afect the version
<holstein> ubuntustudio-audio and ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<holstein> arn: the PPA effects your sources in general
<holstein> ALL of your sources
<holstein> IF falk has a newer version
<holstein> then, you'll get falks version
<arn> and to have realtime kernel
<holstein> if not, then you'll keep the other one
<holstein> arn: do you need the -realtime kernel?
<arn> its in tu ubuntu package ?
<holstein> *i urger you to try the -generic
<holstein> then
<holstein> try the -lowlatency
<holstein> then, if you still need it
<holstein> try the -realtime
<arn> with jackd its possible to use no realtime ?
<holstein> arn: ubuntu does not have a -realtime or -lowlatency kernel in the default repos
<holstein> arn: JACK will run just fine with the -generic kernel
<holstein> arn: thats why i say 'try it first'
<arn> ok i have never try it , so i must be try
<holstein> arn: debian doesnt even support a -realtime kernel anymore
<holstein> FOR EXAMPLE http://wiki.debian.org/DebianMultimedia#Realtime_kernel
<holstein> arn: the same is true of ubuntu
<holstein> we will not have/need a -realtime kernel much longer
<holstein> BUT, if you do find that you need it
<holstein> you can add falks PPA with the command i linked above
<holstein> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kxstudio-team/kernel
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get install linux-realtime
<holstein> then, you'll need to edit your grub setup in order to boot it
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> then, in a terminal, run
<holstein> uname -a
<holstein> and that will tell you what kernel you are running
<holstein> arn: OR, as i suggested, just take your time, and add things as you need them
<holstein> add a package or 2
<holstein> and learn how to use them
<holstein> add falks ppa to update
<holstein> then, add the -realtime kernel later if needed
<holstein> otherwise, *all* of these steps are quite time consuming
<arn> yes i have made a file .txt "holdstein  realtime "" :)
<holstein> arn: :)
<arn> on my doc
<holstein> yeah, save them for later
<holstein> take it one step at a time
<holstein> otherwise, it can be quite overwhelming
<arn> its made
<arn> so in the first time i must be learn how install quickly, im not finish :)
<arn> if that  coll i made some backup
<arn> i have install like your "conseil" ubuntu 10.04 lts
<arn> and im realy fine
<holstein> yeah, i find it more stable
<arn> i have test a turkish kde x64 but nodriver ?
<holstein> graphics driver?
<arn> Pardus distro " just print driver
<holstein> yeah, who knows
<holstein> hardware is so cheap now
<holstein> just buy a printer next time you need ink
<arn> no driver for the old print in x64 ,  but all was to much menu ""kde" but very nice install
<holstein> in the US, thats about the same price :/
<holstein> ink or a new printer
<arn> yes that why i conserve my old ip1600  with add ink
<arn> same in france
<arn> one ink = pirnt
<arn> cut talk
<arn> :)
<arn> i'm not alone on this chat sorry bye
<holstein> arn: a+
<arn> o/
<arno__> holstein : ?
<holstein> arno__: o/
<holstein> whats up?
<arno__> i m just test jackd i have start : 1024 /2 or 3 and all was right but it stop and i must reboot
<holstein> yeah, you'll need to trouble shoot
<holstein> make sure you are in the audio group
<holstein> try
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> to troubleshoot permissions*
<arno__> so i decided to start agian and yet with the same setup it  start and close it self
<holstein> sudo adduser YOU audio
<arno__> all 2 seconde
<holstein> arno__: right
<holstein> you just have to trouble shoot it
<holstein> try the internal sound card with JACK running as root *temporarily
<arno__> so yet another after type gksudo qjackctl   no message buffer overruns JACK compiled with System V SHM support. loading driver .. apparent rate = 44100 creating alsa driver ... hw:0,0|hw:2|1024|2|44100|0|0|nomon|swmeter|-|32bit control device hw:0 the playback device "hw:0,0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again cannot load driver module alsa 21:29:30.079 JACK a été arrêté avec succès. 2
<holstein> right, so you know its not permissions then
<holstein> sudo killall jackd
<arno__> on the start i havent this message i was running normaly
<holstein> right
<holstein> sudo killall jackd
<holstein> then, try starting it as root again
<arno__> same message
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so, you'll need to double check the device settings
<arno__> i can modify the info list
<arno__> sudo gedit /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf
<holstein> arno__: right
<holstein> thats why i suggest running as root
<arno__> @audio - rtprio 95 @audio - memlock unlimite
<holstein> you wont need to mess with that stuff running as root
<holstein> AND, also
<holstein> most of that has been depricated
<holstein> however, if you will run, *temporarily* for testing purposes, in a terminal
<holstein> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> then, when JACK starts like that
<holstein> you know you have JACK talking to the hardware
<holstein> thats when you can move to starting JACK as a normal user
<holstein> and trouble shoot permissions errors
<arno__> no more sound but it start
<holstein> arno__: there shouldnt be sound
<holstein> it should just start
<holstein> JACK wont make any sounds til you route something
<holstein> and play it
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> you dont need to do that right now
<holstein> just get JACK running as root
<holstein> let it run for a second
<holstein> stop it
<holstein> close qjackctl
<holstein> and reopen it as a normal user
<holstein> and *dont* mess with the config
<holstein> arno__: when installing those meta packages
<holstein> you should have been asked about running JACK with realtime priority
<holstein> you answered yes to that right?
<arno__> its cut it self alone
<holstein> it stopped on its own?
<arno__> yes on realtime or not same result
<arno__> gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> arno__: make sure you are up to date
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<arno__> right
<arno__> ok
<arno__> i restart after
<arno__> gksudo qjacktl  ?
<holstein> no
<arno__> ok
<holstein> thats just running JACK as root
<arno__> as root ?
<arno__> on the panel ?
<holstein> the root user?
<holstein> as a test
<holstein> *temporarily
<holstein> that allows you to bypass the permissions issues common to making JACK *not* start
<arno__> same result
<holstein> arno__: are your packages up to day?
<arno__> im must start su  jackd
<holstein> date*
<holstein> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<arno__> yes
<holstein> OK
<holstein> what device are you using?
<holstein> the internal sound card?
<arno__> when you type after i do
<arno__> usb
<holstein> right
<holstein> arno__: select the internal sound card for now
<holstein> *temporarly
<holstein> as a test
<holstein> just to make sure JACK is working
<holstein> *please
<arno__> its gone
<arno__> no stop with internal
<arno__> ok
<holstein> arno__: OK
<arno__> so conflict usb device ?
<holstein> so, its something to do with your USB device then
<holstein> *again, a reason *not* to down grade to 10.04
<arno__> nothing to do
<holstein> but, we'll move on
<holstein> arno__: this is linux
<holstein> theres alwasy something to do ;)
<holstein> arno__: with the USB device plugged in
<holstein> run lsusb
<holstein> you want to see the device there
<holstein> AND
<holstein> you want to run
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> and
<holstein> arecord -l
<holstein> that is also where you want to see it
<arno__> on the link of maudio there is a message
<holstein> arno__: ??
<arno__> **** Liste des PLAYBACK périphériques **** carte  0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], périphérique 0 : ALC662 rev1 Analog [ALC662 rev1 Analog]   Sous-périphériques: 1/1   Sous-périphérique: #0: subdevice #0 carte  2: USB [Producer USB], périphérique 0 : USB Audio [USB Audio]   Sous-périphériques: 1/1   Sous-périphérique: #0: subdevice #0 carte  3: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], périphérique 3 : ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]   Sous-périph
<arno__> **** Liste des CAPTURE périphériques **** carte  0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], périphérique 0 : ALC662 rev1 Analog [ALC662 rev1 Analog]   Sous-périphériques: 1/1   Sous-périphérique: #0: subdevice #0 carte  1: VX5000 [Microsoft LifeCam VX-5000], périphérique 0 : USB Audio [USB Audio]   Sous-périphériques: 1/1   Sous-périphérique: #0: subdevice #0 carte  2: USB [Producer USB], périphérique 0 : USB Audio [USB Audio]   Sou
<holstein> arno__: looks like ALSA is seeing it
<holstein> SO, just double check, like i suggested
<holstein> in JACK
<holstein> under 'setup'
<holstein> there are 2 drop down menus
<holstein> near the word 'interface'
<holstein> most people just see the one drop down menu
<holstein> there are actually 2 arrows
<holstein> one pointing right
<holstein> and the other point down
<holstein> look for your USB interface both places
<holstein> assuming that is still failing, then i would suggest trying a different kernel
<holstein> the -lowlatency for example
<arno__> lok can you read this to me ?
<arno__> http://www.m-audio.com/index.php?do=support.faq&ID=cf6f53946a5d2cfa3792487b2af97e61
<arno__> after clic on this link opensource im lose
<holstein> that is suggesting you get drivers from http://www.opensound.com/download.cgi
<arno__> yes but after im lose
<holstein> however, alsa is seeing the device, so i would try some other things first
<holstein> arno__: yeah, i havent used these
<holstein> i would try some other things first
<arno__> yes
<arno__> kernel
<holstein> arno__: the device worked in 11.04 right?
<arno__> ihtks
<arno__> yes
<holstein> there are 2 major differences
<holstein> kernel and the ALSA version
<holstein> arno__: however, im not convinced that its not working
<holstein> i feel like you just need to find the proper config in JACK setup
<holstein> under interfaces
<holstein> arno__: dont trust those labels
<arno__> yes i have test and its bad
<holstein> and, when the machine reboots, ALSA can randomly change the order
<holstein> hw:1 or whatever
<holstein> thats what was happening to you before i think
<holstein> when you were running 11.04
<holstein> and you would restart and the USB device would work sometimes
<holstein> and sometimes not
<arno__> the same messgae
<holstein> arno__: with all the options?
<arno__> no just realtime tes
<arno__> e
<holstein> have you literally tried all possible combonations under 'interfaces
<holstein> arno__: this has *nothing* to do with realtime
<arno__> i have try no block memory
<holstein> arno__: yeah, *dont* mess with those settings please
<holstein> that will *not* help
<holstein> arno__: get those back to default
<arno__> *ok*
<holstein> and leave them alone
<holstein> JACK works fine with the internal sound device
<holstein> SO, JACK, and the JACK config are *not* the problem
<arno__> ok the device problem
<holstein> the problem is, either the device is not getting the support it needs frm the kernel
<holstein> OR, you are not selecting in properly in 'interface'
<arno__> i see all input
<arno__> and all output
<holstein> arno__: JUST interface
<holstein> thats all you want to mess with right now
<holstein> IF its not working
<holstein> then, you can try either or both of these options
<holstein> try a newer/different kernel
<holstein> the -lowlatency one for example
<holstein> or -realtime
<holstein> OR, you want look and update ALSA
<arno__> ojk lets start your like
<arno__> so i never updata amlsa
<holstein> you can try http://www.opensound.com/download.cgi to
<holstein> o
<holstein> OR, you can run 11.04
<holstein> which seems to support your hardware well
<holstein> which is why i suggested *not* going back, just in case
<holstein> but, you can sort it out :)
<arno__> on opensound i take the linux 2.6 x86 ?
<arno__> rpm den or tar what is easy ?
<holstein> arno__: that depends
<holstein> x86 is the 32bit
<holstein> amd64 is 64bit
<arno__> yes mys sys 32
<holstein> .deb is for debian/ubuntu
<arno__> unbuntu 10.04
<holstein> so, for a 32bit ubuntu install, you would want an x86.deb for the 2.6 kernel
<arno__> yes go
<holstein> arno__: all ubuntu's are .deb based and either 32 or 64bit
<arno__> dpkg –I   the name
<arno__> its _i or -l
<arno__> -l
<holstein> arno__: just click on it
<arno__> yes
<arno__> it runnin
<arno__> its oss
<arno__> no more alsa normaly that make dummy
<holstein> yeah, i dont know anything about it
<arno__> if i remember
<holstein> but, you should just be getting a module
<arno__> i must restart
<arno__> ao/ after
<arno__> holstein :$
<arno__> nomore sound
<arno__> this update has shut all setup input
<arno__> i must unisntall this one
<arno__> holstein : i have reste open source oss
<arno__> and start new kernel
<holstein> arno__: hey
<arno__> realtime
<holstein> i thought i missed you
<arno__> and it real cool
<holstein> arno__: good :)
<arno__> reoot 2
<arno__> in real als not real the same qualité
<arno__> in 128 48000
<arno__> 128 /2  48000
<arno__> +realtime
<arno__> great
<holstein> yup
<arno__> yup
<holstein> -realtime should be more capable
<holstein> can be*
<arno__> m-audio usb producer
<holstein> 128 /2 is really quite good
<arno__> is compatible with the kernel realtime
<arno__> yep
<holstein> arno__: OH, hey thats eve better
<holstein> you added device support :)
<arno__> 5.33 ms
<holstein> i knew you'd get it sorted out
<holstein> i think anything near 10ms is acceptable for realtime work
<arno__> yep
<arno__> i must test the accurency of the systeme now
<arno__> and after test write a tutoriel to help other to use very well the install of usb maudio
<arno__> but now test
<holstein> arno__: thats awesome
<holstein> thanks for doing that
<holstein> documentation is *always* appreciated
<arno__> you know the link to write about this
<arno__> wiki ? ubuntu
<arno__> ?
<holstein> arno__: yeah, some wiki page
<arno__> yes its global
 * holstein looking
<arno__> in a week after my job for 24h of le mans
<arno__> CARs evenemnt
<holstein> i say, anywhere you want
<holstein> and link from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration
<arno__> its rec on holstein files
<arno__> i have take the defauft max latency of micro usb
<arno__> start ardour
<arno__> great just setup the master low ;;;; enjouy of a normal , ingeniorius tools
<arno__> yepppp
<arno__> bye
<arno__> a+
<holstein> o/
#ubuntustudio 2011-05-31
<buddo> hi search "bamboo driver ubuntu "
<orngjce223> Try #ubuntu
<orngjce223> Or Google
<buddo> Bus 003 Device 005: ID 056a:00d1 Wacom Co., Ltd
<orngjce223> i'm sorry, I'm not a search bot
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-01
<everlast21> Hi. I have a question. I was able to triple-boot my iMac with rEFIt for Mac OS X, Windows 7, and Natty Narwhal. My problem is that Ubuntu Studio has a blank screen when it loads up. I can by rote still login, but cannot see what is on the screen.
<everlast21> I think that it is a graphics card issue.
<everlast21> So, it does boot up, but no picture on my monitor.
<orngjce223> You may want to try #ubuntu for that question?
<everlast21> So, what can I do about my problem?
<everlast21> OK. Thanks.
<everlast21> I will do that.
<ParadoxGuitarist> Hey everyone! Quick question: Do you all have an open source sampler you use to play software instruments?
<ParadoxGuitarist> I see a lot of modeling synth stuff but no software samplers.
<ailo> ParadoxGuitarist, There's Linux Sampler, but it isn't totally free, which is why you need to compile it yourself
<ParadoxGuitarist> Thanks ailo, that's too bad that it's not free...
<ailo> It's free as in you don't need to pay for it, but it's non-free in that you can't include it where ever you want. You can use it for any artistic creation though
<ailo> They have an exception making it impossible to use it for hardware samplers, or that's what I imagine at least
<ParadoxGuitarist> hmmm
<ParadoxGuitarist> I wonder if I write them a REALLY nice letter they'd let me compile it for a distro
<ailo> Their site seems to be down
<ailo> It's not hard to compile. All you need to compile is the actual server: linux sampler
<ParadoxGuitarist> I found it on a german server
<ParadoxGuitarist> =P
<ailo> There's gui programs for it available: qsampler and gigedit
<ailo> jsampler too, if I got the name right
<ParadoxGuitarist> But also I don't have jack midi drivers installed atm.
<ailo> It's a gig based sampler originally. It now also handles another format
<ParadoxGuitarist> For what I want to use it for I might be talking to some other people about making a front end.
<ailo> I suppose that should not be too hard
<ParadoxGuitarist> http://linux-sound.org/images/blog/full-size/3-linuxsampler-10.png
<ailo> As long as you don't include the linux sampler in a commercial distro, I think you're all right. That's the picture I've got anyway
<ParadoxGuitarist> hmmm
<ParadoxGuitarist> Thanks ailo!
<ailo> Other things to try is Hydrogen, which is best for drums
<ParadoxGuitarist> Yeah I've seen that in some package lists.
<ailo> The front ends for Linux sampler are available, so those you don't need to compile
<ParadoxGuitarist> I'd like to make a front end that would incorporate multiple programs including plugins
<ailo> There's no need to
<ailo> Since jack makes it possible for you to connect any jack software to any other jack software
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-02
<ailo> Already, many programs support most plugins
<ParadoxGuitarist> Have you used MainStage at all?
<ailo> And on top of that, as long as the programs support jack, you can connect them any way you like
<ailo> Is it a part of Logic?
<ailo> I never heard of it before
<ailo> I can guarantee you that you can do all of that with free software using jack
<ailo> And a lot more
<ParadoxGuitarist> yeah I did
<ParadoxGuitarist> It is a part of logic suite
<ParadoxGuitarist> I would like to create something -like- like for the linux community
<ailo> Are you a audio soft developer, like, do you do stuff in C?
<ailo> Otherwise, there may be some easy way to achieve some things
<ParadoxGuitarist> I have friends that do, but I'm just starting to get into  it.
<ailo> Like, sessions managers
<ParadoxGuitarist> =)
<ParadoxGuitarist> lol
<ParadoxGuitarist> maybe.
<ParadoxGuitarist> Using Jack is a great idea
<ailo> I've never used this myself, but I suspect it is the future http://ladish.org/
<ParadoxGuitarist> I've messed with Jack only a little bit when I was trying to get a Firewire I/O card to work.
<holstein> heres a nice tutorial a friend made
<holstein> http://wootangent.net/2010/03/linux-synth-tutorial-part-6/
<holstein> deals with using specimen as a sampler*
<holstein> its good for sampling something real quick and playing it back without much of a change in pitch
<holstein> not really good for making a virtual instrument
<ParadoxGuitarist> yeah
<ParadoxGuitarist> I'm planning on recording some high quality piano samples and release it on cc
<holstein> the guy that made that tute said linux sampler is the way to go
<holstein> i wanted to do the same with my bass
<holstein> upright bass*
<ParadoxGuitarist> yeah and I read more into the linux sampler and it's free to redistribute in whole.
<ParadoxGuitarist> Yeah. I also work at a University and I'm pretty sure I could get some music students to donate time for the project
<ParadoxGuitarist> That's a great thing to put on your resume: I was a featured sampled artist in a music creation software distribution.
<holstein> ParadoxGuitarist: if you have anyone interested in that
<holstein> i will gladly record my bass
<holstein> and make the files available
<holstein> its the virtual instrument that i dont understand
<ParadoxGuitarist> Thanks man! Once I get something running I'll be sure to stop back and let you know
<ParadoxGuitarist> I understand the nerdy-ness of the playback part.
<ParadoxGuitarist> And I know a professor at my University who has recorded his own samples.
<astraljava> ailo: Your suspicions would be correct. quadrispro is already working on the transition from LASH to ladish. Several apps are already done.
<Guest66378> i have abord a install all is block i have type sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Guest66378> what doing after to clean a bad pasket ?
<Guest66378> a message E:I wasn't able to locate a file for the oxygen-icon-theme package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package. (due to missing arch):
<Guest66378> i wash install Kmouth and the install was stop
<Guest68866> o
<Guest69835> hi
<Guest69835> i search a new version to test
<Guest69835> i like install and uninstall
<Guest69835> what 's new in the ubuntustudio now ?
<Guest69835> is there another after 11.04
<orngjce223> not yet, 11.04 was just released - 11.10 of ubuntu vanilla won't be released until October
<Guest69835> is like testing news
<orngjce223> and ubuntu studio is usually released around the same time
<orngjce223> I think 11.10 is in alpha or early beta right now
<orngjce223> If you want more information I'm going to punt you towards #ubuntu the people in there know more about this
<Guest69835> where can have a source for beta testing ?
<Guest69835> its to nice to test
<Guest69835> please contact me if you have a information
<orngjce223> again
<orngjce223> try #ubuntu
<orngjce223> they know more
<holstein> Aalpha: we will not have a testing version for quite some time
<holstein> we will skip the first alpha
<holstein> we are doing a lot of changes this cycle and are going to be running a little behind on the very first release
<holstein> Aalpha: for ubuntustudio, it would be helpful if you wanted to test xubuntu
<holstein> Aalpha: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker
 * orngjce223 is on an UbuntuStudio-stuff-layered-over-Xubuntu now
<holstein> for more official information... *but, the ubuntustudio alpha1 image there was actually *not* supposed to happen, so you can wait to test
<holstein> orngjce223: what do you think so far?
<holstein> theres a bug on the machine i want to be running it on
<holstein> my daily use EEEpc
<holstein> the wifi has a nasty bug in 11.04... if its not there in 11.10, im going to switch over ASAP
<holstein> i have other test boxes i can use if not though
<orngjce223> 's not bad really
 * orngjce223 still uses the LTS though, out of habit
<holstein> im excited about it
<holstein> orngjce223: yeah, i got the LTS on everything except a testing laptop right now
<holstein> but, i really want to live in XFCE for a while
<holstein> and i might as well test the new version and everything all at once
<orngjce223> Mmmhm
<eexxee> bonjour
<eexxee> hi
<eexxee> i search a terminal line to update to ubuntustudio
<eexxee> ex : sudo update  ...
<orngjce223> Okay
<orngjce223> Hmm
<holstein> eexxee: sudo apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<holstein> or read
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<orngjce223> Haha helpsniped
<holstein> eexxee: you dont need to use any of those packages though
<holstein> you can just install what you want
<holstein> ardour2 and JACK for example
<holstein> orngjce223: sorry :)
<holstein> you do a great job, i just happened to be around
<orngjce223> Heh
<orngjce223> Fair enough
<eexxee> i want install all
<eexxee> apparence + menu
<eexxee> i have an alpha install
<eexxee> and i can do nothing
<orngjce223> You mean the theme?
<orngjce223> Hmm, I dunno
<eexxee> gnome3
<orngjce223> When you log in there's a pull-down box at the bottom that says something about "desktop session"
<orngjce223> Dig in there, there might be an option there I'm not certain but maybe
<eexxee> i have nothing to charge package
<holstein> eexxee: nah, it wont work with gnome3*
<holstein> eexxee: you *dont* need the look and feel stuff though
<eexxee> i dont now open package manager with terminal line
<eexxee> i can just do ctrl alt t
<holstein> we dont have packages for the look and feel on gnome3
<orngjce223> Which is why the ubuntustudio is migrating towards xfce?
<eexxee> that why i will change to make an hybrid
<orngjce223> hm
<orngjce223> gnome3 is weird
<eexxee> sorry
<eexxee> its not the good forum
<eexxee> but after i want try to load a package studio
<eexxee> a mix of ocelotstudio
<holstein> eexxee: the ubuntustudio-desktop pacakges *will* *not* work with gnome3
<holstein> eexxee: make a mix of whatever you want
<holstein> but, you wont get the desktop
<eexxee> i will replace
<holstein> unless you make it yourself
<eexxee> where can i find all link of command : manager load, package load ?
<eexxee> know you a link ?
<holstein> eexxee: ?
<holstein> sudo apt-get install
<orngjce223> Not entirely sure what you mean
<holstein> sudo apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<holstein> BUT, like i sadi
<holstein> said*
<holstein> you DONT need to install those
<holstein> ubuntu = ubuntustudio
<holstein> just install the software you want
<eexxee> i search a book pdf to learn terminal  languauge
<eexxee> and not be bad with my questions here
<eexxee> sorry sss
<orngjce223> it's fine
<eexxee> i want learnin all i can
<orngjce223> That's good
<eexxee> but its a long way
<orngjce223> Also the Ubuntus now use Unity not Gnome3
<orngjce223> Unless you install gnome3 separately
<eexxee> the last will
<orngjce223> Not what I heard
<eexxee> ok
<orngjce223> what's your native language?
<eexxee> so if i want conserve the system, but change just the menu , what can i do
<holstein> eexxee: ?
<holstein> change is as you please
<holstein> but, we dont have an ubuntustudio menu for gnome3
<holstein> we dont have any gnome3 customizations
<eexxee> or else
<holstein> eexxee: theres not a lot of gnome3 customisations available yet
<eexxee> just load the interface graphic of ubuntu 10.04 and coserve the system ..is it possible ?
<holstein> so far, no ubuntu is shipping with gnome3
<holstein> eexxee: interface graphic?
<holstein> the desktop?
<holstein> im not sure what you are looking for
<eexxee> yes
<holstein> eexxee: there are metapackages
<holstein> ubuntustudio-destkop for example
<holstein> but *NOT* for gnome3
<eexxee> i can try
<holstein> are you running 10.04?
<holstein> with gnome2?
<holstein> eexxee: its not an issue of trying, we didnt make one
<holstein> theres not one
<holstein> it doesnt exist
<holstein> for gnome3
<holstein> theres nothing to try
<eexxee> how load unity
<orngjce223> eexxee, you can keep your files and change to ubuntustudio menu, that's what holstein is telling you
<eexxee> or desktop of 10.04
<orngjce223> 10.04 desktop is gnome2
<eexxee> how ?
<eexxee> i m ready ?
<orngjce223> If you want to keep your files install the ubuntustudio-desktop package
<eexxee> sudo ?
<orngjce223> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<orngjce223> that will take a while
<holstein> eexxee: you cant sudo do things that arent availalbe
<orngjce223> it downloads things
<holstein> eexxee: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<holstein> 11.04?
<orngjce223> I think he said 10.04? I'm not sure though
<eexxee> 11.10
<holstein> eexxee: OK, SO, thats gnome3
<holstein> gnome2 is gone
<holstein> or, if its not, it will be soon*
<orngjce223> Ah
<orngjce223> I thought it was Unity
<holstein> eexxee: unity *should* just be there
<holstein> thats the default desktop environment now
<orngjce223> If unity doesn't run it will drop down to a gnome2 desktop like in the earlier ones
<orngjce223> If it does, then it's right there
<orngjce223> and you are already running it
<orngjce223> ubuntu people are not going to use gnome3
<eexxee> ok what can i do to have another interface graphique
<holstein> eexxee: ubuntustudio ALSO, *does* *not* have a theme for unity
<holstein> eexxee: not much right now
<holstein> its still new
<holstein> theres not much to tweak
<holstein> and theres not many variants using it yet*
<orngjce223> there's not much they can do right now, they say they're actually going to see about the xubuntu desktop
<orngjce223> Which is a thing too
<eexxee> all line in terminal can be use
<eexxee> so i can change in gnome 2
<eexxee> no ,
<eexxee> ?
<orngjce223> if you want to use gnome2
<eexxee> yeah
<orngjce223> there is a drop-down box when you log in at the bottom, you need to select "gnome desktop"
<orngjce223> it will keep that setting
<eexxee> nomore on this version
<orngjce223> it doesn't exist anymore? huh
<holstein> eexxee: gnome2 is gone*
<orngjce223> I did ask earlier but what is your native language?
<holstein> if its not, its leaving soon
<orngjce223> I'm having trouble figuring out what you want
<eexxee> huh
<holstein> eexxee: you might be able to sneak and use gnome2 in 11.10 for a bit
<holstein> but, its going to be pulled out
<holstein> period
<holstein> its going to be *removed*
<orngjce223> I think gnome2 will be replaced with a version of unity in 12.04 too
<orngjce223> so yeah
<holstein> leaving only gnome3
<holstein> orngjce223: gnome3 is replacing gnome2
<holstein> the default desktop is moving from gnome to unity*
<orngjce223> Ah
<orngjce223> Huh.
<orngjce223> eexxee you may want to ask in #ubuntu+1 for 11.10 help
 * orngjce223 looked that up. What?
<eexxee> thks
<eexxee> bye
<holstein> orngjce223: :)
<holstein> thanks for being active in here... its quite helpful
<orngjce223> Heh
<orngjce223> I get pinged when someone says something in a fairly /large/ list of channels I lurk in that don't get very much conversation
<orngjce223> and frankly if I know something I try to help because that's about as good as anything else I could do
<orngjce223> Considering that I don't have that much of a programmer bent
<holstein> yeah, me either
<holstein> helping in here is pretty easy though
<holstein> just hanging here, and making the channel not seem dead is a +
<orngjce223> Mmm
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-03
<aalpha> hi
<aalpha> i have found what i search
<aalpha> so i have ocelot download
<aalpha> install jack
<aalpha> and a bug
<aalpha> of seting
<aalpha> anybody can help me to search what is not going
<aalpha> when i have ubuntu 10.04 i'm will obliged to chane of kernel
<astraljava> aalpha: Not sure I follow. With Ubuntu Studio, jack comes already installed by default.
<aalpha> so jackd will be not use to start on ocelot 11.10
<astraljava> To be honest, I'm not quite sure at the moment what's going to be used for oneiric, but we'll have a devel meeting on Sunday, which will most probably make such issues much clearer.
<astraljava> I would think that jackd isn't going anywhere, though.
<astraljava> After all, it's the stuff that's used to have real-time efficiency for audio processing.
<Zburatorul> r
<ParadoxGuitarist> I think I need to understand the uses of ladish
<ParadoxGuitarist> What's the difference between ladish and qjackctl patchbay?
<ParadoxGuitarist> Is it just that ladish does midi as well?
<nimbiotics> hello all. I;ve got ubuntu 11.04 installed. Can I upgrade to ubuntu studio or do I have to reinstall from zero? TIA!
<astraljava> nimbiotics: There are a bunch of ubuntustudio- metapackages that will give you all the functionalities, but not the original outlook of a ubuntustudio install.
<orngjce223> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<orngjce223> There.
<orngjce223> :v
<orngjce223> But yeah seriously it's definitely possible
<astraljava> orngjce223: Or, that.
<orngjce223> Sorry. I just happened to remember the command.
<nimbiotics> OK, THX a lot to both of you
<astraljava> orngjce223: No need to be sorry, that's awesome! :) I never recall the bot commands.
<orngjce223> Haha
#ubuntustudio 2011-06-04
<Lars_G> Good night studioers
<Lars_G> I come for some specific help. I have a good set of studio packages installed into 11.04
<Lars_G> ERROR: Remote VST startup failed: Failed to open FIFO
<orngjce223_> Go on? (Although I'm a LTS person, so I don't have specifics.)
<Lars_G> errr
<Lars_G> but I'm trying to use dssi-vst and all the vst plugins I try (for windows) when I try to load them with dssi-vst-server they all fail with:
<orngjce223_> Where is that from?
<Lars_G> that was what I meant
<orngjce223_> Into what program?
<Lars_G> when pasting I skipped the line I had typed. sorry
<orngjce223_> hm
<Lars_G> I'm just trying to start them with dssi-vst-server.exe
<orngjce223_> Hm
<Lars_G> dssi_list_plugin lists them btw, but I'm using ghostess as a host and it will imediately fail trying to load them
<orngjce223_> Weird.
<Lars_G> Nod
<Lars_G> All mentions (none regarding ubuntu) of this I've seen are around gentoo and a baddly compiled dssi-vst
<Lars_G> plus most mention a wine dump, when I run dssi-vst-server I get the error but no wine dump or error
<Lars_G> I've wondered if dssi-vst supports native plugins btw. any ideas?
<Lars_G> since there are not so many dssi synth plugins out there.
<Lars_G> And I think LV2 ones are even rarer yet
<orngjce223_> Huh. I dunno
<Lars_G> Ok thanks for trying orngjce223_
<orngjce223_> Thanks anyway. :/ Maybe you should run this by the devs
<Lars_G> I'll idle as long as I can stay awake (not much) and wait for some help
<Lars_G> nod
<Lars_G> hmmm devs
<orngjce223_> Mm
<Lars_G> now that you mention, I'll check the logs to see if there's any mention
<orngjce223_> Well, maybe they have a bug report place or something
<holstein> Lars_G: let me refer you to #kxstudio
<holstein> you might have to hang out there for a while, but those guys use windows VST, and falktx (the dev) make the use of them possible and easy whenever he can
<holstein> there are PPA's for ubuntustudio (lucid through current) from KXstudio
<orngjce223_> Unfortunately I said "screw it" and just used LADSPA plugins.
<holstein> yeah, i could personally care less about windows VST's
<orngjce223_> I like going native, if you know what I mean. :v
<holstein> but, i dont use any VST instruments*
<orngjce223_> Yeah, the KXstudio PPAs are pretty good too for updates, I did say I was on 10.04 after all
<orngjce223_> Mind you I don't even use a good fraction of it because I don't do real time processing/recording, but eh
<Adriannom> hi.  i had karmic and upgraded to maverick, now i don't have a rt kernel and it's missing from apt...  any idea why?
<astraljava> Adriannom: Purely because -rt kernel patch isn't provided for all kernel versions.
<astraljava> Adriannom: Nowadays abogani, our kernel expert, has been concentrating on -lowlatency variant.
<Adriannom> astraljava, actually i've managed to find some stuff on google about it now.  i see.
<Adriannom> astraljava, ok i wasn't even aware of this till someone from #mixxx pointed out that my kernel isn't rt anymore.  i'm getting some serious problems in both ultramixer and mixxx.  i don't suppose you've got any advice on how to proceed if i wanted to get this working in a matter of hours?
<astraljava> Adriannom: Let me look around for a moment.
<Adriannom> astraljava, i really appreciate that :)
<astraljava> Adriannom: There's this: http://www.openstudio.info/linux/34-linux/59-install-low-latency-kernel-on-ubuntu-studio-1010-maverick
<astraljava> Adriannom: But I haven't tried it. I didn't use Studio much during maverick's time.
<Adriannom> astraljava, ok cool.  i'm not partial to maverick or anything.  maybe i should upgrade to natty?
<astraljava> Adriannom: Sure, that's a possibility.
<astraljava> Adriannom: I'm running natty now with the lowlatency kernel, no problems so far.
<Adriannom> astraljava, if i do upgrade, how easy is it to install what i need?
<Adriannom> astraljava, or is it included by default?
<astraljava> Adriannom: You will just have to add abogani's PPA, and then install the newly found kernel from the dpkg frontend of your choice.
<Adriannom> awesome, i'll do that, thanks astraljava :)
<astraljava> Adriannom: https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<astraljava> There's a "Read about installing" link on the page.
<astraljava> Very simple.
<Adriannom> excellent.  hopefully this will work.  thanks again, later :)
<astraljava> Good luck. :)
<ParadoxGuitarist> Can anyone recommend a powerful synth that will work with Jack?
<astraljava> ParadoxGuitarist: Haven't really used, so no direct recommendations. However, you could check the list: http://jackaudio.org/applications and specifically it's "Sound Generators" section, and check which ones are on our repositories for quick and easy access.
<astraljava> From the list I recognize: ZynAddSubFX, csound and phasex.
<ParadoxGuitarist> thanks astraljava
<ParadoxGuitarist> I was asking about samples the other day and I came across this: http://sso.mattiaswestlund.net/ if anyone is interested.
<astraljava> ParadoxGuitarist: That's seriously cool! Thanks for sharing!
<ParadoxGuitarist> Np
<ParadoxGuitarist> I'm looking into starting a sample project
<ParadoxGuitarist> Anyone know what .gig files are?
<ParadoxGuitarist> I know they're gigasamples but I'm more interested in how they work.
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-28
<len-dt> licensed, is there a spare pci slot?
<licensed> yes
<len-dt> There should be lots of the old gameports around
<len-dt> I have heard the firewire ones are good too.
<len-dt> At this point, with my very narrow experience, that is all I know. I would ask on some of the irc channels and email lists like linux musicians or linux audio users.
<len-dt> licensed, there are a lot more experienced people there.
<licensed> i know hehehe i never work with sound before.. i want to start next month
<len-dt> licensed, I would certainly like to know what experiences you have with whatever you end up with.
<BA707> Hello All...   Where do I need to exec this command 'make M=snd-rtctimer', in order to create the module, under Ubu v10.04 LTS ?
<BA707> This is for use with Rosegarden
<BA7071> Hello fellow audiophiles...    I'm getting close to having a working Qsynth.  Can some point me to an ftp server where I can d/l a good Piano sf2 file ?
<BA7071> Also like to get a 4-string Ibanez Bass sf2 file
<BA7071> Anybody alive here ???
<gprestonmotoX> yo
<gprestonmotoX> anyone know if this will upgrade my 12.04 Ubuntu to Studio?
<gprestonmotoX> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<raven> hi
<raven> GREAT disaster with audacity - after a crash the aup file is broken and the recovery only brings back the text track without the main audio track, the _data folder is empty - how to rescue the project?? is anywhere a history of all cuts i made for restoration??
<mighty_aboba> hi
<mighty_aboba> how can i turn off the jack-pulse bridging?
<mighty_aboba> I meant delete
<mighty_aboba> because PA makes problems to jack
<mighty_aboba> in 11.10 ubuntu studio all was fine
<mighty_aboba> Jack took all power
<mighty_aboba> now it is the division between jack and PA
<mighty_aboba> how can i do this like in US 11.10?
<mighty_aboba> the kill of PA every time is not decision
<ailo> mighty_aboba: You can just uninstall pulseaudio-module-jack
<ailo> Should be enough to just restart pulseaudio after that
<mighty_aboba> I hope it is help me
<mighty_aboba> I hope it will help me*
<mighty_aboba> yeah, now it's fine
<raven> do you know about a limiter/compressor plugin what proceses audio special to equal loudness to ebu128 specification?
<raven> audacity: which audio file format is able to handle text labels?
<milk_> hi there
<milk_> i just installed studio, very happy so far :) is there any way to improve the font rendering? iÄve got pretty much color fringing on my high contrast text
<milk_snooze> happy to hear youre advice while i'm away getting some sleep :D
<mt886> Hello! anyone available to answer questions?
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-29
<mighty_aboba> How can i activate pasuspender?
<mighty_aboba> because pa does not give to jack the access to audio interface
<mighty_aboba> and i don't want to kill pa
<mighty_aboba> pasuspender -- jackd is not working
<holstein> mighty_aboba: whats the main issue?
<ailo> mighty_aboba: try: pasuspender --qjackctl
<ailo> pasuspender -- qjackctl
<ailo> Works for me
<ailo> holstein: PA is not letting go of the audio card he is intending to use with jack
<holstein> ailo: you just run that in a terminal right?
<ailo> He disabled the jack bridge
<mighty_aboba> I will try it now)
<mighty_aboba> and one more question
<ailo> holstein: That's something worth thinking about for future US releases, how to make enabling/disabling PA+jack easier
<ailo> mighty_aboba: You can make your own starter in the menu using alacarte if you want
<mighty_aboba> Why  jackdbus does not die every time by script "killall -9 jackdbus"?
<ailo> mighty_aboba: We talked a bit about this yesterday. Len suggested that qjackctl will not run that script, if qjackctl is not able to stop jack. So, when that happens, it just hangs there
<ailo> And the script is never run
<mighty_aboba> Pasuspender is working now))) thnx
<ailo> Might be better to have a script for starting and stopping qjackctl itself
<mighty_aboba> good idea
<mighty_aboba> maybe
<mighty_aboba> it may to be something like that: killall -9 jackdbus && pasuspender -- qjackctl
<mighty_aboba> Could I write something like that?
<ailo> That should work
<mighty_aboba> I'm not shure that it is right command
<mighty_aboba> shure*
<holstein> it wouldnt scare me a bit to just try commands like that
<mighty_aboba> sure* haha
<ailo> mighty_aboba: This should work http://paste.ubuntu.com/1013152/
<mighty_aboba> thanx again
<mighty_aboba> so far so good
<mighty_aboba> let's see what will happen in the future
<mighty_aboba> by the way
<mighty_aboba> Does the pa process(pulseaudio --start) in the process manager must be suspended (yellow color) when the pasuspender --qjackctl process in the process manager too?
<mighty_aboba> I hope i wrote this right)
<ailo> mighty_aboba: a space missing "pasuspender -- qjackctl". I just try to open a video in a browser to see if there's any sound, to see if PA was suspended
<mighty_aboba> okey)
<mighty_aboba> no sound
<mighty_aboba> the problem with jackdbus and pa is the single problem in this US release.
<mighty_aboba> But overall performance is much better
<mighty_aboba> compared to previous release
<mighty_aboba> in US 11.10 the time of my laptop turning off was about 1-1.5 min
<mighty_aboba> in this release it is 4-6 sec!!!!!
<mighty_aboba> magic
<ailo> That is thanks to Ubuntu, who I believe put some attention to that only for the LTS.
<ailo> I agree, controlling jack and PA needs to be improved
<ailo> At least we can hope to get rid of the qjackctl bug soonish
<mighty_aboba> and power saving is much better
<mighty_aboba> in previous it was about 2 hours from battery
<mighty_aboba> now it is about 4 hours
<mighty_aboba> in spite of the fact that i have two cards ati+ati
<ailo> Cool. The -lowlatency kernel should use up more power, but I have no idea how much
<mighty_aboba> my main problem is hybrid cards)
<mighty_aboba> the discrete don't want to turn off
<mighty_aboba> in spite of the fact that the integrated is selected
<mighty_aboba> fglrx is a driver
<mighty_aboba> but all the same it is not working fine
<mighty_aboba> I think it is the BIOS problem of my laptop
<mighty_aboba> or ACPI
<ailo> Haven't used ATI cards much, but I had problems with multiple monitors
<ailo> Using fglrx
<mighty_aboba> The video drivers is the main problem of the linux systems.
<ailo> Don't forget usb2 audio devices
<ailo> Almost no support
<mighty_aboba> yes yes
<mighty_aboba> line6 devices is not supported
<mighty_aboba> pitifully
<mighty_aboba> not all
<ailo> Even if you can start it, you may not get anything above 48kHz/16bits
<ailo> Only a few devices do this
<mighty_aboba> I have E-MU 0404 usb and it is works fine out of the box
<mighty_aboba> it is a luck
<ailo> Full support? How low can you push it with latency settings?
<mighty_aboba> It is depends from project "weight"
<mighty_aboba> Usually i use 44/16 because my guitar processor have only 44 khz mode from digital output
<ailo> Can you set "Frames/Period" at 32 or 64 without xruns?
<mighty_aboba> i didn't try this settings) but i will try it when i will have access to my card
<mighty_aboba> It is in my home
<mighty_aboba> But i'm not there)
<ailo> Ok. I'd be happy if you told me about the results. If it performs well, I can add it to a list of "recommended" devices
<mighty_aboba> Okey ;)
<mighty_aboba> Do i think right that the xruns are important for a record?
<holstein> mighty_aboba: i have *no* xruns while tracking
<ailo> mighty_aboba: If you get xruns, something was lost during the recording. It may be just a couple of samples, so you won't always be able to hear it
<ailo> mighty_aboba: You don't need low latency (low setting with frames/period), if you don't need to hear what you are recording from the computer
<mighty_aboba> I have hardware monitoring from card
<mighty_aboba> Oh, direct monitoring
<mighty_aboba> with no latency
<mighty_aboba> )
<ailo> If you ever want to record a software instrument, while playing it with a midi keyboard you will need low latency
<mighty_aboba> Oh, I didn't think about this
<mighty_aboba> )
<mighty_aboba> but when i record something do the xruns  affect to the wave file somehow?
<mighty_aboba> during record
<mighty_aboba> or something compensates that losses of samples?
<ailo> If you get an xrun, something was lost forever
<ailo> So, the file you recorded will have something missing
<ailo> It can be so small you can't hear it
<ailo> Usually, if you can hear it, it sounds like a click noise
<ailo> mighty_aboba: I found out why PA was not suspended
<ailo> In qjackctl, there is a setting in "misc", called "enable D-Bus interface"
<ailo> When enabled, you will use jackdmp
<ailo> When not enabled (you need to restart qjackctl for change to take effect), you will be using jackd
<ailo> PA only suspends when you start jackd from qjackctl, not jackdmp
<ailo> This is because it is assumed that you have pulseaudio-module-jack installed, and therefore, you don't want to suspend PA when using jackdmp (the bridge only works with jackdmp)
<ailo> I haven't used jackdmp much, but I believe there are other cases when you might need it. Not just for the pulseaudio bridge
<ailo> If you feel you don't need jackdmp, just disable d-bus support, and PA will be suspended when you start jackd from qjackctl
<ailo> mighty_aboba: Actually, I can't confirm that is the reason yet
<ailo> Seems PA is always suspended for me
<ailo> mighty_aboba: Another way is to make sure PA is set to use your internal card, when you use USB. This way, you can actually use both PA and jack at the same time, without the bridge
<murfgone> is there a complete list of drivers available?  i know this device was supported back around 6, but don't know about 12.  (tascam US-122)
<ailo> murfgone: usb device?
<ailo> murfgone: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<murfgone> yep, usb, and thanks
<ailo> Seems like the site is down. Odd
<ailo> At least for me
<murfgone> for me too
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-30
<mighty_aboba> ailo: I will tell you about performance results of my e-mu 0404  usb card at Saturday or Sunday)
<ailo> mighty_aboba: Did you install jackd1 at some point by any chance?
<ailo> I had no problems suspending PA starting jack from qjackctl
<aLeSD> hi there
<aLeSD> someone knows where I could fins a -realtime kernel for 12.04 ?
<mighty_aboba> ailo: No, I didn't install the jackd1 because all working fine. Not counting the notorious on-stop-problem, haha
<mighty_aboba> all is working fine*
<br4ndon> Hi there
<br4ndon> I use Ubuntu studio on my amd64 to pley games. Is it bad (low latency kernel) ?
<len-dt> br4ndon, There should be no problem as ubuntustudio is ubuntu. If you have problems with the kernel, it is easy to install the generic kernel from synaptic and choose which you want on startup.
<len-dt> I use my ubuntu studio computer for normal desktop use and have experienced no problems with the low latency kernel.
<br4ndon> len-dt: alright, thanks :)
<bzeus> hi there...
<bzeus> anyone has tried to install the focusrite saffire pro 24 dsp?
<ailo> bzeus: I have a fosucrite pro 40
<ailo> bzeus: Are you having trouble using yours?
<acmeinc1> does anyone know if downgrading to a 2.x lowlatency kernel wil cause problems in 12.04?  I am now finding out md is causing lots of problems for ubuntu users w/ 3.2.x kernels, just like those i am having
<ailo> acmeinc1: lowlatency older than 2.6.37 might not perform well
<ailo> Also, 2.6.39 was the first to include support for using the rtirq script (if you need it)
<acmeinc1> how about a 3.4 or higher 3.3?  those are suggested as fixes
<ailo> No problem. And if you need to build kernel modules, you'll need headers
<acmeinc1> ..do those exist?  im not home, but doing a lil research since the degraded problems are bugging me constantly
<ailo> You mean, do -lowlatency higher than 3.4 exist?
<ailo> Only if someone builds it
<ailo> acmeinc1: What sort of problems do you have?
<acmeinc1> in short https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/990913
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990913 in linux (Ubuntu) "RAID goes into degrade mode on every boot 12.04 LTS server" [Medium,Confirmed]
<acmeinc1> that was fancy...but yea, it goes into degraded on just about every reboot, i even came really close to losing it completely once.
<acmeinc1> this was suggested as a fix
<acmeinc1> http://www.spinics.net/lists/raid/msg39004.html
<ailo> Ok, so pretty bad problem then
<acmeinc1> :)
<ailo> acmeinc1: You know how to build your own kernel?
<acmeinc1> know, kinda, have done it, never
<acmeinc1> i'd assume i'd grab the source and run ./configure and make install clean
<ailo> It's a little different
<acmeinc1> right, figured
<ailo> I found this. It's kxstudio lowlatency https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/kernel?field.series_filter=natty
<ailo> For natty. 2.6.38
<ailo> acmeinc1: If you look at package details https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/kernel/+packages
<ailo> You'll need at least the linux-image-2.6.38-8-lowlatency*
<acmeinc1> nice
<ailo> I've never tried those kernels, but I assume they are alright
<ailo> Also, linux-headers-2.6.38-8-lowlatency_2.6.38* if you want to use things like nvidia drivers
<ailo> I can't say for sure everything will work as expected
<acmeinc1> yea, i'll have to try those out later, thx.  i'll have to look into compiling kernels someday, i was close before, but forgot about it
<ailo> I've never tried an older kernel on an OS before, and don't know how much of the system relies on it
<acmeinc1> yea, i'll let the list know when i try
<ailo> acmeinc1: I should put up a howto on the community docs about that soon
<ailo> Might be handy to have
#ubuntustudio 2012-05-31
<phaidros> just as short question, maybe someone knows: how can I enable pulseaudio to keep on playing, even when switching to another user ? (12.04)
<ailo> phaidros: I haven't investigated this. It seems it is configured for one user session only
<ailo> You want to play music with one user, and then switch to another user to do something else?
<phaidros> ailo: exactly, and I want the sound to not stop .. as this is really annoying when switching back and forth :)
<phaidros> afaik one could configure pulse as a system service, but there should be a way to do that on a user level ..
<phaidros> any ideas?
<ailo> phaidros: I just tried doing this in Debian, and it worked (all though it says during boot something about "per user session" for PA)
<ailo> phaidros: At which point is audio stopped? When you switch to the login screen, or when you login with the new user?
<ailo> I'm on Debian Wheezy which is in many ways quite similar to 12.04
<ailo> I did make sure the new user is apart of "audio" groups
<ailo> I could try without it
<phaidros> ailo: sound stops as soon as I see the login screen
<ailo> Ok, so then it is a config thing
<phaidros> both users here are group audio, as both can play sound .. just not continuously the same sound :D
<phaidros> any idea where that might be configured?
<ailo> The audio group is actually not important for PA
<ailo> Or, I don't think so anyway
<ailo> It is needed to get realtime privilige though
<ailo> There's some confusion on that. It seems audio groups is used for two different things or something
<phaidros> ailo: realtime is only granted when adjusting so in /etc/sysctl.conf (e.g. for group audio) .. so it is not directly related to the audio group in general (imho)
<phaidros> afaics the membership of group audio grants access to the sound system
<phaidros> tho, both is no issue here. I still wonder where the "session" is configured and that it "stops" (or better pauses) when switching to a login screen
<ailo> phaidros: You can't have access to realtime with jack, if you're not a member of audio group
<ailo> While PA is supposed to use another method
<ailo> On Ubuntustudio, you become a member by default, for the first user
<ailo> But the second will lack membership to some groups, as well as audio group
<ailo> phaidros: There are some setting files for PA at /etc/pulse/*
<ailo> I don't know much about how pulse is configured, but I guess google is a friend
<ailo> pulse is a member of audio group, but to use pulse you should not need to be
<phaidros> ailo: yeah, /etc/pulse is a way, but that is a global pulse server .. tho, I am looking for a way to configure that with pulse as it is running ootb
<ailo> They are global settings for PA, not for a global server
<ailo> If you make settings in  /etc/pulse, they affect all users, not only one
<ailo> Let me make a diff between ubuntustudio and debian to find out what the difference is
<phaidros> thanx!
<phaidros> ailo: any hints?
<ailo> phaidros: I only have one clue. I will try change the setting, and see what happens
<ailo> bbs
<ailo> phaidros: Ok, so I think I may have found it
<ailo> Wait, let me try one more thing
<ailo> phaidros: I just tried switching users on Ubuntu Studio, and that worked too
<ailo> phaidros: Perhaps this only happens when you start a flash players stream?
<ailo> I read something about playing flash has worked before, when switching users, but it's not only audio. Also video, so that is interrupted as soon as you get to login screen
<ailo> With audio files on hard disk, I don't have this problem. They keep playing
<ailo> Ok, gotta go. Hope things get sorted out
<studio-user087> hola
<dutchie> hey
<dutchie> not actually an ubuntu studio install per se, but i've got ubuntustudio-audio installed on my vanilla 12.04 install and i'm having jack issues
<dutchie> mainly that there is no system output in patchage or the qjackctl patcher thingy
<dutchie> i tried installing pulseaudio-module-jack, but that didn't seem to help
<holstein> dutchie: no output from what?
<holstein> qjackctl makes no output
<holstein> nor does patchage
<holstein> i would try running jack as root...
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> if that works, then you can assume the config is good
<dutchie> holstein: output to headphones/speakers
<holstein> then, if it doesnt work as normal user, you can assume its permissions
<holstein> then, when JACK is running as normal user, i would route something simple such as yoshimi or zynaddsubfx to the output
<holstein> OR, something like audacious set to use JACK as output
<dutchie> there is no output to route yoshimi to
<holstein> dutchie: is JACK running?
<dutchie> http://imgur.com/ihpww
<holstein> dutchie: do you have it configured properly?
<dutchie> jack seems to be running fine, at least the console output from qjackctl says so
<holstein> dutchie: do you have is set to "duplex" in qjackctl's "setup"
<holstein> dutchie: sure, but maybe not configured to work with your hardware
<holstein> dutchie: i would close jack and start qjackctl as root
<holstein> when you see JACK running as root on your card, and all looks as it should, then you can move on to as normal user
<dutchie> same error with root
<holstein> dutchie: well, its not an "error"
<dutchie> well, no
<holstein> dutchie: if you dont have it configured to use your device properly in duplex mode
<holstein> OR, if the alsa drivers are not supporting the device
<holstein> dutchie: is it set up in duplex mode?
<dutchie> yes
<holstein> dutchie: you are in the audio tab in "connect" ?
<dutchie> yes
<holstein> dutchie: i would remove the pulse sync thing, thats not the issue
<dutchie> ok
<holstein> you can try going one way or the other with alsa
<dutchie> what do you mean?
<holstein> dutchie: upgrading or downgrading
<holstein> i usually try some live CD's...
<dutchie> oh right
<dutchie> well i just rebooted and now there is a system output
<holstein> \o/
<dutchie> now i just have to work out what system/capture_{1,2} and system/playback{1..6} are
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> just route to them all
<dutchie> foolproof!
<dutchie> hmm, can't seem to record anything
<holstein> dutchie: with?
<dutchie> anything
<holstein> from?
<dutchie> tried ardour, qtractor, audacity
<holstein> use ardour
<holstein> route *every* input ot *every* output
<holstein> its likely you are just getting used to the way it looks/feels
<holstein> do you need JACK?
<holstein> maybe you'd be OK with pavucontrol and audacity
<dutchie> this is the sort of thing i'm not sure about
<holstein> keep it simple
<dutchie> i have a feeling i'm going to be woefully underequipped for what i want to do hardware-wise
<holstein> route a piece of software to another peice of software
<holstein> test JACK connections that way
<dutchie> makes sense
<holstein> if you are using an internal sound card, i would just get *any* USB device
<holstein> you can ask in #opensourcemusicians about what is the best around now
<dutchie> what i want to do is record some singing, and put it on top of some synthy type stuff
<holstein> best for the cash
<holstein> dutchie: "recording some singing" is quite challenging
<holstein> lets say you want to do that professionally
<holstein> you would go somewhere and pay $80/hour
<holstein> you are trying to repicate that harware workflow on a sound card that cost 18 cents
<holstein> im not saying it cant be done, but you are going to get sub-par results
<dutchie> quality is not a huge issue, it's basically supposed to be a romantic surprise for my girlfriend
<holstein> i would get an all in one USB device with a preamp
<holstein> OR, just use what you got, and deal with it
<holstein> OR record the tracks, take them to a studio and sing over them
<holstein> dutchie: its *drastic* the difference
<holstein> they are not equivalent tools
<holstein> the USB device with the preamp is something i would say to use if you are not worried about  the quality
<holstein> the internal sound card and mic you are using now is just not for that purpose at all
<holstein> thats for skype at best
<dutchie> *nods*
<holstein> depending on what you are doing, you might knock it out in an hour at a studio
<holstein> OR, grab a device for $60 somewhere (or $30 used)
<dutchie> fair enough
<dutchie> so the singing is going to be hard, but what about the synthy type stuff?
<holstein> software synths are just that
<holstein> they are generated "in the box"
<holstein> so, that'll sound the same on your box, or some studio machine
<holstein> doesnt matter
<holstein> you'll sound the same as if you are paying $80/hour
<dutchie> yep, i got that
<dutchie> what would the actual workflow be? put something together in a midi sequencer, feed that into a synth and twiddle dials until cool noises come out? or have i got the wrong end of the stick?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> its all open, so the workflow can literally be what you like
<holstein> i dont do a lot of midi
<holstein> i would suggest asking in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> most folks use qtractor as a sequencer
<holstein> there are lots of synths and samplers.. but sampling gets into the hardware again
<holstein> assuming you want to use your own samples
<holstein> otherwise, the tracks are as good as the samples you use
<dutchie> right
<holstein> with JACK, and a nice interface, you can run out to hardware modules, or effects
<holstein> the only limitations with JACK and these open tools are your imagination, skill and cash flow
<dutchie> awesome, thanks a lot
<dutchie> if we were anywhere nearby i'd probably buy you a drink by now
<holstein> hehe.. well, check out my CD...
<holstein> http://holstein.bandcamp.com/
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-01
<astrodon> Why is there no 3.2.0-24  Complete lowlatency kernel?
<astrodon> Do the low latency kernels come out days or weeks after the generic?
<len-dt> astrodon, we are still working that out.
<astrodon> len-dt, working on the "process" to keep up with the generic ?
<astrodon> or this is just normal wait-time to release the lowlatency version and you are working on that?
<studio-user292> 1204 is looking great!
<MaynardWaters> do any of you guys have lenovo thinkpads? I have a dual boot between vista and ubuntu stdio on my T400.  the screen has gone out and the only indicator light that will turn green is the bluetooth.  I am able to plug it into an external monitor and everything works fine on there, but nothing shows up on the laptop screen, ever.  I am hoping i just need to reseed the screen wires or something like that, anyone have recommendati
<ailo> MaynardWaters: I don't know what would cause that (I've had a screen stop working, as well as a keyboard on some laptops - not Lenovo), but seems like if this is likely to happen to your model, there should be info about it on the web
<MaynardWaters> ailo: yea Ive done a fair amount of research, and was just looking to discuss possibilities with other people who might have similar moels/problems
<ailo> On my machines I think the problem has simply been that something got broken on the MB
<ailo> Or, the screen (but to check, I'd have to replace it)
<ailo> Maybe because of heat
<holstein> i have just plugged monitors in and used them as desktop rigs or whatever
<holstein> OR.. ripped the screens off and ran headless servers ;)
<MaynardWaters> holstein: ailo its a hunge disappointment, since I had basically just got ubuntu studio all set up and running nicely, yea i had already considered just turning it into a server
<holstein> MaynardWaters: plug a monitor into the the side and enjoy :)
<holstein> theres a recycler here where you can get monitors for $20.. unless you want a fre CRT :)
<holstein> free*
<MaynardWaters> yea, i have extra monitors around, its just so sad since I was turning this thinkg into an ideal portable  powerhouse  :(
<holstein> eh... get an LCD and its just a little less portable
<MrNaz_out> hi all... anyone around?
<MrNaz_out> im having trouble getting my dv cam to work in ubuntu, and i've been lead to believe this is THE community for firewire related questions
<holstein> MrNaz_out: i would try running "lspci"
<holstein> i would want to see that the kernel "sees" the device, and shows its plugged
<holstein> i would want to try a few different firewire chipsets ideally
<MrNaz_out> i'm running a laptop that has worked with the old firewire stack
<holstein> you could be troubleshooting the camera, and have an unsupported firewire chipset
<MrNaz_out> its a dell e4300 and i know that the firewire chipset works in the old firewire stack because ive been using this same laptop for a while now
<holstein> MrNaz_out: i would try a few different live CD's to see if it "just works"
<holstein> i would try something 10.04 based, something 12.04 based, and then maybe try a daily 12.10
<MrNaz_out> im also sure that the camera works, i've sampled from it using another dell laptop (different model) which can dvgrab from ti fine
<MrNaz_out> whats the procedure for getting a cam to work in the new firewire stack?
<holstein> MrNaz_out: should be like this...
<holstein> plug it in.. use it
<holstein> did the camera work in the old setup?
<MrNaz_out> yes
<MrNaz_out> and still does
<MrNaz_out> i have a laptop running the old setup and the cam works fine with it
<holstein> could be the kernel though.. you cant assume its something with the FW
<MrNaz_out> well
<MrNaz_out> ive tried with debian 6 and ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> right.. both having different, newer kernels, as well as FW software
<MrNaz_out> im about to install 10.04 on the laptop to see if that works just to rule out some other issue
<holstein> MrNaz_out: i would just try them live... save some time
<MrNaz_out> hm
<MrNaz_out> hmm... i didnt trust that to work btu if you sya so i'll trust you :)
<holstein> MrNaz_out: it literally wont hurt to try
<MrNaz_out> ok
<MrNaz_out> booting 10.04 live now... will report back in 3 minutes (or however long it takes to boot)
<holstein> best case, you save install time, and hassle.. worst case, you install from the live CD that didnt "work" for your tests
<holstein> MrNaz_out: i need to run
<MrNaz_out> thanks btw
<holstein> MrNaz_out: if no one is here, you should try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners maybe
<holstein> since thats not really ubuntu studio specific, try back here as well though :)
<userfriendly> hi guys. having a wee problem with the keyring on ubuntu studio 12.04
<userfriendly> when i do something like git clone, i get a warning:
<userfriendly> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-Bml89i/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<userfriendly> any ideas?
<holstein> looks like theres no such file or directory
<holstein> you could put it in place
<userfriendly> i also get it when i run
<userfriendly> lpstat -r
<holstein> could be an issue iwth git
<holstein> with*
<userfriendly> and lpstat?
<userfriendly> :D
<userfriendly> and svn?
<holstein> userfriendly: could be
<holstein> its plausible. is it not?
<holstein> anyways, i wont be able to give you an answeer
<userfriendly> seems strange that lots of software would have the same issue
<holstein> i will only give you troubleshooting advice that you can take or leave
<userfriendly> seems rather like it's a problem with the keyring itself
<userfriendly> ah well
<userfriendly> thought someone here might have come across it
<holstein> userfriendly: this is *not* ubuntustudio specific though, so feel free and try #ubuntu
<holstein> userfriendly: you are literally the first person to mention it
<holstein> userfriendly: have you looked in the forums?
<holstein> userfriendly: i would *not* search "ubuntustudio blah"
<userfriendly> i've googled, seems it occurs not only on LXDE
<userfriendly> yeah
<holstein> i would search xubuntu or ubutnu
<userfriendly> are you on ubuntu studio just now? if so, just to quickly check, run lpstat -r
<holstein> userfriendly: i have only 10.04 installed
<userfriendly> ah right :) never mind then
<holstein> yup
<userfriendly> cheers!
<holstein> userfriendly: try ubuntu
<holstein> #ubuntu
<holstein> its not studio specific
<userfriendly> roger
<holstein> OR better yet #xubuntu
<Unit193> Hey jussi, would you mind changing the topic to indicate 12.04 is out rather than 11.10?
* jussi changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel - http://ubuntustudio.org  | Please be patient, not everyone is watchin'. | Ubuntu Studio 12.04 Now released | This Channel is logged! | Support forum is provided by http://ubuntuforums.org | For general ubuntu help, try #ubuntu | Ubuntu Studio does not have a live cd. | General music making and studio chatter is allowed
<jussi> Unit193: ^^
<Unit193> Danke!
<holstein> jussi: THANKS!... you could drop the "we dont have a live CD" part too
<holstein> at your leisure, of course :)
<jussi> holstein: did it change?
<holstein> yup... our iso is live now
<jussi> ok!
* jussi changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel - http://ubuntustudio.org  | Please be patient, not everyone is watchin'. | Ubuntu Studio 12.04 Now released | This Channel is logged! | Support forum is provided by http://ubuntuforums.org | For general ubuntu help, try #ubuntu | General music making and studio chatter is allowed
<jussi> there we are
<holstein> jussi: :)
<jussi> wiat, one more thing...
* jussi changed the topic of #ubuntustudio to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Studio support channel - http://ubuntustudio.org  | Please be patient, not everyone is watchin'. | Ubuntu Studio 12.04 Now released | This Channel is logged! | Support forum is provided by http://ubuntuforums.org | For general xubuntu help, try #xubuntu | General music making and studio chatter is allowed
<holstein> yeah, i agree with that...
<jussi> given its now based on xubuntu, not ubuntu propper
<Unit193> Topicdiff. <3
<MaynardWaters> has anyone written, or know of good sources for creating a persistent usb flash drive with ubuntu studio on it?
<ailo> MaynardWaters: Try Debian or Ubuntu regular wikis
<ailo> MaynardWaters: Also, you might want to look for reference on how puredyne was created
<holstein> or, just install ubuntustudio onto a flash drive
<holstein> put grub there, right on the stick
<MaynardWaters> im currently working on my first ubuntu usb drive with persistent storage... I was going to install studio from the repo on to that
<holstein> i would just do a normal install
<holstein> you get all the perks and none of the hassle
<holstein> i dont see the point in live with persistent personally
<MaynardWaters> it was the method i found the most info on the web on, ill install directly if this doesnt work well.... thats kinda what I wanted to do from the beginning
<ailo> It might be interesting for security reasons, but if a normal install will work on any platform, I guess there's no benefit?
<holstein> there was some argument, a valid one... i forget what it was though
<holstein> didnt do anything for me... i believe it was security related
<MaynardWaters> well ill let you know what I find once i get it working
<holstein> i mean, it'll work.... i just prefer a normal install
<holstein> normal user, ext filesystem
<holstein> all the goodies
<holstein> last time i did persistent was 9.10.. then i actually felt a little silly when i just installed to the USB stick ;)
<MaynardWaters> will the direct install avoid this casper-rw stuff?
<MaynardWaters> i suspect it will
<holstein> it'll just install, and boot, and run, and work
<MaynardWaters> holstein: can I ask you do google around for a quick sec and offer me a method that looks sound that follows the way you would do it
<holstein> MaynardWaters: i would just install.. just use the installer to install to the USB stick
<MaynardWaters> ok
<holstein> MaynardWaters: it'll look just like normal... just with the USB stick as the destination for the intall and GRUB
<MaynardWaters> got ya
<holstein> i might use an alternate xubuntu iso, make sure grub either doesnt get installed, or goes where i want it to
<MaynardWaters> reason for using xubuntu?
<holstein> worst case, you end up with GRUB looking for that USB stick each time you boot, and you have to fix that
<holstein> MaynardWaters: xubuntu is closest to ubuntustudio with an alternate iso
<holstein> MaynardWaters: i would use that or something minimal
<holstein> like, a commandline only install from alternate
<MaynardWaters> k
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-02
<Orpheon> I've just installed ubuntu studio and everything around it now, and I'm having some trouble finding out how to do stuff
<Orpheon> does anyone here know LMMS?
<Orpheon> that's sort of what I'm trying to get
<Orpheon> I haven't found out yet how I can sequence midi notes on separate instruments and actually hook them up with something
<Orpheon> any help?
<ailo> Orpheon: Are you using qjackctl?
<ailo> I don't know lmms very well
<Orpheon> well, I've mostly used it now to start and stop JACK
<Orpheon> patchage seems better for connecting
<ailo> Orpheon: Well, there are two types of midi
<ailo> jack midi, and alsa midi
<ailo> Most applications support alsa midi
<Orpheon> ok
<Orpheon> is there a way to connect them?
<Orpheon> because Yoshimi apparently uses a different MIDI than everything else
<ailo> Yeah. Let me see about patchage (need to install it)
<Orpheon> here's a screenshot of it if it helps:
<Orpheon> http://snag.gy/bl7SV.jpg
<ailo> Orpheon: Alright. You have a midi keyboard there, right?
<Orpheon> yes
<Orpheon> I mostly want a sequencer though
<ailo> Just click the mouse on it and drag it to Yoshimi (or did you try that already)
<Orpheon> yes
<Orpheon> they don't connect
<ailo> I see. It's red
<ailo> Could be it's jack midi
<ailo> Let me see
<Orpheon> yes
<Orpheon> wait
<Orpheon> I tried linking system capture 2 to yoshimi
<Orpheon> that worked
<Orpheon> strangely
<Orpheon> and now, my keyboard triggers yoshimi
<ailo> Orpheon: Yeah. The red midi seems to be Jack midi
<ailo> Orpheon: I think you have things set up right. To confirm, open a new application. Something like Hexter
<Orpheon> a hexter window appears
<Orpheon> and a thing in the patchage screen
<ailo> Orpheon: You should see a new "midi_capture_2"
<Orpheon> I don't think I misconfigured anything
<Orpheon> I'm just wondering how I could set up a good environment
<Orpheon> where?
<ailo> Orpheon: Did you open Hexter
<ailo> hmm, actually no
<ailo> Well, I don't often dabble with this. It's kind of easier to understand what is jack midi and alsa midi using qjackctl
<ailo> Orpheon: If you go to Qjackctl -> Connect -> MIDI, you'll find all jack midi software there
<ailo> And in Qjackctl -> Connect -> Alsa, alsa midi
<ailo> There's a bridge you can use between alsa and jack midi called a2jmidi
<Orpheon> ok
<Orpheon> not finding it though
<ailo> Orpheon: In a terminal, type a2jmidid
<Orpheon> not install
<Orpheon> will install
<ailo> Ok
<Orpheon> a2jmidid is already the newest version
<Orpheon> wat
<Orpheon> oh
<Orpheon> I mistyped it before
<Orpheon> dum de dum
<ailo> After you start it, have a look in patchage
<ailo> More red stuff should appear
<ailo> It makes alsa midi in/outlets be exposed to jack midi
<Orpheon> yeah
<Orpheon> lots more red now
<ailo> It doesn't change alsa midi devices into jack midi. Only makes them connectable
<ailo> Jack midi is better peforming
<ailo> Anyway, good luck with the rest. I'm having breakfest now :)
<Orpheon> ok
<Orpheon> thank you
<Orpheon> have fun with breakfast :P
<mighty_aboba> ailo, hi
<mighty_aboba> what must I do with jack and my usb card for test?
<mighty_aboba> record or what?
<mighty_aboba> how must I test it?
<len-dt> mighty_aboba, test for what? To see if it works?
<len-dt> mighty_aboba, one of the things I would do right of is open the pulse mixer (pavucontrol) and turn off the internal audio IF.
<mighty_aboba> no no
<mighty_aboba> all working fine
<mighty_aboba> one sec
<mighty_aboba> He told me about testing my card for include (or not) it to the some list of recommended cards
<len-dt> Ah, great! we need that. Is it USB2 then?
<mighty_aboba> Yes, E-mu 0404 usb
<mighty_aboba> How could I test it?
<mighty_aboba> I not completely understand what I must to do :)
<len-dt> Jack should see all the inputs and outputs.
<len-dt> Actually I guess that would be ALSA but it is easier to see what alsa can see with jack
<len-dt> Can jack set it to 192k or at least 96K?
<len-dt> verify that alsa can get 24bit use... I'm not sure how to check this.
<len-dt> It looks like it shold have two inputs and two
<len-dt> oops
<len-dt> mighty_aboba, it looks like you should have two in puts and two outputs
<len-dt> but I think you may see 4 with the spdif showing up as the other two.
<mighty_aboba> yes, it shows all inputs and outputs
<mighty_aboba> and analog inputs and outputs work fine
<len-dt> Can you set the sample rate to 96k?
<mighty_aboba> I can't test the digital output and midi in/outs  because i don't use it and i not have the cables for this
<len-dt> That is ok, they show up in qjackctl's windows that is good.
<mighty_aboba> Now i will be trying to set 96k
<mighty_aboba> Yes it works fine, but my CPU is fully loaded, because my project files in 44k
<mighty_aboba> So many glitches
<mighty_aboba> but no xruns:)
<len-dt> That sounds pretty well supported then.
<mighty_aboba> by the way 512 samples
<mighty_aboba> 5.3 ms latency
<mighty_aboba> but my project is very hard
<mighty_aboba> :D
<len-dt> I will make sure ailo reads this when I see him around.
<mighty_aboba> 64 VST, one of them is vsti drums :D
 * len-dt means active
<len-dt> That sounds like some stuff I need to play with.
<mighty_aboba> it is all in reaper
<mighty_aboba> under wine
<mighty_aboba> with wineasio
<len-dt> We don't ship any of the VST stuff right now so I haven't tested or played with it.
<len-dt> I have installed some of it, but to be honest, I am not a keyboard player.
<len-dt> So midi stuff is not the easiest thing for me to do.
<mighty_aboba> My way is to do this in tab editors and export to midi
<mighty_aboba> It is about drums
<len-dt> I have a small(cheap) set of pads for that.
<mighty_aboba> :)
<len-dt> It has 8 pads and a pedal
<mighty_aboba> set of pads is real thing?
<mighty_aboba> I mean
<len-dt> Yamaha dd11
<mighty_aboba> Is it not virtual set
<mighty_aboba> ?
<mighty_aboba> Cool
<mighty_aboba> :)
<len-dt> The pads are all together not like a kit
<len-dt> The pads don't seem to line up well with standard midi kits so I have to play with things to make it work.
<len-dt> Better than nothing though.
<mighty_aboba> Anyway it is more interesting then input the digits to tab editor:)
<mighty_aboba> that*
<mighty_aboba> Oh, my English is not well, haha
<ailo> mighty_aboba: Nice. But, if you could just try turning latency down much more. To 32 or 64 samples, to see if you can get it to work. Probably the wineasio stuff will not be able to handle that, so try just using qjackctl and ardour
<mighty_aboba> what kind of operation must i to do?
<mighty_aboba> record or just playing
<mighty_aboba> I don't have a projects in ardour
<mighty_aboba>  and
<mighty_aboba>  Do "To 32 or 64 samples" means that I will not can to start jack? or I will not can to do something without xruns?
<ailo> mighty_aboba: You don't really need to do much. If you get xruns, you will notice pretty quickly
<ailo> I think just playing some file, and maybe adding a bit of FX is enough
<len-dt> May have to turn off the internal card in pavucontrol as well
<len-dt> I noticed with my setup that the PA-jack bridge seems to lock jack the min latency of the internal card.
<ailo> len-dt: That has absolutely no effect for me
<ailo> On any of my machines
<ailo> I can run my M-Audio at 16 frames/period
<ailo> I do think the PA bridge is likely to cause trouble though
<len-dt> I can go 32, but I don't know if my old machine would go lower...
<ailo> My point is that I don't need to turn off my internal to do that
<ailo> My internal can't even start at 16
<len-dt> The internal on my netbook min is 128...
<len-dt> It doesn't matter if PA is running or not.
<ailo> What I don't see is why PA would have any effect on jack settings for the audio device
<len-dt> Not PA, but the bridge.
<len-dt> The bridge has to be synced to jack to work and PA has to sync to that. I guess PA syncs all the cards it uses.
<ailo> len-dt: I can start M-Audio at 16 frames/period, with the jack bridge
<ailo> I get xruns, but it works
<ailo> Doesn't matter what I set PA to
<ailo> I can even set it to use my HDMI output, which I can't at all start using jack
<len-dt> I can only start my m-audio down to 32. But this system is 8 to 10 years old.
<len-dt> It could be a MB issue
<ailo> 32 is pretty good for older computers
<len-dt> Ya, I also have a2jmidid setup to start when jack does.
<len-dt> I don't know how that affects things. My midi port is an ensoniq game port
<mighty_aboba> Is the count of periods important?
<len-dt> Very much for live use such a guitar effects or live softsynth use
<mighty_aboba> Okey
<len-dt> Recording can use higher latency so long as you have hardware monitor.
<ailo> mighty_aboba: Or did you mean Periods/Buffer?
<mighty_aboba> yes
<mighty_aboba> Periods
<ailo> There's also Frames/Period
<len-dt> mighty_aboba, your box has direct monitoring. (good)
<ailo> If Frames/Period is 64, and Periods/Frames is 2, that is like 2x64
<mighty_aboba> I set ( in past, I dont't remember how it is write) 2 periods *32 samples
<ailo> Sorry, the second should be Periods/Buffer
<ailo> That's pretty good. With this usb device?
<mighty_aboba> Yes, It is with usb
<mighty_aboba> many xruns
<mighty_aboba> 2*64
<mighty_aboba> it is better with 2*64
<mighty_aboba> I have xruns
<mighty_aboba> but a lot of
<mighty_aboba> or not
<ailo> mighty_aboba: Some say having Periods/Buffer at 3 is best for USB
<ailo> If you can do 3 * 64, without xruns, I'd say it's very good
<mighty_aboba> not "a lot of"
<mighty_aboba> I meant "few"
<mighty_aboba> Haha, my English is worst :D
<ailo> Hardly anyone is English speaking here :)
<mighty_aboba> Okey, I set 3*64
<mighty_aboba> 1 xrun with ardour
<mighty_aboba> One wav with 10-band eq
<mighty_aboba> now
<mighty_aboba> 1 wav
<len-dt> mighty_aboba, xruns that happen when a jack application starts up don't count.
<mighty_aboba> 1 C* Cabinet fx
<mighty_aboba> no xruns
<mighty_aboba> one more xrun
<mighty_aboba> when i change fx
<mighty_aboba> or change parameter
<len-dt> is it the kind of change you would make while doing audio?
<mighty_aboba> is it enough?
<mighty_aboba> what means "doing audio"?
<len-dt> There is no enough... I think ailo is just trying to find limits.
<len-dt> Doing audio means the sound is in use. Recording or playback for example.
<mighty_aboba> yes
<mighty_aboba> playback
<len-dt> Ya, I was thinking changing an eq param fight be something one would do "on the fly" Still recording would be done at a higher latency anyway.
<ailo> mighty_aboba: Amount of audio files do not cause much trouble. High amount of heavy fx can do that, but if you have a stable setting, you should not get xruns easily
<ailo> I mean, if you keep quite a low setting, and have no xruns, you should be able to push it and still have no xruns
<ailo> When you do get a few xruns, it is most likely cause by something else than audio
<ailo> Like when you move the mouse
<ailo> This is, IF you have a low latency setting
<ailo> And that just means, your system is not able to run at such a low latency setting
<ailo> Some applications need higher latency setting than others too. This is my experience
<mighty_aboba> 22:26:43.357 XRUN callback (1).
<mighty_aboba> 22:27:37.001 XRUN callback (2).
<mighty_aboba> 22:32:48.254 XRUN callback (3).
<mighty_aboba> for this time
<mighty_aboba> During this time
<mighty_aboba> My settings are 2*512 usually
<ailo> mighty_aboba: It's not bad. Even 128 is quite usable for live use
<mighty_aboba> Live... is it like somebody play with midi-keyboard?
<mighty_aboba> Simple
<mighty_aboba> I just make mixing
<mighty_aboba> and record guitar
<mighty_aboba> or bass
<ailo> mighty_aboba: Yeah. If you play a soft synth, or samples with a midi keyboard you need low latency
<mighty_aboba> aahhh
<ailo> mighty_aboba: Also, if you use virtual amps, like rakarrack, or guitarix
<mighty_aboba> By the way
<mighty_aboba> I used rakarrack with 128*2
<mighty_aboba> All was fine
<ailo> mighty_aboba: Personally, I find 128 to be a bit too high. But this depends on the computer too
<ailo> For me, it's just at the limit
#ubuntustudio 2012-06-03
<studio-user767> greetings everybody
<studio> hey I need some help starting jack on 12.04 ubuntu studio..
<studio> I just came over from arch linux and I'm a little disappointed with no out-of-box jack support
<damo22> anyone want to see the stereo keyboard amp cabinet i built?
<forage> what does ubuntu studio offer by default for capturing video (firewire)?
<forage> i.e. what software is included?
<mighty_aboba> I created the keyboard shortcut for jackdbus killing:D
<mighty_aboba> "elegant" decision :D
<mlpug> howabout a cronjob that finds out the pid and kills it if jackdbus exists
<mighty_aboba> no, i need it only when i press to the exit button and jackdbus is not killing
<ravengeek> evening all
<ravengeek> :)
<mighty_aboba> Maybe anybody know how can I set keyboard shortcuts for qjackctl?
<mighty_aboba> Example: shortcut for the start button pressing
<mighty_aboba> or stop
<mighty_aboba> or profile change
<len-dt> mighty_aboba, qjackctl doesn't seem to support kb shortcuts. But if you think about it, it doesn't make sense. In order for a keyboard shortcut to work that window has to be active
<len-dt> You could set up a DE keyboard short cut to start/stop jackdbus with jack_control
<len-dt> The only problem I have had with that is that qjackctl sometimes doesn't show connection information. Also, anything you have qjackctl configured to do on startup/stop would have to be added manually.
<mighty_aboba> I want it to do because when i'm using qjackctl and having "on stop error" (the start button is blocked) I can start it again only by the context menu(right click on qjackctl in sys tray) ->start
<holstein> mighty_aboba: i would consider midi control
<mighty_aboba> It would be easy if qjackctl had the keyboard shortcuts for starting, stoping and etc.
<holstein> mighty_aboba: its all open... you can likely add that support, or request it from paul davis and/or the JACK team
<len-dt> So clicking on qjackctl before the KB shortcut would be ok then.
<holstein> i would just go with midi control, as im sure thats the workflow expected
<holstein> OR, maybe one of those xautomate GUI's
<knoppix> Hi all :) I'm trying to learn shell command, I can't understand, why if I enter "cat list | grep "http*$"",  what is mean to "show all strokes with 'http' word, any number of symbols until end of stroke from a file 'list' ", it does nothing? What do I do wrong? Btw: sorry, if I will some slow to answer -- I some bad in english :(
<knoppix> * -- is any number of any symbols: $ -- is end-of-line. All right, so where is the error o.O
<knoppix> Btw: without "$" symbol everything works fine.
<knoppix> Something wrong with dollar... May be bash tends to euro? :D
<knoppix> No body knows? :(
<knoppix> I have an idea. May be it's because "grep" works with strokes, so "*" symbol means any number of symbol in one line. Including end-of-line sign. And "*" symbol in command gets just empty line, without end-of-line sign. It seems to be true..
<knoppix> Is there a way to force symbol "*" include all symbols till some pattern?
<knoppix> No body knows?
<knoppix> Sorry, there was an slip " And "$" symbol in command gets just empty line, without end-of-line sign.". I'm occasionally write there "*"
<knoppix> So anybody knows?
<holstein> knoppix: hello
<knoppix> Hello :)
<holstein> this is the support channel for ubuntustudio... im not saying no one here will be able to help with "shell commands", but you might have more luck in the server support channel
<holstein> or, main #ubuntu
<holstein> you can review the man pages for each command
<holstein> try using pastebin
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> and paste the *exact* input and output you are experiencing, assuming there are no credentials or sensitive data in that information
<knoppix> <holstein> Thanks, anyway :) I'll try #ubuntu
<holstein> knoppix: you'll need to do that in #ubuntu as well
<holstein> knoppix: you'll need to use pastebin
<astraljava> knoppix: What you need is .*
<holstein> knoppix: also, consider stating your intended purpose.. maybe someone can suggest an easier way to get the job doen
<astraljava> `cat list | grep http.*
<holstein> done*
<astraljava> err... closing ` too, if you just copy that directly.
<knoppix> <astraljava> very thanks, it helped!
<astraljava> No problem. Glad to be of assistance.
<astraljava> knoppix: The '*' is just an indicator of one to infinity, the '.' just means whatever character.
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-27
<Qbrt> hey, i'm a newbie with ubuntu studio? where can I find an "ubuntu studio for dummies pdf" or something like that?
<Spinach> standart russian locale is bad - This is my opinion
<Spinach> very bad
<nixnine> hey guys, got a serious probl.  all my disk/partions have become read only!!!  How do I fix that?
<cub> Not by logging off IRC, that's for sure. ;)
<vectorman> hello dudes, please, can somebody tell me what is the main difference between ubuntu and ubuntustudio?
<cub> the list could be long, but IMHO the main differences are that Ubuntu Studio use a low-latency kernel by default and several of audio, graphic, video, etc applications are installed
<cub> also if you do a default installation of Ubuntu, it use Unity as desktop environment. While the default Ubuntu Studio installation use Xfce.
<cub> but the look and feel you can change afterwards on both, so ...
<holstein> ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu.. with the above customizations made and provided for you as an iso
<vectorman> thank you
<vectorman> maybe xfce consumes less system resources than unity
<holstein> vectorman: xfce wont make your computer any faster.. the hardware is what the hardware is.. but it should consume less resources
<vectorman> thank you
<Davis123> hello everyone
<Davis123> im having an issue with the lowlatencey kernel and my broadcom wireless card
<holstein> Davis123: should have the same suppot.. i would use/test the normal kernel and test to confirm
<holstein> Davis123: there is no reason why you cant "dual boot" kernels, if necessary
<Davis123> i used xubuntu 12.1 before upgrading to ubuntu studio 13.04
<Davis123> everything seemed to be fine
<holstein> cool
<holstein> !1210
<holstein> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<holstein> Davis123: you can wait here for another volunteer.. i suggest installing the generic kernel and see if the broadcam hardware works better
<holstein> if you have not done so, then you are asuming this is an issue with the specific kernel.. i propose (as a broadcom/linux user) that it is more likely a kernel regressions that would be upstream, and in both the kernels
<holstein> Davis123: have you tried with a generic kernel?
<Davis123> i sorted it out with a generic kernel then i upgraded to 13.04
<Davis123> now it isnt working
<holstein> Davis123: you should have to reinstall the module
<holstein> !broadcom | Davis123
<ubottu> Davis123: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Davis123> i have installed the broadcom driver but now the modprobe.conf file has a prob
<holstein> Davis123: the upgrade would have broken that
<holstein> could have*
<holstein> Davis123: i would refer to the wiki page, and try the appropriate package
<holstein> run "lspci -vv" in a terminal and read about the wifi hardware
<Davis123> i just installed the broadcom proprietary driver
<Davis123> my modprobe wl is failing which means i have a misconfiguration of modprobe ?
<antivapor> Hi, any of you ever tried adding startup applications? I was about to create a autostart folder in my .config but wanted to ask if there was a better way than this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/178567/how-to-add-a-program-as-startup-application-from-terminal
<fkm_> hali
<fkm_> Vanak itt magyarok?
<holstein> antivapor: you can use the GUI in xfce
<holstein> http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.com/2011/12/add-application-to-xfcexubuntu-session.html antivapor
<holstein> !hu | fkm_
<ubottu> fkm_: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<przemek> im sick
<zequence> getbetter
<zequence> or: getbetter --help
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-28
<noobest> Hello.
<noobest> Hello, anybody can help me installing ubuntu studio?
<noobest> Ok...
<west> hi
<west> im useing ubuntu studio 13.o4 and swap is not turning on at all. I think that might be affecting playback of mp4 files just under 2gb transfered from my android. Help.
<zequence> west: Ubuntu Studio has reduced swappiness, but it's not turned off. Using swap makes the system very slow, which is why it should only need to be used when there's no more space in RAM
<west> vlc only plays for a second before freezing video but not audio. cpu and mem are maxed out at this point.
<zequence> memory is maxed out? How much RAM do you have?
<west> 874 mb
<zequence> west: That's a bare minimum to use for Ubuntu Studio. Not strange that you are having problems
<zequence> west: What kind of video file is it?
<zequence> And what sort of CPU is it? P4?
<west> xzine play the video but the audio cuts off after a couple of seconds
<west> AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology ML-34
<west> dose that help?
<zequence> west: If I were you, I would try a really basic desktop environment. One of my personal favorites is awesome. Once you learn some shortcuts, it's really useful. And doesn't require much memory
<west> it's a presario v5000 compaq. i'm pretty sure it's dual core.
<zequence> west: in a termina: lscpu
<zequence> "CPU(s)" will tell you how many cores
<zequence> From what I can see, it's a single core processor
<west> cpu(s)       1
<zequence> Yeah
<west> your rights not dual core.
<west> im looking to install this awesome.
<west> sounds cool.
<cub> I'd like to create my own wallpaper for Ubuntu Studio and wonder if the logo is available somewhere official?
<zequence> cub: We have some of the artwork in a bzr branch. let me find it
<zequence> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-art/ubuntustudio-resources/art
<zequence> cub: To get it, make sure bzr is installed
<zequence> Then, do: bzr branch lp:~ubuntustudio-art/ubuntustudio-resources/art
<cub> excellent, thanks
<zequence> the folder will be called "art"
<millerthegorilla> what is mode+i?
<millerthegorilla> mode+i
<millerthegorilla> hey, I've been having problems with pulseaudio since upgrade from 12.10 to raring (I can't remember if I used upgrade or installed from disc).  I notice that the pulseaudio daemon is being started in init as a systemwide instance and no users have been added to the pulse group or the pulseaccess group which I read can be a security risk.  Can you let me know if this is ok?
<millerthegorilla> hey, I've been having problems with pulseaudio since upgrade from 12.10 to raring (I can't remember if I used upgrade or installed from disc).  I notice that the pulseaudio daemon is being started in init as a systemwide instance and no users have been added to the pulse group or the pulseaccess group which I read can be a security risk.  Can you let me know if this is ok?
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-29
<alchemy> hi?
<alchemy> anyone there?
<Guest9780> hi?
<Guest9780> anyone there?
<Guest9780> no?
<Guest9780> kk
<qpucka> can anyone help me troubleshoot pulseaudio over network on ubuntu 12.04? i set up with paprefs but nothing happens. not sure where to start.
<zequence> qpucka: I'd suggest you to try #pulseaudio. Haven't seen anyone do anything over network here
<qpucka> zequence: thank you. will try there.
<zequence> qpucka: There's also #opensourcemusicians, which is a great channel for all sorts of audio related things
<qpucka> zequence: thank you again. i did not know about that one. will try there too.
<Guest80747> Hello I wanted to know if I could get some help with a wireless adapter for my new install of ubuntu studio
<Guest80747> I don't see the light turning blue as it normally does in windows.
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-30
<cub> So, against common sense I wanted to use xfce 4.10 on my Ubuntu Studio 12.04. Though following the xubuntu instruction from their google+ page. The upgrade went fine into terminal but when running the Synaptic Package Manager to manually upgrade two packages it prompted that ubuntustudio-desktop would be removed. I suppose a lot of good stuff will be removed with it?
<DarkEra> yep, possibly. I tried it myself once for fun and it became a little mess.
<cub> I figured since the -desktop includes a lot of packages
<cub> or maybe not? Just found this on askubuntu: Because ubuntustudio-desktop is a meta package. It's job is to allow you to install all relevant packages at the same time. Removing it does not remove the packages it depends on, because they do not depend on it.
<DarkEra> still, upgrading to 4.10 doesn't work that smooth
<DarkEra> it's better to install 13.04 instead
<DarkEra> but that's my experience and thought
<cub> I did that, but it didn't work that well on my laptop so I downgraded. But I have used xfce 4.10 and was fond of some of the improvements there
<fortinuex> Hello, I have a problem with Studio =[
<fortinuex> Anyone can help me with why after install my desktop is cut in half and showing like the left side is on the right like my normally menu is in the center
<fortinuex> does no one here help with problems?
<fortinuex> would someone explain to me why i cannot run anything and install as a superuser?????
<fortinuex> You guys are no help and probably the buggiest crap distro with supposed irc good day holy shit
<studio-user547> has anyone had any video card issues installing 13.04? (card is nvidia)
<nixnine> hey guys, how do I kill a program if it's not listed as being one of the running processes?
<zequence> nixnine: Sure it's not listed? What program is it?
<nixnine> I am trying to restart thunderbird but it says it is running and to close it.
<zequence> first, see if you can find the process: ps -eo comm | grep thunderbird
<zequence> Or, to see all processes, do: ps -eo comm
<zequence> or maybe it's mozilla something?
<zequence> If you can find the process, the name of it. Then, you can kill it with: killall <processname>
<nixnine> I see the list let me check.
<zequence> and if that doesn't work: killall -9 <processname>
<nixnine> well, not there
<nixnine> tried killall said no process found
<nixnine> Well, that's odd
#ubuntustudio 2013-05-31
<inahd> hey all, jack seems to be failing to start for me. i think its a problem with pulseaudio  that gets fixed when i restart the computer
<inahd> is there a way to  just restart pulseaudio or something
<zequence> inahd: Could you post the error message you get to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zequence> inahd: And, which release are you on
<zequence> ?
<studio-user309> hello ,have midi roland piano but seems to be unable to use with linux
<DesperateFranz> Hi all
<cfhowlett> DesperateFranz, greetings
<DesperateFranz> I have a big problem with a pc
<cfhowlett> !details|DesperateFranz,
<ubottu> DesperateFranz,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DesperateFranz> Yesterday I was changing OS to Fedora 18->Ubuntu Studio 13.04 in al dua boot (windows7, Fedora 18), I selected "replace Fedora 18" but the installation has overwrited also the Win partitions. How can I get my Win files back? It's possible (files were in a ntfs, now in a ext)
<DesperateFranz> *?
<DesperateFranz> thanks fo all your support
<bartje> hi all, does anyone know what's wrong with gninjam? I only get digital noise when I receive audio, transmitting seems to work fine
<cfhowlett> DesperateFranz, reinstall windows.
<DesperateFranz> Have I lost all my files?
<DesperateFranz> photos, songs & co.?
<cfhowlett> DesperateFranz, overwrote as in formatted the windows partition?  I'd say yes.  Recovery is beyond my capability but you could try with some of the forensic tools
<cfhowlett> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<cfhowlett> DesperateFranz, ignore that factoid
<cfhowlett> DesperateFranz, do a search for Linux file recovery ... several options exist
<DesperateFranz> Ok I'll try, pray for me guys :(
<cfhowlett> DesperateFranz, good luck
<DesperateFranz> windows recovery doesn't work, thanks cfowlett
<DesperateFranz> I have to go now. Again...thanks for your support
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-01
<ubuntu_newbie> hi all
<ubuntu_newbie> can anyone help with persistence and usb stick use?
<inahd> a little girl was messing with my computer, now hydrogen isn't outputting any sound...
<inahd> hydrogens mixer shows activity, but mudita24 does not...
<inahd> darn, qsynth won't make sound either...
<inahd> i wonder what could have changed to make the sound go out?
<inahd> is there a hotkey combination that could have caused jack to be broken?
<inahd> hmmm, anyone know about some other drumkits for hydrogen? preferably an easy to download collection?
<inahd> oh look, i found them..
<OvenWerks> inahd: Did you figure things out?
<inahd> OvenWerks: yeah... constantly and yet somehow always still confused..
<OvenWerks> inahd: It does take a while to get used to things. There is the difference between simple and limited and complex with more abilities.
<OvenWerks> It is easier to understand if you have ever worked with anlogue equipment. I worked in Broadcast many years ago.... we had a room that was all racks
<inahd> one thing i can't seem to do is get seq24 working with jack
<OvenWerks> Ouch, That is harder for me to help. I am not a keyboard player and most of my recording has been analogue inputs
<inahd> hehe thats cool
<inahd> it used to work for me, once upon a time...
<OvenWerks> Ah, we don't even ship it, that is probaly why I haven't played with it. I have at least looked at qtracktor
<OvenWerks> So it doesn't start for you?
<OvenWerks> Or you can't set it up?
<OvenWerks> seq24 does no audio of its own I see...
<OvenWerks> Its midi ports don't show up in the jack graph
<OvenWerks> May have to use the midi through port... I'm trying things here.
<inahd> my bad
<inahd> yeah i used to use the command line option --manual_alsa_ports and it would show up in jack
<OvenWerks> Tried that and it didn't work here
<OvenWerks> It seems all the connections have to be made within the program.
<OvenWerks> I can't even draw notes on here. I guess I have to use a keyboard?
<inahd> yeah probably
<inahd> there are options for connecting to jack, sadly none of them seem to do it
<inahd> i have to go pick some sour cherries, i will be back ;)
<OvenWerks> Bye now.
<Hapax33> hi world
<Hapax33> greetings from Sicily, someone speaks Italian?
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<OvenWerks> hi
<ubuntu-studio> wazza?
<OvenWerks> short conversation :)
<inahd> hey all, anyone having luck with seq24 by chance?
<ZooRocket> hello all... I am having the strangest issue with Ubuntu Studio. I did a clean install of 13.04 and after I reboot my computer, none of my settings and preferences save. Plus the themes no longer work either. Any ideas?
#ubuntustudio 2013-06-02
<javier_XXX> LO
<javier_XXX> HELLO
<joenutfet> I am trying to install ubuntu studio to my machine, I clicked 'install ubuntu' and now I have a screen saying 'ubuntu studio linux for creative humans'
<joenutfet> how long should i wait for the loading?
<cfhowlett> joenutfet, no feedback or change for how long?
<joenutfet> its been loading for like 10 minutes now
<cfhowlett> joenutfet, too long.  did you md5sum your iso and how are you booting: usb/cdrom?
<joenutfet> sorry?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|joenutfet,
<ubottu> joenutfet,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cfhowlett> check your ISO to ensure it's a good download
<cfhowlett> they DO get scrambled especially on direct download ... use torrents whenever possible
<joenutfet> thanks, i will do
<ubuntu-studio> hello
<davidjmemmett> Hi, I'm having some ALSA underrun issues, and I'm wondering if anyone's around to help
<davidjmemmett> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1186621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1186621 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[GA-MA770T-UD3, Realtek ALC888, Green Line Out, Rear] Underruns, dropouts or crackling sound" [Undecided,New]
<davidjmemmett> (the issue I raised)
<ryanpcmcquen> I'd like to help with Ubuntu Studio
<ryanpcmcquen> if there's room ;-)
<Unit193> ryanpcmcquen: Nice!  What'd you like to help with?
<ryanpcmcquen> what needs help?
<Unit193> (There is also a #ubuntustudio-devel you may want to join.)
<Unit193> They know much more than I.
<ryanpcmcquen> yeah
<ryanpcmcquen> i'll hop in there
<Unit193> This being the weekend, responses will be slow, but Ubuntu Sudio can use help in several different areas, testing and such.
<ryanpcmcquen> thanks
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-26
<vj23x_> hello from paraguay!
<Hari_> Hi, very new to this..tried to install ubuntustudio14.04 on a new 100 Gb partition, used wubi to reboot, when I got the choice of loading 8.1 or Ubuntustudio, I chose the latter but there is an error message that says that a file is missing. When ubuntu was intalled on the 100 gb partition, it was checking if all the files are there or not. Also, the error had something to do with the MBR- something that is a bit scary to me. So
<Hari_> appreciated..
<yuriy-pc> yu r1elis
<yuriy-pc> yur1elis
<Unit193> yuriy-pc: Yes?
<zequence> Unit193: Looked like a passwd to me :P
<Unit193> Heh, never know.
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-27
<jumpysnake> ciao a tutti,qualcuno parla italiano?
<Guest36362> I can't seem to get freetuxtc to work on my computer.  Why?  How to get it to work?  (Each channel says that it doesn't work)
<Guest36362> freetuxtv*
<Guest36362> neither radio nor tv works
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-28
<studio-user713> dingding...newbinhere, just checkin..
<dyn4mo> hello\
<t001> I am unable to install ubuntu studio 14.04 out of the live DVD
<holstein> t001: how are you able to install it, then?
<t001> The previous version installed ok
<holstein> t001: 13.10 installed?
<t001> I upgraded
<holstein> t001: so, you installed 13.10, and cant upgrade?
<t001> that was the only way to get it on another machine
<holstein> t001: well, thats an assumption
<holstein> t001: but, im glad you got it sorted out
<t001> I can upgrade but I can no do a fresh install with 14.04 DVD
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<t001> First of all how can i test the integrity of my iso image?
<holstein> you can also use the verification step in the installer
<t001> thank you I will check that
<holstein> t001: the 2 above methods can help verify both the downloaded image, and the actual media you create
<t001> Thank you holstein I will make sure my image and media are ok before I ask any further
<Ant7202> Hi I can not do a fresh install of ubuntu studio 14.04. I only get to the install ubuntu on hard drive page and then garbage graphics
<Ant7202> My DVD media is Ok I already checked the iso and the burned media
<Ant7202> Not even try ubuntu without installing works for me
<Ant7202> The dvd from previous version works fine.
<Ant7202> Same problem with a GeForce 6200 TurboCache and other machine with Geforce 7200
<Ant7202> Any help or orientation on what to do next or research for is appreciated
<Ant7202> It seems every one is busy right now, I'll try tomorrow.
<t001> Hi anyone knows if it is possible to get multiple outputs with using mixxx with qjackctl and a sblive soundcard?
<marios_> ΨΩ  ΩΔ ΔΦ ΔΦ
<harlam> #ardour
<leo100bis> h
<leo100bis> help me
<leo100bis> please
<leo100bis> i can help
<leo100bis> i dont know thats ?
<leo100bis> ho fuck you tell me !
<lehthanis> evening everyone!  I'm having a problem with VLC...whenever I try to convert/save or stream to a compressed stream from my capture device
<lehthanis> If I set Sout Stream->Transcode settings and just hit record, I can capture the open capture device, but the bitrate doesn't seem to want to go low enough to make the file size manageable...(8 gb for a 40 minute low def vid)
<lehthanis> but if I go to Media->Stream->Capture Device and set up a stream to H.264+MP3, it just crashes.
<lehthanis> And thats the method I feel will get me a better filesize.  Because on my windows machine I can convert/save the 8gb file using those settings and get a filesize of about 200Mb.
<lehthanis> but if I try to do that on this UbuntuStudio machine, it crashes just like the Stream option does...
<lehthanis> Anyone have any ideas?
<lehthanis> oh here's some info:  vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in x264_encoder_delayed_frames()
<lehthanis> By the way, I'm on 12.04
<lehthanis> 12.04.2 to be precise
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-29
<lehthanis> gotta run...if anyone is reading this and still wants to help I'm now at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226753&p=13035787#post13035787
<alnassafi> hi all
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-30
<studio> hey guys, why would my file system suddenly go read-only?  I am running 14.04.  This seems to happen to me with all versions, having done the same in 12.10 and 13.10 also.
<studio> I like studio and would rather stay with it.  Any clues as to what causes this and/or how to prevent it?
<holstein> studio: user error?
<holstein> studio: also, your hard drive could be failing..
<studio> How can I check my hard drive?
<holstein> studio: i use tools such as gsmartcontrol on a live CD
<holstein> some bios's will have checks
<studio> ok
<element> hi
<reha> i need help on ardour for monitoring what i play
<reha> and i said hello first of course
#ubuntustudio 2014-05-31
<thom_> hello can somebod
<thom_> y
<thom_> help me pls
<thom_> im having a pssword problem in the terminal
<Unit193> What seems to be the problem?
<thom_> only there my password doesn work any more
<thom_> i have made some new accounts and may have changed settings
<thom_> but i always are very carefull with settings
<Unit193> What command are you trying to use, and what's the exact result?
<thom_> sudo ill copy
<thom_> thom@T-pc:~$ sudo su
<thom_> [sudo] password for thom:
<thom_> and than 3 x
<Unit193> Well, for one, sudo -i  is a better option here, and another, what groups are you in?
<thom_> i am the administrator with 2 accounts and one with userpriv
<thom_> but am a little bit new to linux
<thom_> so dont have so much an idea about the groups yet
<Unit193> OK, the command 'groups'
<thom_> im dutch btw so maybe im talking english unneccery
<thom_> but both is fine enough :P
<thom_> fine with me i meant
<ramkam2014> Hi there
<ramkam2014> What's the best high def / low light webcam i can use with ubuntu 12.04 ? I'm looking for control via command line, on exposure (like real exposure not just softwaref ix) and focus (either set area to focus on either set it manually)
<Shadowhunter_> hi
<Shadowhunter_> i have a  question
<Shadowhunter_> i run ubuntu 14.04 on my laptop
<Shadowhunter_> and i wnat to run ubuntu studio
<Shadowhunter_> do i download the torrent from website?
<Shadowhunter_> or i use ubuntu software center to download it?
<Shadowhunter_> cause i uses the second way
<Shadowhunter_> and when i try to open ubuntu stuio menu nothing happens
<Shadowhunter_> someone help?
<Shadowhunter_> *ubuntu 14.04 LTS
#ubuntustudio 2014-06-01
<monfuentes> hola!
<monfuentes> alguien habla espanol?
<cfhowlett> !es|monfuentes
<ubottu> monfuentes: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<koki26> hola
<letstrythis> what does it mean when a symonitorix says my "nice" is 97%??
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-25
<fotografisto> what is the ubuntu studio theme called?
<fotografisto> I am using ubuntu mate 15.04
<fotografisto> I installed ubuntustudio-look
<fotografisto> but I am not sure what the defualt theme is in the list
<holstein> fotografisto: it should be for xfce.. might not "apply" to mate
<fotografisto> holstein can you check in your appearances what they main theme is called?
<holstein> i dont have stock ubuntustudio 15.04 installed anywhere here
<holstein> its ubuntustudio, though. but, its not for mate.. its for xfce
<holstein> not sure what ubuntustudio named parts of the theme will show in mate
<holstein> i am on stock ubuntu mate 15.04 atm..
<holstein> fotografisto: what are you trying to do?
<holstein> if you want the ubuntstuduio desktop, theres a meta for that
<fotografisto> nah I don't want the whole desktop just parts of it
<holstein> fotografisto: this is what gets added..
<holstein> The following extra packages will be installed: elementary-icon-theme gnome-icon-theme-full greybird-gtk-theme murrine-themes numix-gtk-theme plymouth-theme-ubuntustudio shimmer-themes ubuntustudio-sounds ubuntustudio-wallpapers
<holstein> you'll just have to see what of that works with mate
<holstein> fotografisto: you literally cant have any of xfce in mate
<holstein> i mean, you can.. but, you'd have to run the panel, and other parts.. and thats not what you are trying to do.. but, there are the names ^
<fotografisto> holstein how do you manage color profiles in mate?
<holstein> fotografisto: i havent needed to.. what are you trying to manage?
<holstein> profiles for a monitor?
<fotografisto> yea color profiles
<fotografisto> so your prints come out same as on the screen
<holstein> im sure thats an ongoing tweak, that depends on many factors
<holstein> i have seen those settings in some specific proprietary driver configs..
<fotografisto> which ones?
<holstein> there are several tools for it, all of which are in the repos, and available
<fotografisto> says my machine isn't using any proprietary drivers
<fotografisto> I installed gnome color management but I am not able to open it
<holstein> fotografisto: why? how are you trying to open it? whats the error messages? you also are using mate, not gnome..
<holstein> anyways, theres not a "magic button" for that
<fotografisto> it doesn't show up in control panel
<holstein> fotografisto: are you having issues with prints looking different than your screen?
<fotografisto> what software should I use for mate for color management?
<fotografisto> no I haven't printed anything out yet
<holstein> fotografisto: how about you wait til you have a problem with that, then..
<holstein> anyways, there are many tools in the repos. you can load them up and see if they meet your needs..
<holstein> a tool for the gnome panel wont automatically show up in the mate panel, likely
<fotografisto> cryptkeeper is for gnome and it works in mate holstein
<holstein> sure
<holstein> fotografisto: they are both gtk, and lots of things *should* work fine
<fotografisto> do you use it too?
<holstein> fotografisto: what did you install? and how?
<holstein> fotografisto: i have stock ubuntu mate running here,i will install it, and tell you how i use it
<fotografisto> I installed gnome color management
<holstein> though, i suggest you actually wait til you have an issue that requires the tool
<fotografisto> oh wait I forgot
<fotografisto> gimp has builtin profile management
<fotografisto> photoprint and gimp has builtin color management
<fotografisto> I forgot about that
<holstein> and, you dont know that you need it
<holstein> anyways, gcm-viewer opens and runs here
<holstein> i launch from the command line.. gcm-picker ..etc
<holstein> fotografisto: gcm = gnome color picker, which i run from the ubuntu mate desktop, BTW
<mark__> markwick
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-26
<Patero-ng> anyone here can help me identify a song?
<ornj> Any way to turn of CDDB lookup in Audacious?
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-27
<holstein> ornj: hmmm. i dont recall it having it.. whats it doing?
<ornj> well... whatever service it uses to look up track titles
<holstein> well, its all open, so, the answer is always yes, but, i havent noticed it looking up anything for me
<ornj> 'cause it certainly ain't gettin' em from me!
<holstein> ornj: could be getting information from the track it self
<holstein> ornj: disable network connection, put in new cd..
<ornj> heh
<ornj> Really? So I have to shut off my Internets?
<holstein> ?
<ornj> Of course, as soon as I turn it back on...
<holstein> ornj: no.. im saying, *test* this, by doing that.. disable the network, put in a CD that you havent used yet
<ornj> In fact, it says "retrieving" or something while it is pulling the new names
<holstein> then, if the info comes up, its baked in the track. if it doenst, then, reconnect and see if it get the information
<ornj> I know what you're saying. It gets them off the 'Net.
<holstein> ornj: sure.. its just that, is it off the net?
<holstein> lets see.. its probably the ccdb plugin.. it comes in with the pacakge
<holstein> let me just open it and see how to disable..
<ornj> tries to use cddb://
<ornj> "Error consulting CDDB server: Unknown host name"
<ornj> Thank you
<holstein> i would look under "plugins" in the menu
<holstein> personally, i would just diable them all, since you are trying to get it to do less
<holstein> you'll then be able to see that its not reaching cddb, and add back what you need, if anything
<ornj> Well, plugins also do things like play everything
<holstein> ornj: sure. so, you can test.. and put back what you need
<ornj> And I also appear to have broken all my existing playlists, which kind of sucks
<holstein> ornj: i dont have a CD player here, handy.. nor a CD to test for you
<ornj> What a giant pain in the balls
<ornj> So, in short, "I don't know [if there is one]."
<ornj> Well, thanks anyway
<holstein> ?
<holstein> ornj: are you saying, that im trying to say, i dont know that there is a "Fix"?
<holstein> anyways, i dont think you'll have any issue isolating what the plugins do..
<holstein> if i had a CD here, and an optical drive, handy, id just do it real quick, and let you know which one is it
<ornj> UGH
<ornj> Found it
<ornj> After disabling EVERYTHING
<holstein> yup. thats what i would have had to do.. just disable them, and see what is waht
<holstein> what*
<ornj> Yeah, well
<ornj> no
<holstein> and, now you know
<ornj> because you disable the Audio CD plugin, you can't play CDs
<holstein> right. so, you add that one back..
<ornj> you enable it, you have your 'Net connected, it retrieves titles
<ornj> No Audio CD plugin - no sound. Audio CD plugin - sound+titles.
<holstein> sure.. so, grab/extract the audio, leave disabled.. ask the developers.. use another player like vlc.. etc
<holstein> maybe there is an audio cd playback only version.. anyways.. you can always just disable the network, and play the cd
<ornj> What you have to do is go into the Preferences FOR THAT SPECIFIC plugin
<holstein> whats the issue with cddb access?
<ornj> and uncheck "Use CDDB."
<holstein> right.. sounds like thats what you need.. enjoy, then
<ornj> :)
<ornj> Danke
<ornj> Because I see no reason to share my listening habits and I usually have to go in to fix spelling/capitalization/stupid genre classification/etc. issues anyway.
<holstein> no one will make you use it.. i think you are assuming they take anything from you.. but, disable what you like
<ornj> No, no one "makes" me use it, but it's clearly a giant, obfuscated pain to disable.
<ornj> You're telling me freedb.org keeps *no* logs of who queries the server for what?
<ornj> OK, wait
<ornj> after all this is Audacious not even what I want to rip to FLAC/Vorbis?
<holstein> no. im not saying that.. im saying, you may be assuming they are.. and that you also are free to not use the service
<holstein> i use soundconverter.. i'll rip to lossless something.. and convert to what i need
<holstein> !info soundconverter
<ubottu> soundconverter (source: soundconverter): GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.5-1 (vivid), package size 102 kB, installed size 1097 kB
<ornj> Wait, you rip to a lossless format, then convert from that?
<holstein> correct.. something that matches the quality of the source
<holstein> lossless 16/44.1 for example.. wav.. for CD.. then, i convert to what i want from there
<ornj> You use Soundconverter to rip as well?
<holstein> no.. its not a ripper
<holstein> its a converter
<ornj> Right, so... I'm still... The question was what to rip with.
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
 * ornj shrugs, goes off to google.
<holstein> i dont deal with CD's anymore
<holstein> but, when i did, i used that appliation ^
<ornj> I'm a little shocked Ubuntu Studio doesn't seem to come with a tool for this.
<Unit193> I think I used sound-juicer last time.
<holstein> !info sound-juicer
<ubottu> sound-juicer (source: sound-juicer): GNOME CD Ripper. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.14.0-1build1 (vivid), package size 1362 kB, installed size 4710 kB
<ornj> Yes; it doesn't come installed.
<ornj> Odd.
<holstein> its in the repos.. easy to add
<holstein> ubuntustudio is not for that.. not aiming for audio consumption
<holstein> its more setup for creating audio files, and art.. not consuming the art..
<ornj> . . .
<holstein> by default, its not intended to be a "cd ripping station"
<ornj> Fair enough, I suppose.
<ornj> *lol*
<ornj> I didn't think extracting audio tracks from a CD turned my studio setup into a "CD ripping station."
<ornj> Forgot I had cdrdao on this thing.
<Unit193> OK?  Bye?
<holstein> "im shocked ubuntustudio isnt catered for my complete needs, out of the box" ;)
<holstein> anyways.. new musescore! ..looks slick
<Unit193> Heh, well I don't do a lot.  Mine tends to be live streaming, and the client side of that is Windows anyway.  So while I have Icecast2 on the server, butt is on the Windows computer.  Of course, Linux could use darkice, butt or even something else.
<german> how can i run python in ubuntu studio?
<holstein> german: open a terminal, and type python
<german> ython 2.7.3 (default, Sep 26 2012, 21:53:58)
<german> [GCC 4.7.2] on linux2
<german> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> anyways, its the same as ubuntu. anything you see for directions in ubuntu will be the same
<german> ok
<Tooncenator> holstein - It works! Can't believe how simple the solution turned out to be. I totally forgot that in the same setup where I specified the the soundcard to use, that you could specify both the Input AND the output! lol. So I changed the output to the other chip inside the m-audio box (it has two), and I'm good to go! Thanks again for your help and patience!
<Tooncenator> *headsmack* + sigh of relief
<holstein> Tooncenator: good to hear
<holstein> yes, thats why i do, and suggest, using a live iso, to remove any little config settings like that from the equation
<holstein> one can easily see how a stock environment works, without "breaking" the current installation
<holstein> and in many cases, copy, or save config settings that are working
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-29
<hank__> just loaded 15.04 having a great time
<holstein> cheers
<hank__> trying to get TV tuner to work.  Already rebuilt whole media.  Keep working on it
<holstein> yup.. if they (they = the creators of the hardware) dont support linux, it can be challenging
<holstein> you can go upstream for support, to #ubuntu or one of the communities that use capture cards like that
<holstein> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information and #ubuntu-mythtv
<holstein> you can look for, and purchase hardware with linux support in mind
<holstein> otherwise, i say, grab different live iso's and see how things are supported. note kernel versions and drivers..
<hank__> have Happhaghue dongle supposed to work,  wiki has bunch mumbo-jumbo.  I'll get it . Gotta compile,  arggggg.  gotta go I'm joined.  cheers
<holstein> "supposed to" is the issue
<holstein> if "they" dont promise linux support.. just keep in mind, nothing about linux/ubuntu is preventing it from working
<holstein> we *want* it to work for you :)
<hank__> uh-huh!  Their site has some linux help.  the 'ol wiki.  I'll get it.   Later
<holstein> hank__: sure. let them know if its not working for you
<holstein> if "some linux help" on the "ol wiki" ='d "official linux support for that particular device, hank would be in business :)
<redac38> hello
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-30
<redac38> hello
<zequence> redac38: Hi
<redac38> im french sorry for bad inglish
<cfhowlett> !fr | redac38
<ubottu> redac38: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sireorion> why cant i install  ubuntustudio on my  HP Elitebook 8540p 64bit cpu 8 gb ram
#ubuntustudio 2015-05-31
<WileECoyote> I've been helping my friend set up Ubuntu Studio,  everything is amazing so far, and he is a happy camper; Has anyone installed gnome-do and have you had any issues? we can't change any settings, and I'm not sure where to go from here
<Unit193> Not used it, but Synapse may do the same thing, though that's only soon to be in development repos again.
<WileECoyote> ty. I may end up doing that, if I can't solve this with gnome-do. It IS working, just not optimally
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-30
<olinuxx> sakrecoer, what's about adding #linuxmao for the !fr bot command ?
<sakrecoer> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<sakrecoer> olinuxx: it could be an idea, but the risk is that #linuxmao will get lots of ubuntu-related questions... i'll bring it up with those in charge of ubottu :)
<sakrecoer> also, hi! :)
<sakrecoer> and welcome back!
<olinuxx> sakrecoer, linuxmao is *already* dealing with a lots of ubuntu-related questions :)
<sakrecoer> :D
<olinuxx> since linuxmao is a distro-agnostic french linux audio community, it's not an issue
<olinuxx> that being said, that's up to you guys, just suggesting to oil the process for a potential new french comers (I'm not willing here to take the ubuntustudio users outside of this channel which is a great resource for help)
 * olinuxx is switching to "trebmuh"
<trebmuh> done
<zequence> trebmuh: Welcome to our offtopic channel, if you like to hang, at #ubuntustudio-offtopic
<zequence> That said, we should probably update our IRC info. We only started using that channel quite recently
<trebmuh> ok
<victor_tlm> good morning people!!!
<victor_tlm> is there someone alive here?
<studio-user416> hi
<zequence> victor_tlm: studio-user416: hello
<studio-user416> hi,
<victor_tlm> hello!
<victor_tlm> oh hi zequence!!!
<studio-user416> my external sound card is not getting detected.. even though pulse audio has it listed
<victor_tlm> thanx for your last help the last time
<victor_tlm> uhmmmm studio-user416 is working with pulseaudio directly? have you seen if alsa isn't detecting it yet?
<victor_tlm> you should use alsamixer and see if is there
<zequence> studio-user416: sakrecoer put it well last time you were here, so I'm going to repeat him. In order to know what actually is the problem it would be helpful to know what you are doing exactly
<zequence> If pulseaudio has it listed, then it is detected. But, I'm assuming there is no sound - but, in what?
<zequence> victor_tlm: You're welcome!
<victor_tlm> zequence! by the way I have a question... look I'm using timidity and fluidsynth directly with the terminal, but now I wanna use timidity instead of fluidsynth cuz until I see is more efficient
<victor_tlm> but fluidsynth has an option timidity doesn't and is the oportunity to turn on and turn off channels during playing
<victor_tlm> I think because it lets a terminal open and timidity doesn't do that
<victor_tlm> do you know if timidity can do that too?
<zequence> victor_tlm: No idea. I have actually very little experience in both. You could ask in #opensourcemusicians though
<studio-user416> zequence: correct.. Pulse audio detects ut output device SB X-Fi surround 5.1 pro analog Steeo but if i play any multimedia.. it plays on in build laptop speakers instead of directing it to the sound card
<victor_tlm> uhmmmm well zequence I'll try that
<victor_tlm> thank you
<victor_tlm> and studio-user416 as I told you remember pulse is working over alsa
<zequence> studio-user416: Have you used the pulseaudio settings app? It's called "pavucontrol"
<victor_tlm> so maybe pulse is recognizing that but alsa is configured in your default device
<zequence> studio-user416: I'm guessing you have, of course, since what you said
<zequence> victor_tlm: No, it's choosing default
<zequence> studio-user416: So, one thing that is confusing about that applications is how to choose a default sound device
<victor_tlm> I think he should check in alsamixer if is the another device selected zequence
<zequence> studio-user416: in the tab "Outputs" or "Output devices" (I forget the exact name), click on the green button which says something with "fallback" when you hover over it
<zequence> victor_tlm: No, he just needs to select the default audio device first
<studio-user416> this information is from Volume control app> output devices under multimedia
<zequence> Otherwise, he would hear no sound, instead of sound from the builtin
<victor_tlm> uhmmm I'm not really sure zequence... maybe you are right
<victor_tlm> but I think he should look at alsamixer just to be secure
<zequence> victor_tlm: That comes next
<studio-user416> cool......it works
<studio-user416> thanks zequence
<zequence> studio-user416: Yes, too bad the buttons are so confusing :)
<zequence> studio-user416: If you boot the computer without the non-builtin audio device, you may need to do that again
<zequence> It will remember it as long as it is there when pulseaudio starts (which is at login)
#ubuntustudio 2016-05-31
<studio-user637> join
<czar> Hi everyone
<czar> I have trouble with my monitor
<czar> When I turn my screen off , It will not start again until I restart my computer
<czar> Any help
<czar> Please
<czar> I use Ubuntu Studio 16.04 LTS
<aloiece> hei ubuntustio folks
<aloiece> can anyone here help me compiling jack on an xisting ubuntustudio 14.04 install?
<aloiece> Checking for 'libfreebob' >= 1.0.0       : not found
<aloiece> <aloiece> Checking for 'gtkIOStream' >= 1.4.0      : not found
<aloiece> <aloiece> Checking for 'eigen3' >= 3.1.2           : not found
<aloiece> <aloiece> Checking for header sndfile.h            : not found
<aloiece> those are the errors i'm stuck on =/
<trebmuh> aloiece, you should explain why do you need to build jack and not using the one currently available, put the link to the FFADO comment you showed me on #jack, and what are the steps you already did.
<trebmuh> Good luck :)
<aloiece> cheers
<aloiece> I need to build jac from source because I compiled ffado again as explained herehttp://ffado.org/?q=comment/12757#comment-12757
<aloiece> ehttp://ffado.org/?q=comment/12757#comment-12757
<aloiece> I succeded in getting the ffado-svn to run
<aloiece> but now jack can't connect to the firewire driver
<OvenWerks> aloiece: as a general rule, you need to look for the libname with a -dev added on.
<aloiece> I'ev looked for the packages in synaptic, yes
<OvenWerks> I'm not seeing them either...
<OvenWerks> I am wondering if they are using libffado for example.
<aloiece> hm?
<OvenWerks> so libffado-dev may work in place of libfreebob
<aloiece> hm, that would mean i have to install the earlier version of libffadeo-dev and libffado2, well earlier than my svn anyway
<aloiece> and that causes in not being able to start the ffado mixer again, due to version mismatch
<OvenWerks> libsndfile1-dev is probably the last one
<aloiece> ok tryung that
<OvenWerks> libeigen3-dev
<aloiece> wow thanks for that
<aloiece> configuring worked!
<aloiece> cheesr
<aloiece> is ther eany way to install qjacktl after compling jack from scratch?
<aloiece> because now it seejack ms when going into synaptic after compiling
<aloiece> that I ahve to install the jack versin that i can find in synaptic as well as the ther
<aloiece> i e compiled
<OvenWerks> aloiece: download the package and use sudo dpkg -i package_name
<aloiece> I got it cheers
<aloiece> =)
<FredUbuntu> hello
<FredUbuntu> anyone tried to install Monobristol (GUI for bristol Synths)?
<OvenWerks> Trying now...
<OvenWerks> FredUbuntu: Installed monobristol, no problem installing.
<OvenWerks> Does not run (Cannot open assembly '@expanded_libdir@/monobristol/monoBristol.exe': No such file or directory.
<OvenWerks> Looks like it needs wine to run.
<OvenWerks> Hmm, no, it looks like it uses mono for the same purpose
<FredUbuntu> do you have synaptic ?
<OvenWerks> yes
<FredUbuntu> i've seen in synaptic that a lot of the packages used by monobristol are broken
<OvenWerks> monobristal installs non-standard menu entries... and doesn't seem to know how to use paths
<FredUbuntu> i have linux mint installed on another drive and it works without wine
<OvenWerks> ya, mono is supposed to replace wine in this case
<FredUbuntu> oh ok
<FredUbuntu> i think it was working on ubuntu 15 wily too
<OvenWerks> in fact all monobristol does is run exec mono "@expanded_libdir@/monobristol/monoBristol.exe" "$@"
<OvenWerks> the expanded libdir does not get translated right.
<OvenWerks> FredUbuntu: try  mono /usr/lib/monobristol/monoBristol.exe
<OvenWerks> (works here)
<FredUbuntu> waow !
<FredUbuntu> thank you
<FredUbuntu> are you a ubuntustudio developer ?
<OvenWerks> yes
<FredUbuntu> i was thinking about helping but i'm not a linux expert ...
<OvenWerks> Lots of other thing to do... like you just did
<OvenWerks> reporting bugs and testing.
<FredUbuntu> ok, i'll follow the instructions on the ubuntustudio website
<OvenWerks> I'll file a proper bugreport
<FredUbuntu> thank you for your help ! bye
<FredUbuntu> i'll mark [solved] the thread i v' opened in the forum
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-01
<geirdal> hi
<geirdal> iam new here
<aloiece> hei folks, I'm running ubuntustudio 14.04, trying to use the ffado firewire driver with 2 echo audiofire 12s
<aloiece> according to this post it's possible by compiling a svn of ffado myself http://ffado.org/?q=comment/12757#comment-12757
<aloiece> now I've had to compile jack against libffado myself as well
<aloiece> as one might guess, I haven't been able to make it run again =)
<aloiece> though the installation of jack seemed successfull =)
<aloiece> my question: why, if I want to reinstall an app that's dependent on jack (like qjackctl for instansce) does the official package not find it's dependencies and therefore cannot be reinstalled?
<aloiece> (sorry for the story, thought it might help=)
<aloiece> why don't the regular ubuntu packages find their dependencies if I compiled those myself?
<aloiece> why don't the regular ubuntu packages find their dependencies if I compiled those myself?
<sakrecoer> aloiece: if no one answers you, you can always try the mailing list :)
<sakrecoer> i'm not very skilled in terms of self compilation. but i'm afraid if you chose that method to install packages, you are a bit on your own, aloiece.
<sakrecoer> aloiece: tho you might get lucky and find someone who can help
<^-^Kyrina> Hi!
<sakrecoer> aloiece: most things ubuntu related you can find help in #ubuntu
<sakrecoer> hi ^-^Kyrina
<sakrecoer> ^-^Kyrina !ask
<sakrecoer> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sakrecoer> hmm... of course, general creativity chatter is welcome too, ^-^Kyrina
<aloiece> cheers, at the moment I'm going through problemsolving myself and am sitting by the xchat patiently
<sakrecoer> aloiece: the ffado in ubuntustudio has no support for your card? you did try right?
<aloiece> I tried
<aloiece> and it works fine according to this http://ffado.org/?q=comment/12757#comment-12757
<sakrecoer> yes, many fw cards are plug'n'play by now withh ffado..
<sakrecoer> but, your problem stems in using 2 cards simultaneously?
<sakrecoer> aloiece?
<aloiece> well by trying to achieve running two simultaniously
<aloiece> I managed to get none running
<aloiece> obviously..
<sakrecoer> have you asked in #ffado, aloiece ?
<aloiece> yes, since ffado is running fine and showing me both interfaces
<aloiece> I was pointed here
<sakrecoer> ok.. sorry, personaly i can't do much more than this... but like i said, our mailing list might have more eyes, tho a bit slower eventualy (not necesserily)
<sakrecoer> and for questions about conpiling, #ubuntu is probably a good bet. :) best of luck aloiece !
<aloiece> thanks sakrecoer! I'll try the ubuntu channel for that cheers!
<michel> a
<michel> date
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-02
<geirdal> hello
<geirdal> Iam an digital visual artist, how can I contribute to this community?
<studio-user243> buongiorno dove trovo tutorial per capire come funziona ubuntu studio?
<sakrecoer> studio-user243: | !it
<studio-user243> si
<sakrecoer> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<zequence> studio-user243: We are working on tutorials. Hopefully we will have some available before the 16.10 release in October
<studio-user243> join #ubuntu-it
<sakrecoer> studio-user243: http://stefanodroghetti.altervista.org/produzione-musicale ...? :)
<Sbur> I have a stumper... I can't get my ubuntu studio to work.  It is stuck in 15.10.  Network is disabled.  "sudo dpkg --configure -a" didn't fix anything.  When I did get "sudo startx" to give me a GUI, I got a message about XML not working
<Sbur> What kind of commands can I try to force it to work or to do a backup of what is on the /sda7 partition?
<StNicolas> Ubuntu Studio 15.10.  Network disabled. How? Why? "sudo dpkg --configure -a" doesn't do anything. "Sudo startx" starts GUI, but nothing works
<StNicolas> What to do?
<geirdal> hi Iam new here! how does this work?
<geirdal> is this brainstorm plattform?
<geirdal> its about 20 years since I was on irc chasnnel
<krytarik> geirdal: Hey there.  Feel free to pop in to -devel or -offtopic as well - depending on the context.
<geirdal> thank you for answer :)
<geirdal> how do I do that
<krytarik> "/join <channel>"
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-03
<studio-user088> what does failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar" mean? is it serious?
<studio-user088> I keep trying to dualboot windows 10 and ubuntu studio and it keeps not booting grub and booting windows instead is there a way I can send a report
<victor_tlm> good morning people!
<victor_tlm> is someone alive?
<OvenWerks> victor_: we are all alive... maybe not always listening or watching
<victor_> all right! thanx for your answer OvenWerks
<victor_> now I'll ask
<victor_> I'm trying to run jack server into a Raspberry Pi
<victor_> but everyone I try that I get this error
<victor_> JackEngine::XRun: client = fluidsynth was not finished, state = Running
<victor_> JackAudioDriver::ProcessGraphAsyncMaster: Process erro
<victor_> any idea of where's the problem between fluidsynth and jack? because in alsa I have a good sound but a really big big latency
<OvenWerks> Audio on the RPi is different than on the Intel or ther PCs
<OvenWerks> It is a hardware problem
<OvenWerks> jack has to run in non-RT and the latency has to be higher. The audio interface is not irq based, but polled.
<OvenWerks> There are people who have successfully run jack on the RPi... I am not one of them :)
<OvenWerks>  But it seems to me they run a very bare bones system with no GUI
<victor__> OvenWerks
<victor__> thanx for your information
<victor__> I'll try to follow a crazy tutorial about that
<OvenWerks> http://lists.linuxaudio.org/pipermail/linux-audio-user/ is the LAU archives. I am not sure how to search it.
<OvenWerks> But I do know there has been at least one thread about audio on the RPi
<OvenWerks> http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/raspberrypi
<OvenWerks> The author of this message: http://lists.linuxaudio.org/pipermail/linux-audio-user/2015-March/101007.html
<OvenWerks> Has used his Pi as a guitar effect. (lower latency)
<OvenWerks> victor__: ^^
<victor__> ow I see
<victor__> honestly I was thinking on try this one:
<victor__> http://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/raspberrypi
<victor__> oh is the same one!
<victor__> oke
<victor__> I'll try that
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-04
<geirdal_> what do you talk about here?
<krytarik> geirdal_: Support and what the topic says.
<geirdal_> ok
<geirdal_> where do you just chat?
<krytarik> -offtopic.
<studio-user445> salve
<studio-user445> is this chat in english?
<studio-user445> o c'è qualche italiano?
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> https://soundcloud.com/user-473449969/s01e02-clariel-english-gridreads-spoilers
<GridCube> :D
<sakrecoer> GridCube: spoilers?... make me read books instead!
<GridCube> P:
<GridCube> its not so spoilery but i need to warn people or else they would get mad
<sakrecoer> ok, i saw no warning, i just read the link.. i could need encouragement to read tho... for spoilers i prefere movie adaptations :D
<GridCube> sakrecoer, :D listen to it
<sakrecoer> GridCube: i might :) tho i will only feedback if it was witty :p
<GridCube> :D if you listen it will be enough :) its just nice to know you didnt do somethign for no reason
<sakrecoer> GridCube: i hear you, tho if you did primarily for yourself it would never be for nothing ;)
<GridCube> tru.dat
<studio-user315> hi!!!!!
<studio-user315> I'm so suprised
<studio-user315> .... while installing Ubuntu Studio ... (no OS loaded, no OS installed yet ... ) I can surf internet and enter, here, irc channel
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> thats how we do it in FOSS
<studio-user315> in .... what?
<studio-user315> i'd like to left using windowss and i'm testing some linux distros, now, at Ubuntu Studio (installer, which lets use firefox while installing system)
<studio-user315> I'd like to use for music production (regular user of Mixcraft, Audacity and other softs on Windows)
<studio-user315> Maybe, Ubuntu Studio could convince me
<studio-user315> :)
<OvenWerks> Audacity is already there in linux too. I don't know mixcraft at all.
<OvenWerks> Ardour is very Protools like if that is your thing
<OvenWerks> LMMS is fruityloops like
<OvenWerks> I don't know how to describe qtracktor though.
<trebmuh> cubase-like
<OvenWerks> trebmuh: Ya I guess.
<OvenWerks> considering cubase's roots.
<trebmuh> correct
<trebmuh> That been maybe 8 or 9 years I didn't touch a cubase :)
#ubuntustudio 2016-06-05
<Guest94853> Hi, have anyone of you ever use Ubuntu Studio 16.04 with BTRFS?
<Guest94853> With BTRFS, would it effect any sound quality?
<OerHeks> why would a filesystem have effect on sould ?
<OerHeks> sound*
<Guest94853> Because at one time, with older kernel, BTRFS is a lot slower than EXT4.So, I want to check with you.
<Guest94853> If it is much slower, I am guessing it might.
<OvenWerks> Guest94853: That would be a trial and error kind of finding out. I am not familiar with BTRFS personally so I don't know. But the speed of drives and the speed of the CPU will both have a bearing on it.
<OvenWerks> It could only affect instances where the audio is being streamed off of the disk.
<OvenWerks> Depending on how much memory you have, the whole file may end up in memory anyway... which would hide any effect the FS has on sound.
<Guest94853> I see.
<Guest94853> Thank you.
<DrNI> hi there... looking for new linux distros for pro-audio. can ubuntustudio deal with WindowsVSTs in ardour?
<Sirtaz> Just installed Ubuntustudio 16.04. I haev an Edirol UA25EX usb audio interface - how do I get it working with UBUNTUSTUDIO? Completely new Linux user
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-30
<L00P3X> i thought we were much more ^^ Hello EveryOne
<L00P3X> i have a little question about how to asignt dssi's to different midi channel.. like hexter, it open like channel 0 and i havent could figure out how to asign it, for example, to midi 8
<OvenWerks> L00P3X: so far as I know, hexter tries to emulate the DX7 faithfully
<OvenWerks> L00P3X: The DX7 only responds to ch1 (and sends)
<OvenWerks> L00P3X: so, to do another chanel requires a filter
<OvenWerks> L00P3X: qmidiroute would work.
<L00P3X> exactly! you fully undestand the issue.. i think i have to reboot to lounch qjackctl.. sometimes it gives me thath issue whit external mixer.. hope to see you again and giv you all my greetings if i managed to make it work
<L00P3X> *see you later
<L00P3X> OvernWerks, i had to leave a wile, i'm sorry.. Hello guys.. i'm trying to use qmidiroute to send a ddsi like hexter(who responds only on midi 1) to midi channel 6..
<L00P3X> qmidiroute wants to be connected in qjackctl and also works as rules you give him.. only I haven'c could find hexter over qmidiroute.. ho this was clear
<L00P3X> what i did.. used to connect midiroute in qjackctrl.. to MidiDevice and HexterApplication.. wrote a rule in qmidiroute and seen a log of unknown
<L00P3X> "Unknown event type (66)"... setted rules for midi in and out.. also chose port 6.. but nothing helped untilnow
<OvenWerks> L00P3X: in the connections window in qjackctl, the ALSA tab should show your midi interface, qmidiroute and hexter. (does here)
<OvenWerks> L00P3X: so I would connect my MIDI port to qmidiroute and then qmidiroute to  hexter in that tab of conections.
<L00P3X> qmidiroute is running! but no sound.. i have some trouble whit hexter.. it comonly don't give out sound at first.. i have to use patchage and connect to system to (impossible to do and i get an error) but after thath it work
<L00P3X> OvenWerks, i thank you a lot.. i will troubbleschot a wile to figure out what wrong whit hexchat and try other dssi whit qmidiroute.. hope to see you again
<L00P3X> *connect to system playback 2
<L00P3X> i rebooted al plug-ins.. qmidiroute setted to channel 3, record signals... hexter play sounds.. on channel 1..
<L00P3X> OvenWerks, Big Update.. works fine whit this settings. input     Type: note    Channel: 3   3   ;   Output: type: Note     channel: offset -2
<L00P3X> i thank you a lot, you made my day whit only 3 strokes... Grazie
<OvenWerks> your welcome, just got back from dropping wife to work
<L00P3X> hope you don't leave in europ. it's 11 pm right now here..
<L00P3X> Wish you a nice day.. hope to see you again
#ubuntustudio 2017-05-31
<aluno> opa
<aluno> bora ver
<aluno> se dar certo
<aluno> chat
<studio-user318> Hello is there any way to run hydrogen and rhythmbox at the same time? I'm trying to program drums for a cover and would like to play a bit and then figure out the drum pattern.
<studio-user318> With having to consistantly open and close hydrogen.
<studio-user318> *without
<OvenWerks> I don't know much about rythmbox
<OvenWerks> Can it run on jack?
<studio-user318> I'm not sure.
<studio-user318> What about vlc instead?
<OvenWerks> Even if it expects pulse, it should be possible to bridge pulse to jack... in fact it should happen out of the box for ubuntustudio
<studio-user318> With vlc only or both vlc and rhythmbox?
<OvenWerks> just open pavucontrol after jack is running and goto the playback tab. It should show what device it thinks it is feeding and that should drop down and jacksink should be available.
<OvenWerks> any desktop application
<studio-user318> okay thanks I'll try that
<OvenWerks> This assumes you are running jack from qjackctl
<OvenWerks> and it is running the jackdbus version of jack
<studio-user318> I was just opening hydrogen directly then opening rhythmbox, should I open jack first? 16.04 no kx
<studio-user318> okay thanks! opening jack first put a option box beside rhythmbox in pulse audio control that bridged it for me once I clicked on it.
<sinewav> personally I think it's easier to use a audio editor like Audacity when programming a song like that. Let's you loop on parts until you get the feel right.
<sinewav> just missed him.........
<OvenWerks> sinewav: I don't think he is editing the wav file, just listening to it while playing with hydrogen
<OvenWerks> (or maybe it is an mp3 for all I know)
<sinewav> I know. What I'm saying is, it's easier to learn a song using a audio editor because you can loop the harder parts.
<wassman> join
<tim_> Probably best asked on the #Ubuntu channel, but I've tried to get various version of Flash plugin to work on Firefox or Opera but no joy.
<studio-user890> Pessoal preciso de ajuda
<studio-user890> @eiky i need sme help
<studio-user890> anybody is here?
<OvenWerks> Best to ask a full question and wait for someone to answer.
<studio-user890> ok!
<studio-user890> i trying to use a soundcard
<studio-user890> cirrus logic crystal
<OvenWerks> Many people are monitoring but not watching closely an answer may come in minutes or hours.
<studio-user890> the soundcard does not appear for choicing
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-01
<studio-user686> hello, chat in italy?
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<studio-user686> thx
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<studio-user686> The Italian chat never answers anyone, I write haha ​​here
<studio-user686> Ubuntustudio installation stays on the "apt install" screen
<studio-user686> unit196, are online?
<admin-HK> Hi
<studio-user686> admin-hk, Hi
<admin-HK> i have a problem with installation
<admin-HK> you*
<studio-user686> Yeah
<studio-user686> Ubuntustudio installation stays on the "apt install" screen
<admin-HK> Mh
<admin-HK> Try with re install ubuntu
<Unit193> studio-user686: Yes I am still.  And that doesn't really tell me a lot.  It may be easier to wait for an answer (presuming you asked a question) in #ubuntu-it as they'll understand you better.  Also, there's no need to sockpuppet with admin-HK.
<studio-user686> Admin HK and another person always in my palace, we nest all the same network
<studio-user686> However, nobody answers in the Italian chat
<admin-HK> Studio-user, however for these issues you might also go in the direction and ask an expert hahahah
<studio-user686> I'm lazy :(
<studio-user686> noo admin-hk ;(
<Unit193> Since the installer doesn't have much UbuntuStudio specific, you could in fact ask #ubuntu.
<studio-user686> someone? online?
<Guest49718> Hi, help me?
<krytarik> With what?
<Guest49718> My problem and i do not know the reason .. the installation crashes on "apt configuration"
<Guest49718> It stops there
<Guest49718> are dead
<Guest49718> '?
<Wanna-cry> Mh
<Wanna-cry> KICK Unit193
<Wanna-cry> MHH
<krytarik> Wanna-cry: Bye.
<Wanna-cry> :(
<Wanna-cry> Plz 2 m
<Wanna-cry> haahahaha
<krytarik> Guest49718: Any details and error messages would be needed to help you.
<Wanna-cry> Give me administration credential :)
<Wanna-cry> https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=traduttore&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#channel=fs&q=wanna+cry
<Wanna-cry> why time out at guest49718
<Wanna-cry> ?
<Unit193> Wanna-cry: If you're not going to help us help you, and just going to say silly things, this is not the place for that.
<Wanna-cry> But I'm here to inject a virus called wanna cry :(
<krytarik> You fail. :(
<Unit193> Which is a Windows virus, and the focus of this channel is Linux.  Also that's not polite.
<Wanna-cry> But I'm here to inject a virus called wanna cry
<Wanna-cry> Unit193: i have create version for ubuntu.. i want you to be the frist guinea pigs
<Unit193> Sure you did, bud.
<krytarik> Which is off topic here, too.
<Wanna-cry> AAHHG i'm scared
<Wanna-cry> Which is off topic here, too.
<krytarik> Ah, so you are used to that.
<Wanna-cry> You're testing for a business, if your PC crashes, it's still a hahahah moment
<krytarik> lol
<Wanna-cry> No one can bargain, there is but I have 500 proxy hahahaha
<krytarik> I see.
<Wanna-cry> wait please, i loading..
<Wanna-cry> ASII text is been loaded
<Wanna-cry> ────────────█████████ ──────────███║║║║║║║███ ─────────█║║║║║║║║║║║║║█ ────────█║║║║███████║║║║█ ───────█║║║║██─────██║║║║█ ──────█║║║║██───────██â
<Wanna-cry> ────────────█████████ ──────────███║║║║║║║███ ─────────█║║║║║║║║║║║║║█ ────────█║║║║███████║║║║█ ───────█║║║║██─────██║║║║█ ──────█║║║║██───────██â
<Wanna-cry2> Helloooo
<Wanna-cry2> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$_$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$_$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$__$$$$$$$$$$$$$$_$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$_______________$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$___________________$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ $$$$$$$$$$$$$$____$$$_________$$$____$$$$$$$$$$$$$ $$$$$$$$$$$$$_____$$$_________$$$_____$$$$$$$$$$$$ $$$$$$$$$$$$_______
<studio-user761> Hi
<studio-user761> 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111 111111111111111111111111111111111¶¶¶111111111111111111111 111111111111111111111111111111¶¶¶¶11111111111111111111111 1111111111111111111111111111¶¶¶¶1111111111111111111111111 11111111111111111111111111¶¶¶¶¶¶1111111111111111111111111 111111111111111111111111¶¶¶¶¶¶1111¶¶¶11¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶111 111111111111111¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶¶Â
<krytarik> studio-user761: This is not the way to solve issues with your installation, btw.
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-03
<superkalafrag_> Can someone help me with JACK audio setup in Ubuntu? Message: "Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory"
<superkalafrag> Can someone help me with JACK audio setup in Ubuntu? Message: "Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory"
<studio-user916> Is anyone able to help with an installation question?
<cfhowlett> ask
<studio-user581> Hi everyone !
<studio-user581> I juste wanted to ask how to restaure my default menu  in ubuntu studio. Some entries have disappeared, how do I get them back ,
<studio-user581> ?
<studio-user718> buonasera, come faccio per collegare il mio cellulare android al computer con ubuntu studio tramite usb?grazie
<krytarik> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
#ubuntustudio 2017-06-04
<JLye> You know what takes load of effort, time, and patience - mixing
<Magomed-kei> hello everyone, i posted a comment on ubuntu studio 17.04 page about a fix for ardour crashing using calf plugins but it is not appearing, why is that? is there some confirmation process?
<amr1> good evening ;-)
<amr1> i have a problem with the program openshot
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-28
<studio-user734> hello
<studio-user495> hello galls and guys, i hope i have a nice suggestion.....
<studio-user495> i'm looking for a nice way to play my Ogg Vorbis files from a laptop to my Hifi stereo, and i was wondering if Ubuntu studio does this
<studio-user495> and if not, would it be awesome to have?
<studio-user495> being able to convert my albums to Ogg or another codec, with the help of Musicbrainz and such..
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-29
<nikadimus> hello
<studio-user772> Hello, I have been using Ubuntu Studio for some time and just updated to 16.04 and I have a problem mapping a server network drive. This server has been around for years and I am presently connected to it with my desktop running Linux Mint. But, with this latest Ubuntu Studio I get "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting...". I have googled and not found a solution.
<studio-user772> My fstab settings (which I use on all Linux machines successfully) are "192.168.0.6:/mnt/bigdiskc/CD_flac /mnt/cd_flac nfs   rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr 0 0"
<studio-user772> Is anyone there?
<krytarik> studio-user772: Rather try the main #ubuntu channel on this.
<studio-user772> OK thankyou
#ubuntustudio 2018-05-31
<studio-user493> hello there
<studio-user493> anyone?
<OvenWerks> ask a question and wait
<OvenWerks> people are not always looking at their irc screen.
<OvenWerks> And not everyone knows everything
<OvenWerks> Ga! was already gone...
<ErichEickmeyer> Lame. :(
<OMan> Hello. Complete beginner here, is anyone into facepalming today after I ask my questions, or am I on my own with this one? :)
<OMan> Question is related to jack, by the way.
<krytarik> Just ask it. :)
<OMan> well, it all boils down to I cannot start jack on qjackctl, I tried modifying the interface from default to anything else, worked for a while, but stopped finding the server after I started ardour
<OMan> killed pulseaudio as well while I tried to start jack, I get --- start DBus exception: org.jackaudio.Error.Generic: Failed to open server
<OMan> I amcurious why that might happen
<OvenWerks> I would guess that jackd is running already...
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-01
<hangar18> does anyone know how long it takes for a new username to take effect across all of the ubuntu/openid sites
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-02
<studio-user434> Hello !
<Script_Rx> Hey everyone! I have a quick question if anybody has had a similar issue. I have an HP Spectre x360 touchscreen laptop I have installed Ubuntu Studio on and I am having issues clicking on things using the touchscreen. My question is, is there anything I can do to make my OS more tablet style friendly?
<ErichEickmeyer> Script_Rx: Ubuntu Studio comes with Xfce as a desktop environment, which is not very touchscreen friendly, nor is it designed to be. GNOME Shell or KDE's Plasma would be much more touchscreen friendly, with GNOME Shell being ready for touchscreens out-of-the-box. ...
<ErichEickmeyer> I'd give you instructions on how to install that, but my resources are limited right now. Someone in #ubuntu might be able to get you going with that since GNOME Shell is the default desktop environment for Ubuntu.
<Script_Rx> That answers my question perfectly. thank you! I have used UbuntuStudio for a while now and just havnt looked into what would work. I can install it. Thank you very much!!
<ErichEickmeyer> You bet!
<ErichEickmeyer> :)
<studio-user974> hi
<studio-user974> hi
<studio-user974> can anybody hack my computer hu?¿
#ubuntustudio 2018-06-03
<studio-user_rolw> hi there, looking for help with a sound problem. having installe a radeon hd 4870 x2 on ASUS p5ql pro and now no more onboard sound...
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-28
<Guest9701> hi im using ubuntu studio and i would like to use my m-audio oxygen 25 for musescore...but doesnt do anything...what can i do
<Guest9701> ive looked for drivers,nothing...
<Eickmeyer> Guest9701: What Ubuntu Studio are you using?
<Eickmeyer> ...
<dagdag> hi..running ubuntu studio..and want to connect m-audio oxygen25 midi keyboard but is not recognised at all..what now..thanx
<Eickmeyer> Guest9701: What Ubuntu Studio are you using?
<Eickmeyer> dagdag: ^
<dagdag> i think its 18.4
<Eickmeyer> 18.04 then.
<Eickmeyer> Have you added the Backports PPA?
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-backports
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Studio Backports PPA is required for users of Ubuntu Studio to receive LTS support for Ubuntu Studio 18.04, and for #ubuntustudio to support users of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and its flavors using !jack. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/BackportsPPA, !ubuntustudio-controls, and !ubuntustudio-installer
<dagdag> i have no idea what that is
<Eickmeyer> Hence I linked it.
<dagdag> ok ill take a look
<Eickmeyer> It's REQUIRED for further support.
<dagdag> thanx but doest work..writes to give pasword but doest let me and if i try different way it writes something about root
<Eickmeyer> dagdag: You have to run those commands. Do you not know your password?
<Eickmeyer> If it's not working, then something is wrong with your installation.
<dagdag> yes i put my pasword but writes sorry try again
<OerHeks> check your caps lock
<dagdag> i tried it 3 times and now its running strangely
<dagdag> it has read the package list..and ended
<dagdag> is there something else i have to do
<Eickmeyer> dagdag: You need to enter each command on that page separately.
<dagdag> it has read the package list and ended
<dagdag> anyth else
<dagdag> Fetched 3426 kB in 7s (497 kB/s)                                                Reading package lists... Done
<OerHeks> run update, and full-upgrade
<OerHeks> reboot, and go wild
<dagdag> yea thank!!oerheks
<dagdag> installing
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls | dagdag: After that, you will want to read this
<ubottu> dagdag: After that, you will want to read this: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Eickmeyer> It turns on the ALSA-Jack MIDI bridge too
<Eickmeyer> Then you can use Patchage or install and use Carla to patch your keyboard to MuseScore.
<dagdag> let me take alook
<dagdag> ok im as far as that i have plugged in the m audio...i have open musescore and i have open patchage...in the last i can see the m audio oxygen...now where do i go
<Eickmeyer> Drag a line from the maudio oxygen to the same colored input on MuseScore.
<dagdag> in patchage it writes nu musescore
<Eickmeyer> Hmmm...
 * Eickmeyer might have to play around with MuseScore
<Eickmeyer> OerHeks: Any thoughts? I have very little experience with MuseScore.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: ?
<dagdag> i have opened also musescore preferences  i/o...port audio..but no oygen recognised...ill stay with patchage...how do i patch the oxygen with musescore..in patchage
<Eickmeyer> dagdag: Did you have musescore open prior to starting Jack? If so, restart MuseScore.
<dagdag> in patchage it writes:oygen 2times...midi through 2 times..and systen 2 times
<dagdag> system sorry
<Eickmeyer> dagdag: That tells me MuseScore needs to be restarted.
<dagdag> done that
<Eickmeyer> Still not showing up in Patchage?
<dagdag> i also restarted patchage nothing showing
<Eickmeyer> So, it's clear your Oxygen is being recognized by the system. You might need to ask for help in #musescore (type "/join #musescore").
<Eickmeyer> Well, at least I got them partway.
<dagdag> sorry i lost the chat..eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer> dagdag: No worries.
<Eickmeyer> My last line:
<Eickmeyer> So, it's clear your Oxygen is being recognized by the system. You might need to ask for help in #musescore (type "/join #musescore").
<dagdag> ok..thank you for your great help as far as this also to oerheks!!
<dagdag> ill check it out
<Eickmeyer> So, at this point, it's not an operating system issue. Good luck! :)
<dagdag> bye and thanks!
<dagdag> good
<Eickmeyer> Quite welcome. :)
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: My musecoe came with pulse audio as the default audio
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Oh. :/
<Eickmeyer> Must be how it's built for Debian.
<Eickmeyer> dagdag: If you're still here, you might have to stop Jack.
<OvenWerks> when I change it to jack then it auto selects jack audio, MIDI.
<OvenWerks> but now I have to restart musescore for that to take effect.
<OvenWerks> now musescore shows up in patchage
<dagdag> im here
<OvenWerks> I can connect my midi capture (AudioPCI in my case) to musescore midi in (dark red in my case)
<OvenWerks> if I actually had a keyboard connected it should accept midi in to musescore
<OvenWerks> No not stop jack, restart musescore after choosing jack as it's I/O
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: ^^
<Eickmeyer> dagdag: ^
 * OvenWerks is neither a keyboardist or a composer :)
<dagdag> trying different things one moment
<OvenWerks> Hey it make piano sounds if I add notes
 * OvenWerks wonders why people assume piano should be the default sound...
<dagdag> i changed in musescore i/o...to jack midi use and jack audio..now its recognised in patchage
<OvenWerks> Yes, that is what I found as well
<dagdag> now where do i go...i have to create a line between..some of them
<OvenWerks> dagdag: working in jack allows a lot more flexability. For example, musescore can be used as a sequencer to drive Ardour (transport and all) so that audio can be added on top.
<dagdag> ok
<OvenWerks> to hook up lines in patchage think about a wire cable that pulls out from one device and can be plugged into another (like those old vaccumes with a retractable cord.)
<dagdag> but...i am using my m audio through usb port and not jack
<dagdag> i understood that
<OvenWerks> Drag the mouse from the output of one to the input of where you want it to go.
<Eickmeyer> dagdag: Jack is simply the name of the audio framework. Not to be confused with a physical jack.
<OvenWerks> That should not matter, the midi port should still show up.
<dagdag> ok
<OvenWerks> dagdag: the screen in patchage does go beyond what you can see. You can use scroll bars to see if you maudio midi port is off the screen
<OvenWerks> If you use the patchbay in Carla, there is a small over view screen in the bottom corner that is quite handy for seeing where they might be
<OvenWerks> In both patchage and Carla, the boxes can be dragged around to make the most sense for your setup. I normally pot inputs on the left and outputs on the right and applications in the middle
<dagdag> so..what i see in patchage:oxygen 25...2 times system:one with playback 1 and 2..the other with capture 1 and 2...then there is mscore midiin in and midi(left and right) hooked tosystem playback
 * OvenWerks is surprised that random notes he added to musescore actually sounds like music
<OvenWerks> dagdag: the audio and the midi should be different colours so always connect the same colours.
<OvenWerks> so connect the oxigen25 with the midi colour to the muse midi in.
<OvenWerks> If you have a score open... in the right mode I would guess, notes should appear on the score and be heard as a piano sound from the computer.
<OvenWerks> As I said, I don't have a keyboard handy to play with just now.
<dagdag> i have score open...and in patchage i connected same collored purple oxygen with midi through
<OvenWerks> midi through? That is probably not what you want
<dagdag> ok
<OvenWerks> midi through is just a pipeline from midi through playback to midi through capture.
<OvenWerks> It is helpfule for some older sw that does not show a public port but can connect to only HW. Midi through looks like a hw port.
<OvenWerks> Midi through is of almost no use anymore
<dagdag> ok
<OvenWerks> (but jack creates it by default anyway)
<OvenWerks> You will have a box that says "a2j" at the top and it will have through and should also have your keyboard.
<OvenWerks> (probably the bottom entry)
<dagdag> let me see
<OvenWerks> If you don't have an a2j box with red in it (the same colour as mscore) then a2jmidid is not running
<OvenWerks> That would beg the question of how you started jack.
<dagdag> i ran a2j and is now in patchage...with colour red
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio-controls shouild auto start a2j for you.
<OvenWerks> good
<OvenWerks> did you run it with the -e flag?
<dagdag> with the e flag?
<OvenWerks> If run without, your kb will not show
<OvenWerks> yes the correct command to start a2j is a2jmidid -e
<OvenWerks> (that is why ubuntustudio-controls was made)
<dagdag> i have open studio controls
<OvenWerks> does it have two tabs?
<OvenWerks> (system tweaks and Audio setup?)
<dagdag> in controls /..yes
<OvenWerks> good, it is newer then
<OvenWerks> Jack master at the top should be your computer, I would guess (PCH or something)
<OvenWerks> sample rate 48k (change this to 44k1 if you must)
<OvenWerks> set Default PulseAudio output to "Jack Master" or you PCH device.
<dagdag> yes it writes intel alc analog...done the other things
<OvenWerks> The three or four check boxes should all be checked (the top one for jack may not be, that is ok)
<OvenWerks> start or restart jack
<dagdag> all checked
<OvenWerks> you will need to do a System->Connect to jack in patchage and maybe restart mscore
<dagdag> green connection left right to playback are connected
<OvenWerks> patchage should now show an a2j box with your oxygen25 in it
<dagdag> no doesnt show...all sepparate and different colours
<OvenWerks> so there is no a2j
<OvenWerks> did you restart jack in -controls?
<OvenWerks> When you restart jack patchage should loose all the jack bits and you need to go to System->connect to jack to get them back.
<OvenWerks> mscore will need to be restared.
<dagdag> i restarted jack in controls..now in patchage only shows 2 times oxygen..and two times midi through all the rst has dissapeared
<OvenWerks> in the menu bar use System->connect to jack
<OvenWerks> (the patcgae menu bar)
<OvenWerks> *patchage
<dagdag> aha lots written and allready connected
<OvenWerks> dagdag: yes, do you see your kb?
<OvenWerks> (that is the important thing after all)
<dagdag> yes i see the oxygen in red in the same box with a2j
<OvenWerks> good.
<OvenWerks> so you will have to restart mscore to see that
<OvenWerks> if you haven't already
<OvenWerks> (mscore doesn't have a reconnect to jack button that I could find)
<dagdag> wow..i just played the first notes with oxygen in musescore
<OvenWerks> \o/
<dagdag> so next time if i open my computer and musescore..when i plugin my oxygen..doest it recognise automatic
<OvenWerks> If you don't stop jack in -controls, the next time you boot jack will run at session start and so be there. If the kb is plugged in before you run mscore then it should just auto connect
<OvenWerks> You should not have to restart jack.
<OvenWerks> It is ok to leave jack runn all the time, I have been doing so for about 5 years now.
<OvenWerks> I even do this in my wifes computer and she doesn't do that much audio besides skype, but It allows me to turn her mic off and on
<dagdag> great!i thank you for your precious time!!and all that have reacted here above!!
<OvenWerks> (she likes to sing with music)
<OvenWerks> no problem.
<dagdag> hope she sings well:)
<OvenWerks> she sings in a long term care facility and there is no problems with residents for up to 2 hours after she is done.
<OvenWerks> she does good.
<dagdag> i just tries someth
<dagdag> i unplugged oxygen..and plugged it in again...restarted musescore...but i had to reconnect in patchage...
<OvenWerks> yes, mscore only reconnects on start up
<OvenWerks> there are some commandline utillities that look for new ports and connect them (or disconnect) via an alogrythum the user sets up
<OvenWerks> jack-plumbing comes to mind
<OvenWerks> you may need to install jack-tools if it is not there
<dagdag> so i have to each time i use musescore also open patchage to reconnect a2j with mscore
<OvenWerks> if you plug in your keyboard before starting mscore it should make all the connections at that time.
<dagdag> let me see
<OvenWerks> in mscore->preferences->I/O there is a checkbox for "remember last connections.
<dagdag> yes it did!!GREAT!!!
<OvenWerks> That should be checked by default
<dagdag> its working!!im so thankfull!!
<dagdag> can i ask you where you are in the world
<OvenWerks> sometimes these things seem intuitive to the developer, but may not be to the user.
<OvenWerks> I am on Vancouver Island in Canada
<dagdag> wow..canada..few days ago i spoke to a canadian..im in greece
<OvenWerks> A lot of linux audio devs are in Europe, mostly France and Germany
<dagdag> give my greetings to joni mitchel
<OvenWerks> But for ubuntustudio, Eickmeyer and I are both on the NA west coast. (he is somewhat south of me in the US)
<dagdag> and again thank you for your great help and getting me through this
<OvenWerks> She is almost half way closer to you in Ontario I think
<dagdag> ah ok..nice to know
<OvenWerks> So the best time to get help here may be to think UTC -0700
<dagdag> so you are always on these chats of ubuntu studio
<OvenWerks> my irc client is always going, but I am not always watching...
<OvenWerks> I do tend to look at the back scroll though
<dagdag> ok...im signing out...greetings from europe to you in canada
<OvenWerks> Ok, bye now.
<dagdag> bye bye...
<neoangel> hi there guys
<neoangel> greetings
<neoangel> is anyone there who knows or is in charge of the ubuntu studio kernel?
<Eickmeyer> neoangel: The Ubuntu Studio Kernel is no different from the main Ubuntu kernel except for one build flag.
<Eickmeyer> The Ubuntu Studio team no longer directly maintains it.
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-29
<Eickmeyer> #ubuntu-kernel is the place for kernel questions.
<OvenWerks> neoangel: if you have a question about the lowlatency kernel, feel free to ask. Most of the RT patch set were rolled into the main kernel tree some years ago now. The only real difference between lowlatency and RT is that RT has hard preempt and lowlatency softens that enough that the DE can kill a runaway RT process
<studiobot> Heeroo1 was removed by: Heeroo1
 * OvenWerks hates auto mount/play of hotpluggable stuff
<OvenWerks> first comment on 19.10 iso
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-30
<OerHeks> hardening ..
<dagdag> good evening!...having some trouble with saving my settings in terminal,alsamixer...eachtime i reboot the settings either for speaker or headphone swith off...ive tried saving with and without sudo,command alsactl store...but nothing...im running the latest studio..and on the other laptop,,running 18.1..with same problem..
<dagdag_> good evening!...having some trouble with saving my settings in terminal,alsamixer...eachtime i reboot the settings either for speaker or headphone swith off...ive tried saving with and without sudo,command alsactl store...but nothing...im running the latest studio..and on the other laptop,,running 18.1..with same problem..
<dagdag_> good evening!...having some trouble with saving my settings in terminal,alsamixer...eachtime i reboot the settings either for speaker or headphone swith off...ive tried saving with and without sudo,command alsactl store...but nothing...im running the latest studio..and on the other laptop,,running 18.1..with same problem..
<FunkyStickman> Are you using Pulse Audio at all?
<dagdag_> yes..
<dagdag_> all settings there are ok
<dagdag_> im just searchig for a way to save my settings in terminal
<FunkyStickman> "alsactl store" saves settings in /etc/asound.state Have you looked at that file?
<FunkyStickman> Does it exist, and can you edit it?
<FunkyStickman> might be in /etc/alsa/asound.store
<dagdag_> let me take a look
<dagdag_> dont have that file etc/asound.state
<FunkyStickman> is it anywhere else?
<dagdag_> nope nowhere to be found
<FunkyStickman> Could also be in your home folder somewhere. Like ~/.config/alsa/ but there should be one somewhere. If it's not, then you could try making a blank file, then try to store settings again.
<dagdag_> ok..let me take a look
<FunkyStickman> I'm not at my Ubuntu computer right now, so I can't double check it...
<FunkyStickman> But might give you some ideas to look for
<dagdag_> working on it..creating this new file should i create it in the file of alsa or separate
<FunkyStickman> the alsa documentation says it's looking for /etc/asound.store so I would try that first
<dagdag_> ok
<FunkyStickman> make sure you set correct permissions on it, too
<dagdag_> just not there...can we go back a few steps...if i have the alsamixer open in terminal...how would you store it and what happens after the command like sudo alsactl store?
<FunkyStickman> Read this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/50067/howto-save-alsamixer-settings
<FunkyStickman> the "store" command should create or modify the /etc/asound.store file.
<FunkyStickman> Can try "alsactl --file ~/.config/asound.state store"
<FunkyStickman> which would be in your home directory
<OvenWerks> dagdag_: your audio should be where you left it when you reboot.
<FunkyStickman> ~ means your home directory
<OvenWerks> however, if pulse can see the device, it will change settings on it as it sees fit.
<dagdag_> hi ovenwerks
<dagdag_> all getting a bit mixed up for me here
<OvenWerks> pulse does watch jack (not jackd) pins to sense when phones are pulgged/unplugged and changes settings as required
<dagdag_> nope cant follow
<OvenWerks> Jack has no way of knowing if you have phones plugged in or not and would not adjust settings anyway.
<dagdag_> so i have open terminal alsamixer...cause eactime i reboot the settings have changed
<OvenWerks> the alsa control settings have changed in which way?
<dagdag_> that either head phones or speaker are on mm
<dagdag_> and totaly silence
<dagdag_> when i open alsamixer in terminal,and i change the settings and then close terminal everyth is fine when i reboot laptop settings change..looking for a way to save these settings
<OvenWerks> So you are using jack for audio as a back end?
<dagdag_> what does it mean back end
<OvenWerks> dagdag_: normally if pulse can see the device it will switch between hp and speaker on it's own...
<OvenWerks>  but when we add jack to the mix that doesn't happen. In your case it seems it is only a change in mixer settings (good) some laptops actually change the meaning of the pins in the jack
<dagdag_> well when i had opened pulseaudio at the moment i had at all sound i saw movement but no sound and so i started searching in the terminal..and i found alsa mixed changed the settings and it worked...but when i restarted the laptop i had to do these setting again and again...
<OvenWerks> ok in the pulse control application in the Output Devices tab, which device does it say it is using?
<OvenWerks> Mine says jack sink.
<dagdag_> well all these settings changed when the story started about getting my maudio connected to musescore...eickm send me ppa and i installed...must say musescore works great now!!:)
<dagdag_> you took me through the rest of the settings
<OvenWerks> yes, in pavucontrol under the Output Devices tab which device does it say you are using?
<dagdag_> where can i find pavucontrol
<OvenWerks> That is what sound setting opens from the little speaker icon in the top bar
<OvenWerks> The title will be "Volume Control"
<dagdag_> jacksink
<OvenWerks> (title of the window that opens)
<OvenWerks> right. ok.
<dagdag_> jacksink(pulseout)
<OvenWerks> jack does not know how to detect if the headphones are plugged in or not
<OvenWerks> the order of operations when you boot is:
<M_aD> dagdag_: next time please post once and wait for someone to respond: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<M_aD> :)
<dagdag_> ok
<OvenWerks> pulse starts and can see your device. It checks to see if the phones are plugged in or not and shuts off either the phones or the speakers.
<OvenWerks> Then autojack runs and tells pulse to ignore any devices so they won't interfere.
<dagdag_> ok
<OvenWerks> so if you plug or unplug phones after that pulse can't change the settings for you.
<dagdag_> so this is not working correct
<OvenWerks> now, you can leave the level up for both speakers and phones, but that is probably not what you want.
<OvenWerks> It depedns on what you call correct :)
<dagdag_> no when i use headph i dont want to hear speackr
<OvenWerks> Most audio devices that are used for audio production work do not work like the HDA audio and deal with phone on their own and so jack doesn't "listen" for a plug change.
<OvenWerks> right.
<dagdag_> how do i continue
<OvenWerks>  So to use alsactl you probably would need to save two file with settings in and switch from one to the other.
<dagdag_> can you take me through that path
<OvenWerks> But you don't want to have to open a terminal to do so...
<dagdag_> i have open alsamixer in terminal and i have made all the settings how i want
<OvenWerks> Do you always use things the same?
<OvenWerks> IE with headphones in?
 * OvenWerks notes that headphone switching is on the list for -controls
<OvenWerks> ro do you need a way to trun the speakers on as well?
<OvenWerks> *or
 * OvenWerks typing is not too good today :/
<dagdag_> i have made the settings in alsamixr so all volumes are up and when i plug in headph speakr go off
<OvenWerks> cool do the alsa settings change?
<dagdag_> i would like to learn how to store these settings properly
<OvenWerks> right first we need to save the settings in a convenient place.
<dagdag_> ok
<dagdag_> tell me
 * OvenWerks is looking it up...
<dagdag_> hows the weather in vanc island
<OvenWerks> in a terminal type: alsactl -f ~/.config/phoneson store
<OvenWerks> the weather is fine sunny and dry
<dagdag_> do i need to open another tab for this
<OvenWerks> any terminal will do
<dagdag_> great...here is nighttime sleepy:)
<OvenWerks> you should see your file with: ls -l ~/.config/phoneon
<OvenWerks> the size should be more than zero :)
<dagdag_> i copiep and pasted the whole line and entered..
<dagdag_> i did nothing
<dagdag_> copied
<OvenWerks> it should do nothing you can hear, alsa should still show things the same.
<OvenWerks> does ls -l ~/.config/phoneon show a file there?
<dagdag_> ls -l ~/.config/phoneon this file doesnt show
<OvenWerks> sorry spelling mistake... ls -l ~/.config/phoneson
<OvenWerks> I missed the s
<dagdag_> tell me where i can see this file
<OvenWerks> from your home directory in.config/
<OvenWerks> from your home directory in .config/
<dagdag_> no not there...maybe i seem to be doing someth wrong in terminal
<OvenWerks> when I do: ls -l ~/.config/phoneson
<OvenWerks> I get: -rw-rw-r-- 1 len len 31821 May 30 12:52 phoneson
<OvenWerks> So my file is 32kish
<OvenWerks> yours will likely be smaller
<dagdag_> in my terminal it just writes...my name and my computersname..and nothing else
<dagdag_> one moment
<dagdag_> mine writes all the same,,except my name and a number 9556
<OvenWerks> good. We have two more files to create...
<OvenWerks> the normal place to keep a file to do something (a script) would be ~/.local/bin/
<OvenWerks> Are you ok with editing a file in a terminal?
<dagdag_> i have no idea give it a try
<OvenWerks> Give me a minute my wife calls...
<OvenWerks> in a terminal:
<OvenWerks> nano ~/.local/bin/sndset.sh
<dagdag_> ok
<OvenWerks> That should open an editor with a white bar on top and two lines of "help" on the bottom
<OvenWerks> the first line:
<OvenWerks> #!/bash
<OvenWerks> The next line is sleep 10
<dagdag_> top writes gnu nano 3.2
<dagdag_> down writes
<OvenWerks> the next would be:
<dagdag_> lots of things but also ..home bin does not exist
<OvenWerks> alsactl -f ~/.config/phoneson restore
<OvenWerks> of course sorry.
<OvenWerks> mkdir ~/.local
<OvenWerks> mkdir ~/.local/bin
<OvenWerks> then you should be able to do:
<OvenWerks> nano ~/.local/bin/sndset.sh
<dagdag_> momnet
<dagdag_> moment]\
<OvenWerks> The file when finished should look like: www.ovenwerks.net/paste/sndset.sh
<OvenWerks> Odd it did npot add the http:// to the front.
<dagdag_> just a sec..i lost it completely...
<dagdag_> yea  i lost the whole story...i have one terminal open with the alsa settings...and another one open with gnu nano 3.2 which writes in the bottom new file
<dagdag_> thats where i am..what do i do
<dagdag_> please step by step
<OvenWerks> you want to add three lines:
<OvenWerks> #!bash
<OvenWerks> sleep 10
<OvenWerks> alsactl -f ~/.config/phoneson restore
<dagdag_> did all that in the gnu nano terminal
<dagdag_> do i press enter
<OvenWerks> control X will ask if you want to save it (choose Yes
<OvenWerks> control x means hold the control key down and press X in case that is not clear
<dagdag_> aha
<dagdag_> did that and also the YES
<dagdag_> crweated a file
<dagdag_> let me search for it
<OvenWerks> ok again on the terminal command line type:
<OvenWerks> chmod +x ~/.local/bin/sndset.sh
<OvenWerks> then if you type:
<OvenWerks> ls ~/.local/bin/*
<OvenWerks> you should see sndset.sh
<dagdag_> one moment
<OvenWerks> in green
<dagdag_> chmod +x ~/.local/bin/sndset.sh...do i open another terminal for this one
<OvenWerks> shouldn't have to so long as you have one open just use it
<OvenWerks> the editor shold have exited when you saved the file
<dagdag_> well i put this line i a terminal and it says;no such file or directory
<OvenWerks> what happens if you just do ls?
<OvenWerks> can you see the file in the current directory?
<dagdag_> no
<OvenWerks> I'm confused.
<OvenWerks> if you type in: pwd what does it show?
<dagdag_> it writes in blue different files...but not the one created ..yea me tooooo:)
<dagdag_> home and my name
<OvenWerks> blue is directories
<OvenWerks> ok type cd ~/.local
<OvenWerks> then type: ls
<dagdag_> writes in blue bin share
<OvenWerks> you shold see a blue bin
<OvenWerks> ok type cd bin
<dagdag_> yes
<OvenWerks> then type: ls
<dagdag_> writes in grey some sndset.sh
<OvenWerks> good
<OvenWerks> type: chmod +x sndset.sh
<dagdag_> ok
<OvenWerks> type: ls
<OvenWerks> (again) it should now be green
<dagdag_> snd is green
<OvenWerks> ]type: ./sndset.sh
<OvenWerks> your cursor should set for 10 sec
<OvenWerks> (no error)
<dagdag_> ok
<dagdag_> no error
<OvenWerks> in alsamixer, mess up your settings. turn the headphones down or something
<OvenWerks> Then type: ./sndset.sh
<OvenWerks> again and your settings should be restored
<dagdag_> ok
<OvenWerks> (and we have one more file to create)
<dagdag_> one moment
<dagdag_> i shut off the hphone an speakrs
<OvenWerks> ./sndset.sh
<OvenWerks> should turn them back on
<dagdag_> nope
<OvenWerks> no error?
<dagdag_> no
<dagdag_> ah wait
<dagdag_> YES
<OvenWerks> It should take 10 sec
<dagdag_> they are back to normal
<OvenWerks> good
<dagdag_> it took 10sec
<dagdag_> :)
<OvenWerks> Now we want this to run by itself when you log in
<dagdag_> tell me is there not an easier way ...
<dagdag_> ok lets go....
<OvenWerks> At the bottom of the main menu there is an icon with a switch and two tools crossed
<OvenWerks> when you hover over it it should say All settings
<OvenWerks> if you click on that the settings manager should open
<dagdag_> got it
<OvenWerks> Almost at the bottom there is Session and Startup
<dagdag_> yes
<OvenWerks> if you click on that there are five tabs click on Application Autostart
<dagdag_> ok
<OvenWerks> Near the bottom there is  +Add
<dagdag_> ok
<dagdag_> go ahead
<OvenWerks> A dialog opens and asks for a name: sndset would be fine
<dagdag_> ok
<OvenWerks> The description doesn't matter
<dagdag_> ok
<OvenWerks> the command has a directory box beside it and you can click on that
<dagdag_> ok
<OvenWerks> if you click on you home directory you should see in the list: .local
<OvenWerks> double click then same with bin
<dagdag_> wait
<OvenWerks> and same with sndset.sh
<OvenWerks> sorry
<dagdag_> few steps back
<dagdag_> i clicked on directory box
<dagdag_> and doesnt say .local anywhere
<OvenWerks> on the side there is a places column
<OvenWerks> in that colomn there should be your user name. click on that
<dagdag_> just sndset.sh and 50pulse someth
<OvenWerks> ok click on sndset,sh
<dagdag_> did that
<OvenWerks> ok should put it in the command box
<dagdag_> done that
<dagdag_> its in the box and marked
<OvenWerks> it should have the whole command line from /home/<user>/.local/bin/sndset.sh
<dagdag_> no just sndset.sh
<OvenWerks> so if you ok that you should find it in the main applications list right at the bottom (the list in Applications autostart
<dagdag_> when i clicked my username  also no .local there
<OvenWerks> Ok I may be ahead of you again. are you still in the file chooser?
<OvenWerks> Sorry, I do this too much and go to fast
<dagdag_> sndset.sh is in the list of aplic auto start
<OvenWerks> That sounds good
<dagdag_> but it doesnt have the whole line:/home/<user>/.local/bin/sndset.s
<OvenWerks> It should just show the name there
<dagdag_> shows sndset.sh
<OvenWerks> if you click on sndset.sh and click on the edit button below it will reopen the dialog
<dagdag_> yes
<OvenWerks> in the little dialog on the command line you should see the whole path
<dagdag_> writes tmp mozilla...my name...sndset.sh
<dagdag_> tha doesnt sound good
<OvenWerks> no that is the wrong file.
<dagdag_> thought so
<OvenWerks> open the file chooser again
<dagdag_> yes
<OvenWerks> on the left onder recently used is your user. click that
<dagdag_> clicked username
<OvenWerks> There should be some .something file names there
<OvenWerks> in the middle column
<OvenWerks> scroll down and see if you can find .local
<dagdag_> nothing
<OvenWerks> (On my system there are a lot of .name files... 4 pages or so)
<OvenWerks> ok, lets try something different
<dagdag_> looking but nothing
<dagdag_> ok
<OvenWerks> At the top left corner there is a icon with a pencil (your may be different) but it is top left of the file chooser. if you click that you should get text box to type in
<dagdag_> yes
<OvenWerks> type ~/.local/bin/
<OvenWerks> can you see sndset.sh?
<dagdag_> ok i entered
<dagdag_> and have now
<dagdag_> a .local  someth
<dagdag_> like you wrote somewhere above
<dagdag_> the line in the edit aplication is .local/bin/sndset.sh
<OvenWerks> ? should be ~/.local/bin/sndset.sh
<dagdag_> yes..with username
<OvenWerks> ok
<OvenWerks> so the little "add application" is all filled out then with a name and a commnd, hitting ok should save the file
<dagdag_> yes
<OvenWerks> reboot should test it.
<dagdag_> ok...do i get back to the chat after
<OvenWerks>  up to you... though it would be nice to know it worked :)
<dagdag_> yea of course!!!
<dagdag_> be back
<dagdag> back
<OvenWerks> hi]
<dagdag> not working
<dagdag> speakers where off
<OvenWerks> but headset on?
<dagdag> sorry the other way around
<dagdag> speakers were on  headphone no
<OvenWerks> in a terminal type: ~/.local/bin/sndset.sh
<OvenWerks> (make sure that still works... remober 10 sec)
<dagdag> ok
<dagdag> ready
<dagdag> settings changed in alsamix
<OvenWerks> so open the settings manager again
<OvenWerks> session and startup->Application Autostart
<dagdag> got it
<dagdag> sndset
<OvenWerks> the box beside is checked?
<dagdag> yes
<OvenWerks> ok, lets try an edit to that so click on sndset and then edit at the bottom
<dagdag> ok done
<OvenWerks> if you click in the command: box
<OvenWerks> then use the right arrow key to get right to the end of the line.
<dagdag> writes sndset save..and...save1
<OvenWerks> the cursor should be right after the last h
<dagdag> ok
<OvenWerks> add a space and &
<dagdag> ok
<OvenWerks> so the whole line would be /home/user/.local/bin/sndset.sh &
<OvenWerks> then ok that and try agian.
<dagdag> no not there
<OvenWerks> ok where?
<dagdag> ok
<dagdag> got it
<OvenWerks> if you have saved that then I guess try reboot again.
<dagdag> the only thing i did is change the name in edit aplication
<OvenWerks> oh...
<OvenWerks> ok,
<dagdag> yes yes
<dagdag> i types & in command box at the end
<OvenWerks> ok
<dagdag> now reboot
<OvenWerks> ok
<dagdag> working:)))
<dagdag> all is working
<dagdag> just wonder how i am going to aply all this to my other laptop
<dagdag> do you have a copy of our chat
<dagdag> ovenwerks you still there
<OvenWerks> ya
<dagdag> i gotto sign out..dead tired..im happy you got me through
<OvenWerks> our chat lets see...
<dagdag> i have to aply all of this to the other one...
<OvenWerks> http://www.ovenwerks.net/
<OvenWerks> opps
<OvenWerks> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2019/05/30/%23ubuntustudio.html
<OvenWerks> dagdag: ^^^ has the irc log
<OvenWerks> wait 10 minutes or so for it to add the last hour
<dagdag> ok
<dagdag> i thank you again!!hard work!!...wish there was an easier way for someth like this
<OvenWerks> glad it works...
<OvenWerks> something to add to -controls.
<dagdag> yea...i stored your home page...ill check it out later...ill wait for the last our part
<OvenWerks> my home page is.... lod these days
<OvenWerks> *old
<dagdag> i thank you again!have a nice day ill let you know how the other one turned out
<OvenWerks> ok
<OvenWerks> bye then
<dagdag> so you gotten much older:))
<OvenWerks> my boys are almost as tall as I
<dagdag> does the last hour show up somewhere here
<OvenWerks> it will, not yet though, it onlu updates once an hour
<dagdag> ok..but they grow fast by the blink of the eyes
<dagdag> ah ok...can i check it tomorow..i saved it
<dagdag> got it byebye!!
<OvenWerks> bye
#ubuntustudio 2019-05-31
<studiobot> Dudley Moore was added by: Dudley Moore
<studiobot> <Dudley Moore> Morning all, just joined as I’m contemplating moving all my audio editing to the Ubuntu platform. I use Ubuntu on one of my main desktops so I’m fully familiar with the OS but use Logic as my main DAW. … My question is, how good is the support for USB and FireWire? … I have a Roland FireWire interface that I am hoping will be sup
<studiobot> ported, what are the drivers like? Or should i go for a class compliant USB interface? … Thanks all!
<OvenWerks> Dudley Moore: Fire wire support should be quite good. That being said, I have personally never used or owned one. These days, firewire support has been wrapped up into the alsa drivers and so if they are not working for you, the alsa firewire drivers need to be blacklisted and the ffado drivers used instead. Anything that is USB 1.1 or 2.0 compliant should just work. So if it works on a Mac it
<OvenWerks> should work fine on Linux.
<studiobot> <Waxer> OK GUYS MANY THANKS!
<studiobot> <Waxer> Sorry for caps!
#ubuntustudio 2019-06-02
<Megaladon> hey, I'm running ubuntu studio 18.10 and my volume keys aren't working
<Eickmeyer> Megaladon: known problem. Let me see if I can find the bug report.
<Megaladon> thanks
<Eickmeyer> Megaladon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-volumed/+bug/1291855
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1291855 in xfce4-volumed (Ubuntu) "After pulseaudio restart, volume keys no longer work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Eickmeyer> Megaladon: Read my comment #7, that should be your workaround.
<Eickmeyer> Permanent workaround coming to 19.10.
<Eickmeyer> Unfortunately, development has stopped on xfce4-volumed.
<Megaladon> is it this one? killall xfce4-volumed
<Megaladon> xfce4-volumed
<Eickmeyer> Yes. That needs to be entered in a terminal, one line at a time, or with && between them.
<Megaladon> bash: syntax error near unexpected token '&&'
<Megaladon> ?
<Eickmeyer> No, if you want to put them all in one line, you'd but && in the middle.
<Eickmeyer> "killall xfce4-volumed && xfce4-volumed"
<Megaladon> ah
<Megaladon> works now
<Megaladon> thank you!!
<Eickmeyer> Good. Unfortunately, you'll have to do that any time you switch between Jack and PulseAudio. In other words, when PulseAudio restarts.
<Megaladon> What's the difference between Jack and PulseAudio?
<Megaladon> I frequently use Ardour is that goig to mess with anything I just did?
<Megaladon> nvmd, I just looked it up.
<Megaladon> thanks for the volume fix
<Eickmeyer> Megaladon: You're welcome. I finally pulled the trigger and put it in the release notes.
<Eickmeyer> It has only become a problem recently, which is why it went undetected.
<Megaladon> I'm way stoked on ubuntu studio and recording with ardour
<Megaladon> what would cause PulseAudio to restart
<Eickmeyer> Megaladon: It's fun. I used to do a lot more recording, but I also have used it for live effects processing.
<Megaladon> cool
<Megaladon> like adjusting the output sound of a pedal while playing live?
<Eickmeyer> Megaladon: I'm an audio engineer, so we're talking vocal effects or taking an instrument and adding a stereo-pseudo-surround effect to it using phase and delay manipulation.
<Megaladon> sounds like an advanced form of reverb
<Eickmeyer> Not exactly. The guitarist would send all of that to the amp, then I'd have the amp mic'd to the mixer. From there I'd send the audio from the mixer to my computer via USB where it would split the signal into two,
<Eickmeyer> change the phase on one, then add a slight (10-20ms) delay on that channel with a slight EQ to make it sound like the amp was a stero amp.
<Eickmeyer> Megaladon: ^
<Eickmeyer> EQ boost around 3k of about 2-3dB.
<Eickmeyer> Then I'd send that back to the mixer in the form of a stereo return to a spare channel.
<Eickmeyer> The effects I'd do would be controlled via a Behringer X-Touch Mini MIDI controller.
<Megaladon> gotchya
<Megaladon> thanks again for the help, I'll catchya later
<studio-user268> Can I run Ubuntu Studio on a PC with 2 GB ram and 2,2 Ghz single core processor? Also, will it work to run the latest version alongside win 7?
<Thr0r> I'm looking into Ubuntu studio to create a lib of all my old music CD's and playlists and all but when copying from CD I only get Track 1, Track 2,.. Not the song title.... Is It possible to retrieve that from the CD? I'm using Parole 1.0.2 now.
<M_aD> install asunder to rip CD's
<Thr0r> ok - thanks - I will check that
<M_aD> works great, been using it for a few years now myself on various distro'
<Thr0r> M_aD:  I installed Asunder but it will not start. Nothing happens when I click on it..
<M_aD> weird
<Thr0r> yes..
<M_aD> i'm no expert on when stuff goes wrong or doesn't work
<M_aD> doe you have Jack running? If so stop it and try again
<M_aD> doe/do
<Thr0r> Ok, It seems to happen from time to time on Linux...
<Thr0r> ok - I will try
<M_aD> never had that issue so it doesn't happen from time to time, at least not at my end
<M_aD> Thr0r: by the way, which version of ubuntu studio are you using?
<Thr0r> The latest 19.04
<M_aD> Had Ubuntu Studio 19.04 running myself without any issues using asunder, same on xubuntu 19.04 that i use on this machine at the moment
<Thr0r> I have tried to stop Jack, did not help, I have tried to uncheck "Auto Start Jack at session start" and reboot - did not help. Now I also tried to install Asunder on my xubuntu laptop with no Jack installed - And it still will not start. Nothing happens..
<M_aD> hard to believe since it works at my end
<M_aD> is it a VM or bare metal install
<M_aD> if it's installed on your computer what are the specs
<Thr0r> Studio install i dualboot with win7 using Grub. xubuntu is "bare metal" - Only xubuntu install on that
<Thr0r> What is the command in Linux to get the specs of my computer?
<M_aD> inxi -Fxz
<M_aD> use pastebin to share the info
<M_aD> https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Thr0r> ok -I used pastebin now
<Thr0r> that is info of my xubuntu laptop
<M_aD> where's the link?
<Thr0r> oh....   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BdfJzRjzzF/
<M_aD> that's not the complete output of inxi -Fxz
<M_aD> how much ram does it have?
<Thr0r> But when it does not work on any of my laptops it must be something wrong with the insall
<Thr0r> 2GB
<M_aD> is that xubuntu or ubuntu studio...
<Thr0r> that is info of my xubuntu laptop.  The Ubuntu studio has 6GB RAM
<M_aD> oh, i thought xubuntu also was 19.04 but it's 18.04.2
<M_aD> maybe something is wonky hardwarewise, hard drive issues maybe that's causing stuff to get corrupted and act weird
<Thr0r> Yes - I don't think the is any xubuntu 19.04?
<M_aD> what do you mean?
<M_aD> that there's no xubuntu 19.04? sorry not getting the last phrase
<M_aD> anyway, no matter what, i can't help you further with the issues you have
<Thr0r> When I was downloading I just saw studio in 19.04 and xubuntu in 18.04 - but I don't know. Doesn't mater really. Asund does not work and I am getting nowhere. I would like to have some way of copying my CD's with Album and Song titles. But I will have to look somewhere for that
<M_aD> there is a xubuntu 19.04..... as with Ubuntu releases all flavours are released at the same time
<M_aD> try restarting and see if asunder starts then
<M_aD> if not check if your hard drives are still ok
<Thr0r> ok. I have tried restart. But anyway - thanks for the help.
<M_aD> you're welcome
<Thr0r> M_aD: Still there? I must apologize to you for the Asunder issue - not starting etc. I went into Software shop and search for Asunder and installed the first one there. The description matched what I wanted but as you know it did not start. Turns out I installed Asunder-casept (don't know what that is but has the same description as Asunder CD-ripper). So now I installed Asunder CD-ripper and it starts and works like a charm, seems
<Thr0r>  really, really good! Sorry for taking up your time but the Software shop descriptions tricked me...
<M_aD> Thr0r: no problem :)
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-25
<virtuosoj[m]> Will Ubuntu studio PPA get latest version of Ardour?
<Eickmeyer> virtuosoj[m]: It will have to be a separate PPA from the normal Backports PPA since it can break existing Ardour sessions. We want people to be able to add it when they are ready.
<chullec32> hi!
<chullec32> greetings from Chile!
<ranz> hi all. new ubuntustudio user. need suggestion to access googledrive in a similar way as ubuntu classic. anyone?
<OvenWerks> ranz: no clue what that means
<OvenWerks> google drive is just a website, no?
<ranz> actually, not only.  In Ubuntu classic you can map gdrive as a disk on your file manager, and use it as if it's local (but not using local space) it's a good tool
<ranz> I have more than one for different jobs
<OvenWerks> So is that a part of nautilus?
<OvenWerks> try running nautius from command line, it will either come up or give you a: Try: sudo apt install <deb name>
<OvenWerks> other than that, maybe ask on #xubuntu
<ranz> part of the system settings there is an "account manager" that is not available in Studio, this toll manages the login. tried to install in Studio but fails
<Eickmeyer> Different desktop environment. Xfce vs GNOME
<OvenWerks> again that is one of those things best asked in #xubuntu
<ranz> good point, thanks
<OvenWerks> ranz: if you prefer ubuntu vamilla, you may wish to install Studio over top of ubuntu desktop
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer | ranz
<ubottu> ranz: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<ranz> this is new for me.  I used to add audio tools on vanilla UBUNTU, but not really stable. that's why changed
<OvenWerks> installer adds some system tweaks that can be helpful.
<ranz> thanks OvenWerks.   If will not succeed whit pure Studio, will come back tu LTS Ubuntu and tweak it.  another day....
<OvenWerks> ok
<IAEON> any here have a running realtime kernel?
<Eickmeyer> !rt | IAEON
<ubottu> IAEON: The RT kernel is the Linux kernel with special realtime patches applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowlatency and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<Eickmeyer> TL;DR: Realtime kernels are a BAD IDEA.
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-26
<moonfmdesire> Hi, I have a motu m2 and followed this : https://panther.kapsi.fi/posts/2020-02-02_motu_m4   but still get no audio.
<Eickmeyer> moonfmdesire: You didn't need to do any of that. It's completely setup for you by Ubuntu Studio Controls.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls | moonfmdesire
<ubottu> moonfmdesire: Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Eickmeyer> You'll also need to do your routing with Carla's patchbay. That can be opened from within Controls.
<virtuosoj[m]> Ugh feeling frustrated.  Downloaded Ardour 6.0 and ran it - window doesn't seem to be full-screenable, and it's not picking up input from my audio interface
<Eickmeyer> virtuosoj[m]: We can't support Ardour 6.0 yet.
<Eickmeyer> virtuosoj[m]: /join #freenode_#ardour:matrix.org
<virtuosoj[m]> <Eickmeyer "virtuosoj: We can't support Ardo"> Eickmeyer: Thank you.  I posted there.  If I can't get some of my problems fixed I will just uninstall and re-install from ubuntu studio ppas
<Eickmeyer> virtuosoj[m]: It's not in the PPAs yet, you'd have to get it from the Ubuntu repos.
<moonfmdesire> Eickmeyer, There is not much in the way of options in ubuntustudiocontrols
<moonfmdesire> Eickmeyer, Alsamixer, same story
<Eickmeyer> moonfmdesire: That's by design. It's supposed to be simple and do the heavy lifting for you.
<Eickmeyer> moonfmdesire: You shouldn't have to change the defaults in the /etc directory. If you do, you're on your own or need to consult whoever's instructions you followed.
<moonfmdesire> Eickmeyer, I get no audio playback, unfortunately.
<Eickmeyer> We're not in the habit of supporting instructions we don't give out.
 * Eickmeyer is off to dinner
<moonfmdesire> Eickmeyer, I changed everything back, I undid the command
<moonfmdesire> moonfmdesire, is off to install another distro
<moonfmdesire> What's a good distro that will support external sound cards
<moonfmdesire> ?
<moonfmdesire> It's not ubuntustudio, unless the card is 20+ years old
<Eickmeyer> moonfmdesire: I use a 2018 Behringer UMC404HD with Midas preamps, so your argument holds no weight.
<Eickmeyer> moonfmdesire: I'm a volunteer, just like everyone else. Ubuntu Studio isn't made by any company, and you got it for free.
<Eickmeyer> That said, if you can't hear anything, then chances are it's somewhere in alsamixer/qasmixer or needs to be routed through a patchbay such as Carla.
<Eickmeyer> Another place for help could be #opensourcemusicians or #lau (Linux Audio Users)
<moonfmdesire> Eickmeyer, Your dinner will get cold.
<Eickmeyer> moonfmdesire: Dinner is in my stomach.
<Eickmeyer> And please, do not troll.
<moonfmdesire> I came here to get this device to output audio in Ubuntu studio, you are giving me variations on the same theme: it doe snot work. So simply just say, 'it does not work'  : - )
<Eickmeyer> No, because others have got it working. I just have no experience with that.
<moonfmdesire> That's fine
<Eickmeyer> But to come in here and bash Ubuntu Studio is not OK.
<Eickmeyer> We also can't support 3rd party instructions.
<moonfmdesire> Nor third part devices
<moonfmdesire> Which is cool
<Eickmeyer> That's completely up to the Linux kernel, which we do not develop.
<moonfmdesire> Can't support everything
<Eickmeyer> Do you have any further questions?
<moonfmdesire> Yep, I'll just install something that does work. But I think you need more dinner. Have some chocolate too, it will make you happier.   : - )
<IAEON> supposed to do realtime
<IAEON> maybe it is hardwarr passthrough noy kernel
<Eickmeyer> IAEON: Did you read the link I showed you?
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-27
<AppAraat[m]> Hello, ubuntustudio-controls is telling me that RT permissions have not been properly installed. However, I did click on "Fix RT permissions", then logged out and back in. However it's still telling me that.
<AppAraat[m]> This might be a bug in ubuntustudio-controls but in the meantime I can listen to audio just fine.
 * AppAraat[m] sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/UJBFYjBvJuiscBUepssSpMkR >
<AppAraat[m]> I started it like 20 min ago and it's already at 20k+ lines.
<AppAraat[m]> Hmm, come to think of it, I can't seem to be able to record audio from my internal mic into Audacity...
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]: this is -controls from Studio 20.04? That message is sort of normal, but the new version should only do that once, it just means jack is not running right now.
<AppAraat[m]> This is 18.04 but with the backport PPA
<OvenWerks> You may have to actually reboot to get rid of the realtime message.
<AppAraat[m]> but you're saying that even with the RT message, it should still work?
<OvenWerks> What is the message with the rt warning? just that you have not logged out and in? Jack may not run
<OvenWerks> Jack expects to be able to lock memory
<OvenWerks> Your user has to have access via being a part of the audio group
<OvenWerks> Once added to the audio group, there has to be a second login to pick that up
<OvenWerks> The user gets the groups at login.
<OvenWerks> systemd has added trouble to things in that most DEs have not yet figgured out how to actually log out of the logind session
<OvenWerks> we have fixed this in xfce, but the gnome DE may still have trouble in this area
<AppAraat[m]> My user has always been a part of the audio group and is so now as well. If I fire up `qjackctl` and start it that way, it just seems to run. Here's the log of that: https://paste.debian.net/plain/1149188
<AppAraat[m]> (I know that this method isn't recommended, but it's possible)
<OvenWerks> Wed May 27 19:04:10 2020: JACK server starting in realtime mode with priority 10
<OvenWerks> That looks good
<OvenWerks> If controls still gives the warning, then there may be a problem
<OvenWerks> ... not with your setup but with the way things interact with the DE you are using
<AppAraat[m]> It does... however according to my syslog: https://paste.debian.net/plain/1149191
<OvenWerks> starting jack from controls should work as well
<AppAraat[m]> ...which is weird because those are pretty contradicting messages.
<OvenWerks> I was wondering if this may be the problem but you are 18.04: https://discourse.ardour.org/t/anyone-encountering-rt-jack-issues-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-20-04-lts/103477
<OvenWerks> And that seems to be a new one that has shown up for people in 20.04 on some systems.
<OvenWerks> It seems no one has figgured out why and which systems
 * AppAraat[m] sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/sgDRAMzBLJlzDJAYinNKNKNv >
<OvenWerks> so you saying that hitting the start jack button on controls doesn't work?
<AppAraat[m]> ...but since the `ubuntustudio-controls` is recommended, I thought I'd try it that way.  Maybe something might have conflicts with something from the previous method?
<OvenWerks> both qjackctl and -controls start jackdbus the same way
<AppAraat[m]> It does, and here's the JACK log when I start it via `ubuntustudio-controls`: https://paste.debian.net/plain/1149195
<OvenWerks> ok good
<AppAraat[m]> Is it btw normal to have 2 of these instances running? `/usr/bin/python3 -u /usr/bin/autojack` - One is from my user and another is from root.
<OvenWerks> you should be able to get extra functionallity from
<OvenWerks> root? jack should never be run from root... ever
<OvenWerks> running jack from root will block all possibilty of a user being able to access whatever device root has taken
<AppAraat[m]> hmm yeah, seems when I start JACK from `ubuntustudio-controls` I can't run audio apps anymore. For example `play -n synth whitenoise gain -6` (which I use for testing) just hangs and I had to kill -9 it.
<AppAraat[m]> Might this be because I start `ubuntustudio-controls` using sudo?
<OvenWerks> again you should never start jack from root
<OvenWerks> if you have to do that there are other problems
<OvenWerks> but yes that will mess things up a lot
<AppAraat[m]> I don't start JACK from root, only `ubuntustudio-controls`
<OvenWerks> you now have three (maybe more) processes running from root that should not be
<OvenWerks> starting -cxontrols from root (or qjackctl) will start jack from root
<OvenWerks> I would sugest a reboot to clear that stuff out
<OvenWerks> audio applications must run as the user you are using
 * AppAraat[m] sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/rzXqbnLJjROvAJTzmQWQcrJM >
<OvenWerks> reboot
<AppAraat[m]> So I'm guessing the routing in JACK got messed up somewhere
<OvenWerks> There will still be other processes running as root
<AppAraat[m]> https://i.imgur.com/2dl1OYI.png
<OvenWerks> running _any_ audio application, utility, etc as root will block the audio devices from the user
<OvenWerks> have you rebooted yet?
<AppAraat[m]> No, but I will shortly. Added note: When I started `ubuntustudio-controls` as normal user, the RT warning message did not appear.
<OvenWerks> yes but you need to get rid of any odd things running as root that should not be
<OvenWerks> good.
<OvenWerks> (that the rt message is not there)
<AppAraat[m]> roger that, I'll reboot and report.
<AppAraat[m]> ok, rebooted. Audio works without starting `ubuntustudio-controls` (meaning perhaps JACK isn't started yet?)
<AppAraat[m]> Now will try to start JACK via `ubuntustudio-controls`
<OvenWerks> cool
<AppAraat[m]> Ok, started JACK via `ubuntustudio-controls`, and now audio has disappeared...
<OvenWerks> are you trying to use pulse or alsa?
<OvenWerks> once jack has the audio device, no other device can use it at the same tiome
<AppAraat[m]> ALSA as backend, this is how PA bridging looks like: https://i.imgur.com/V6TWGMW.png
<OvenWerks> there should be a pulse to jack bridge (by default) that alklows pulse to keep doing things
<AppAraat[m]> I'm trying to do ALSA <-> JACK <-> PA
<OvenWerks> try in a terminal: jack_lsp -c |pastebinit
<OvenWerks> (show me the URL)
<AppAraat[m]> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/w4t6t2bkxR/
<OvenWerks> did that have the -c in it?
<OvenWerks> I don't see any connections
<AppAraat[m]> yes, I pasted exactly what you gave me.
<OvenWerks> Oh of course you have set the pulse bridging to no-connections
<AppAraat[m]> So I guess I have to manually make connections in JACK? I was previously doing that using `qjackctl` but how would I do this in `ubuntustudio-controls`?
<OvenWerks> on pulse bridging, the is a system:playback_<dropdown>
<OvenWerks> change that dropdown to 1-2
<OvenWerks> then hit Apply Audio Settings
<AppAraat[m]> done... and audio has appeared!
<AppAraat[m]> ok, so that's that. Now onto the testing of recording.
<AppAraat[m]> I guess this time I have to choose "1 and 2" in the system:capture dropdown?
<OvenWerks> yes
<OvenWerks> if you are using a pulse application for recording
<OvenWerks> if you are using jack directly no
<OvenWerks> audcity can connect to jack
 * AppAraat[m] sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/ORfzIRWVJXlTKAZJNRELehRP >
<AppAraat[m]> curiously enough, if I change Playback device to pulse_in-1, I can't hear its playback.
 * AppAraat[m] uploaded an image: image.png (43KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/AHDqKNOYhfdFLmNtKxeCjmmU >
<AppAraat[m]> ^ that's how my `alsamixer` situation looks like.
<AppAraat[m]> (and I tested the playback by letting Audacity generate white noise)
<OvenWerks> Are you listening with headphones?
<OvenWerks> Or speakers plugged into the headphone jack
<OvenWerks> your speaker level is muted and turned all the way down.
<AppAraat[m]> headphones are plugged into the jack, yes
<OvenWerks> if you use audio host jack, then sytem:capture_1 and system:playback_1 should be the way it is set
<OvenWerks> either audio host jack or audio host pulse
<OvenWerks> you would want Recording device pulse-in I thik
<OvenWerks> oh no, pulse-out is just wrong. I just figured out what you see
<OvenWerks> recording device should be system
<OvenWerks> but if you are using jack then you should not be connecting to anything labeld pulse
<OvenWerks> if you are using pulse it will probably audio connect to the only source/sink which is jack
<AppAraat[m]> If Recording device = system, then I can't record either.
<AppAraat[m]> I'll try with headphones out.
<OvenWerks> That should not make a difference for inputs
<AppAraat[m]> yeah, same result unfortunately.
<OvenWerks> With audacity, I find that hitting pause and then record so I can set levels first.
<OvenWerks> also look in carla or qjackctl connections to make sure your input(s) are connected to audacity
<OvenWerks> (note that the ports for audacity are not labeld Audacity
<AppAraat[m]> yeah for some reasons it's labeled as "Portaudio" IIRC
<AppAraat[m]> I don't have Carla installed but I'll try with `qjackctl`
<OvenWerks> yes, because they use the portaudio lib and don't set the name up
 * AppAraat[m] uploaded an image: image.png (44KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/vwhtpdKAeDiuSTSsWOjNHbTn >
<AppAraat[m]> ^ That is how it looks like in connections
<OvenWerks> ya but audacity is not running with pause + record.
<AppAraat[m]> ah ok, lemme try again
 * AppAraat[m] uploaded an image: image.png (48KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/XkOEhLKyzlXoVLQCugGXWuAS >
<AppAraat[m]> (It's a mono track)
<OvenWerks> In that case I would also connect capture_2 to in_34 as well
<OvenWerks> just to be sure
<OvenWerks> is that the laptop mic?
<AppAraat[m]> yes
<OvenWerks> are you running 44k1 or 48k sample rate?
<AppAraat[m]> 48k as specified in JACK settings
<AppAraat[m]> (oh btw about that: How would I know that PA is not downsampling / upsampling whatever is set in JACK / ALSA?)
<OvenWerks> pulse always resamples for just about anything
<OvenWerks> I only asked because I have a laptop that has a 48k only mic even though the audio out can be 44k1, 48k 96k
<AppAraat[m]> I remember being able to previously record with 48k on this machine
<OvenWerks> 48k should be fine
<AppAraat[m]> Is there a way to prevent PA doing that btw?
<AppAraat[m]> Well I guess I could temporarily kill PA, but on Ubuntu 18.04+ that's pretty much impossible
<OvenWerks> pulse is never bit perfect
<OvenWerks> if you are using jack then pulse does not enter into the path anyway
<OvenWerks> pulse is just there to allow desktop audio to make it through jack
<AppAraat[m]> But if I want bit perfect playback from say mpv?
<OvenWerks> no such thing
<OvenWerks> pulse is not bit perfect
<OvenWerks> if you record a stereo stream with pulse audio long enough, the left and right will be different lengths
<OvenWerks> even with pulse running the same samplke rate as the device and file recorded
<AppAraat[m]> that is terrifying lol :p
<OvenWerks> it is meant for playback of youtube and doing skype calls
<OvenWerks> that is why jack exists
<OvenWerks> jack is bit perfect
<AppAraat[m]> yeah I'd rather get rid of that behavior, so is there a way to (temporarily) kill PA on 18.04?
<OvenWerks> you don't need to
<OvenWerks> pulse can idle in the background without effecting anything
<OvenWerks> you can remove the pulse-jack bridges if you want jack to be separated from pulse too
<OvenWerks> pulse will just use a dummy back end
<OvenWerks> (thing write only memory)
<AppAraat[m]> as of now I've set mpv to try PA first, this is mainly because otherwise with videos that have 6 channels of audio, that's going to be messy (I have to repatch everything manually using JACK)
<OvenWerks> :) yeah 6 channel stuff in jack is less than fun
<AppAraat[m]> haha so it's a common thing then, I'm glad I'm not the only one frustrated with that
<OvenWerks> something to add to another version of -controls would be pulse bridge with 6 channels
<OvenWerks> it can be done from command line of course.
<OvenWerks> most people interested in recording do two channel audio
<AppAraat[m]> well currently as it stands I can just sum those 6 channels of audio into 2 using mpv's `cycle-values audio-channels mono stereo`... but that's _only_ when mpv has the PA as audio driver. If JACK, then all of it is summed on the left channel :p
<OvenWerks> wierd
<AppAraat[m]> oh for recording I just have set stuff up in my DAW, which uses JACK
<OvenWerks> yes
<OvenWerks> the pulse bridge just sits there and does nothing
<OvenWerks> The only time to use pulse for a DAW, is if someone is using blue tooth head phones for monitoring
<AppAraat[m]> oh lord... I'm not even going to ask why that is a thing
<OvenWerks> it is handy for mixing on a subway...
<OvenWerks> (I am told)
<AppAraat[m]> lol
<AppAraat[m]> hmm, well anyway there's one last thing I want to try about this whole recording shenanigans and that's to look whether or not I have disabled the mic in the BIOS
<AppAraat[m]> because knowing myself, that would be the perfect conclusion of the day
<OvenWerks> maybe try meter bridge connected to both of your capture ports
<OvenWerks> if you don't se signal there, that is odd
<OvenWerks> you can stop jack with controls and try audacity with either pulse of alsa as a back end as well
<AppAraat[m]> What is a meter bridge though?
<OvenWerks> just two meters that can be connected (via qjackctl connections) to your inputs to see if there is signal there
<AppAraat[m]> oh ok, any recommendations of meters from the UbuntuStudio repos?
<OvenWerks> the meterbridge package has them
<OvenWerks> almost everything else is a plugin.
<AppAraat[m]> meter bridge says no:
 * AppAraat[m] uploaded an image: image.png (51KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/aeKOHzYdlvnGeHyRSnQLnFHu >
<AppAraat[m]> let's stop JACK
<Eickmeyer> There's a ton of different meter plugins, including BigMeter, accessible from Carla.
<AppAraat[m]> Audacity with ALSA backend, have set recording device to "pulse" as well as "HDA Intel..." I still can't record. In terms of playback, I can only hear something when I set it to either "sysdefault" or "dmix"
<AppAraat[m]> Welp, time for a BIOS setup dive then :)
<OvenWerks> That sound hardwarish
<AppAraat[m]> if I have it disabled in BIOS I will hit my head against the fridge
<OvenWerks> don't hurt the fridge...
 * OvenWerks didn't know laptop mics could be disabled in bios
<AppAraat[m]> Well, sacrifices have to be made.
<AppAraat[m]> But luckily I don't see that option anywhere in the BIOS settings, so the fridge can rest assured.
<AppAraat[m]> One other thing I can try is to download the UbuntuStudio 18.04 ISO and try this in a live environment....
<OvenWerks> yes
<Eickmeyer> The Ubuntu Studio Controls on the 18.04 ISO is *way* different.
<Eickmeyer> Why not 20.04?
<OvenWerks> he has ppa version
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, but that requires manually adding the PPA during the live session, which will eat RAM.
<OvenWerks> Ah that.
<AppAraat[m]> well, I remember it also working without that PPA. And yeah, migration to 20.04 is planned.
<Eickmeyer> The version of Controls on the 18.04 ISO only has a couple of checkboxes. It never controlled Jack.
<Eickmeyer> Hence, it's not supprted without the backports PPA.
<AppAraat[m]> Sure, but I mean I could make recording work even without `ubuntustudio-controls`
<Wangdoodle> I need help troubleshooting why my sound quit working. Was using qjackctl and ardour to add a midi drum track and it worked. After saving and reopening, I have no sound output. Tried ubuntustudio-controls and same. Is it okay to ask about this here?
<Wangdoodle> I can see the beat playing in the mixer but I don't hear it. That output works fine when Jack is disconnected.
<Wangdoodle> running kubuntu 20 with the ubuntustudio-installer packages
<Wangdoodle> when I load the file in ALSA mode, not using jack, there's also no sound. I can double click the Red Zepplin drumkit and click the image and it does the visual, the eq jumps, but no sound.
<Wangdoodle> Other sessions work fine with the midi drums. Weird. Well, it isn't important. I'll just start a new session for this... but is this chat even working?
<Eickmeyer> Wangdoodle: The chat is working, just nobody is available to help you.
<Wangdoodle> ok, thanks
<Eickmeyer> You can try #opensourcemusicians or #lau (Linux Audio Users).
<Wangdoodle> Thanks, making a note. :D
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-28
<boottella> good night, someone speaks spanish?
<boottella> lenovo 330 touchpad click not working
<boottella> help please
<Eickmeyer> !es | boottella
<ubottu> boottella: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OvenWerks> maybe try meter bridge connected to both of your capture portsOBOBOBOBCA
<OvenWerks> oops... wierd mouse artifact
<dash_rendar> hi 2 all
<AppAraat[m]> hi, is there a link to older ISO downloads? Namely 18.04? I want to use it in order to test something.
<OvenWerks> 18.04 should still be around
<OvenWerks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/
<OvenWerks> look in releases
<AppAraat[m]> nice, thanks
<OvenWerks> 16.04, 18.04, 19.10 (not for long) and 20.04.
<OvenWerks> the dvd directory current is 20.10 pre alpha
<Eickmeyer> 16.04 has been EOL for a year now.
<OvenWerks> so we expect that to vanish soon too.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: the nice thing about 16.04 is that it has 32 bit images... so install 16.04 upgrade to 18.04
<OvenWerks> not as good as 20.04....
<OvenWerks> but it keeps one more unit out of the landfill
<OvenWerks> (yes I have done live recording/tracking with it in the past year
<Eickmeyer> 18.04 also has 32-bit releases.
<OvenWerks> cool, for some reason I thought 16 was the last
<AppAraat[m]> OvenWerks: 18.04 live, just started jack via qjackctl, then Audacity... And.... Recording works o_0
<AppAraat[m]> Testing now on 48k instead of 44.1
<AppAraat[m]> That works too
<AppAraat[m]> Yeah, that's indeed weird.
<OvenWerks> which jack backend
<AppAraat[m]> ^ my test account which is logged in on the live environment.
<OvenWerks> :) ok not what I was asking but still answers what I wanted
<sirriffsalothp> Just installed Ubuntu Studio 20.04, congrats guys, it looks awesome so far
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: Thanks. :)
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: I added the kxstudio repos though, and now ardour takes an awful long time to load, same problem in 19.10.. any ideas for this? I don't think it took that long without the repos.. it's odd
<Eickmeyer> !kxstudio | sirriffsalothp
<ubottu> sirriffsalothp: KXStudio is a software repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is highly discouraged as it can overwrite system and user settings. Support in #kxstudio.
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: There's a reson we don't support that repo, and what you have is no longer Ubuntu Studio.
<sirriffsalothp> I know, I just wondered.. :)
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: kxstudio does have some great additions for a studio-machine, wouldn't you say?
<Eickmeyer> Nope, don't know, don't care. Sorry to be rude, but I'd be a rich man if someone paid me every time they used the Kxstudio repo and broke their machine.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: I see. Thanks mate, wonderful job again with UB at any rate :)
<Eickmeyer> It. Breaks. Ubuntu. Studio. Do. Not. Use. It.
<Eickmeyer> Ha, thanks. :)
<sirriffsalothp> Makes me wonder what the point is, as kxstudio no longer sports a distro of its own...
<Eickmeyer> I honestly don't know. If he'd put as much effort into helping make Ubuntu Studio a better system that he puts into making that repo, Ubuntu Studio would surpass macOS in terms of multimedia usage.
<Eickmeyer> Maybe that's an exaggeration, but it's kinda frustrating.
<sirriffsalothp> Sad to hear that... he seems a very competent dude, but I'm way out of my depths here anyhow
<Eickmeyer> BTW, those repos are built against 18.04, so there's part of the problem.
<sirriffsalothp> Having just installed the repos and done an upgrade, is there any way to revert any changes it would make to UB, I may as well just try a clean UB to see how it is?
<Eickmeyer> Unfortunately, because it's not a simple PPA-add, there's no easy way other than to reinstall.
<sirriffsalothp> Craaap.. lol
<Eickmeyer> I mean, those repos are good for stock Debian systems, but not much else.
<sirriffsalothp> Fair enough. What does falktx say when you ask him to come aboard the UB-train (I presume you've discussed it)
<Eickmeyer> I have in the past, and he doesn't want to be confined to Ubuntu's rules of doing things.
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: Maybe after we have his favorite desktop running in a stable version, we'll revisit the topic.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: I see. Quick question, ardour is unable to find a-Compressor, even though I can use it as a plugin and add it again... any ideas as to why ardour can't work out how to use this plugin now and just makes it an inactive?
<Eickmeyer> Using the version in the KXStudio repos?
<sirriffsalothp> Well I WAS using the kxrepos on 19.10 as well, so it's odd that this should be a problem now...
<Eickmeyer> There was a bug that we fixed for the a-plugins that only pertained to 20.04.
<Eickmeyer> So, I imagine the KXStudio buidl has the same problem.
<sirriffsalothp> Lol, what rotten luck
<sirriffsalothp> I guess I'll do a reinstall and get back to you, there's not much point in this
<Eickmeyer> We had to rebuild all of Ardour with a patch containing the plugins that are part of ardour 6.
<sirriffsalothp> Oh... yeah that would do it I imagine
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: why on earth did you have to do that?
<Eickmeyer> Yep. So, new install + all package updates should fix that.
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-29
<Eickmeyer> I believe it was a new version of libc, so there was a LOT that had to be rebuild against it.
<sirriffsalothp> *sigh* new install it is. Sorry for the idiotic questions, but I just have no idea with this stuff
<Eickmeyer> Ha, no worries.
<sirriffsalothp> Alright, doing a re-install, rofl
<sirriffsalothp> I love the Pollock-style background you guys added by the way, it's sick
<sirriffsalothp> Reinstall -->
<sirriffsalothp> That was quick
<sirriffsalothp> a-Compressor is now there, but now General MIDI is acting up
<sirriffsalothp> The general midi plugin thingy that goes in a standard midi-track in ardour that is
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: I'm really going to miss Catia though... :)
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: Carla has the exact same patchbay as Catia built-in.
<Eickmeyer> The patchbay tab is identical to Catia.
<Eickmeyer> Same code even.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: omg, there it is... lol
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Any ideas on general midi in Ardour? ^
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: without the repos I'll be missing some TAL-plugins though, and I'm having trouble finding out how to get them where they should be. Like tal-reverb III for instance
<sirriffsalothp> This question might save you some time if there is an answe to it... I've been looking through the .ardour file for where ardour is trying to fetch my plugins from, so I know where to download and drop them into, but I'm having no luck working that out. How can I see where ardour is trying to get them from?
<Eickmeyer> Well, you can always go to the actual repo and download them individually. Also, the Ubuntu Studio Backports has dragonfly-reverb.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: I will use them, I swear. But I have to mixes that are 80% finished, once those are out of the way, I'll try to be religiously UB for a while, see how it goes
<Eickmeyer> Ardour's preferences show where it looks for reverbs. I don't have my system up in front of me.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: yeah, but the ones in particular that are missing/made as inactive stubs, how can I tell where this one should be found?
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: You can add them individually here: https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-debian/+archive/ubuntu/plugins/+packages
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: good idea for the repo-thing, thanks
<Eickmeyer> Are you talking about the tap-lv2 packages?
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: I went here and fetched them, that would amount to the same, correct? https://kx.studio/Repositories:Plugins
<sirriffsalothp> Again, sorry for wasting your time on this, I had no idea this would turn into such a wrench
<Eickmeyer> Well, it comes from the same place.
<sirriffsalothp> Nice
<sirriffsalothp> tap..? hmm
<sirriffsalothp> Nope, the tap-plugins are already installed
<Eickmeyer> Looks like it's part of distrho-ports. I might have to look into packaging these.
<Eickmeyer> This page you showed me is completely new since the last time I looked.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: you lost me now?
<Eickmeyer> Sorry, was thinking aloud.
<sirriffsalothp> You only saw the that kxstudio repo-page now..?
<Eickmeyer> Either way, that page you linked shows where to get them.
<sirriffsalothp> Yeah, working on it
<Eickmeyer> I want these in Ubuntu. As long as they're open source, then they should be good.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: yeah, they're sweet plugins. We're making headway, the tal plugins are now in place
<sirriffsalothp> That just leaves the General MIDI-synth (not that important for the moment), and, more importantly, this Graillon autotune I discovered
<sirriffsalothp> It's pretty neat by the way, you might consider adding it as some of the autotunes you're sporting are very counter-intuitive for people who aren't accustomed to writing midi-notes et cetera
<Eickmeyer> I'm just going to go through the page you showed me and cross-compile it against what's in the repos and figure out what I need to package.
<sirriffsalothp> But this Graillon package I remember fetching gave three options for GNU/Lin, LV2, VST3 and VST... I can't remember which one I chose to use and where exactly I put it, that's why I wonder how I can check where ardour is expecting to find it
<Eickmeyer> Why not install all 3?
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: I'm too stupid to understand where I should put them atm, lol
<Eickmeyer> Uh... you don't. You install the .deb package like a normal deb package.
<sirriffsalothp> It's not a .deb
<Eickmeyer> Ohhhh....
<sirriffsalothp> For Linux users:
<sirriffsalothp> • Copy the LV2 plug-in in your LV2 directory
<sirriffsalothp> • Copy the VST2 plug-in in your VST2 directory
<Eickmeyer> Then ~/.lv2 ~/.vst
<sirriffsalothp> • Copy the VST3 plug-in (a .vst3 directory) in your VST3 directory
<Eickmeyer> ~/.vst3
<sirriffsalothp> Hmm, okay, sec
<sirriffsalothp> By the way, huge thanks for being so patient with me :P
<Eickmeyer> No worries.
<sirriffsalothp> I'm actually getting paid to do some mixing these days, so I can't risk something being f'ed up now with other peoples' tunes
<Eickmeyer> Oh, absolutely!
<sirriffsalothp> Needless to say, I'm not the one using the autotune for my vocals, a couple rappers requested it *uhuh*
<sirriffsalothp> By the way, this august will be my 10th anniversary for using ubuntu studio (I think), you've been at it for as long as I can remember using ardour anyways
<sirriffsalothp> So here's to you people, if any of you developer are in Norway, hit me up and I'll treat you some beers, lol
<sirriffsalothp> developers*
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: for the General MIDI Synth problem, this might solve it? https://x42-plugins.com/x42/x42-gmsynth
<Eickmeyer> I think the closest might be Ross, and he's in Denmark
<Eickmeyer> That's probably the one.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: I imagine there have been loads in inquests like these, it's a shame I couldn't find any tutorials for those who have this kind of problem. I've gotten into making tutorial videos for friends on certain issues, and they tell me I should do more as they're easy to follow. If I made one that covers this, for those who were absolutely clueless as to how to solve this, would that be something you guys could slap out there somewhere
<sirriffsalothp> for people to watch?
<sirriffsalothp> loads of*
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, I'd link it.
<sirriffsalothp> Kay, I'll keep you posted
<Eickmeyer> We need people making tutorial videos and doing documentation. It seems I can't find anybody to do stuff like that.
<sirriffsalothp> I imagine it is boring, for the most part. But a tutorial-video on this would be a piece of cake, even for me.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: by the way, it seems I don't have any ~/.vst or .lv2 folders there :-S
<Eickmeyer> Make them.
<Eickmeyer> "mkdir ~/.lv2 && mkdir ~/.vst"
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: I just wonder if ardour will know to look there... hang on
<sirriffsalothp> Since I do recall never making those folders to begin with
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, they're not default folders.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: does ardour search recursively for them, or will they have to be just the file itself?
<sirriffsalothp> Inside the .lv2 folder that is, for instance
<Eickmeyer> Should be recursive.
<sirriffsalothp> Mkay
<Eickmeyer> https://manual.ardour.org/appendix/files-and-directories/
<Eickmeyer> That explains everything.
<sirriffsalothp> Huh, that solved it, for both the autotune and General Midi Synth
<sirriffsalothp> I imagine a lot of people use the general midi synth, a lot of good samples there, might wanna add that to US?
<Eickmeyer> Like I said, I want to add everything that's there to Studio.
<Eickmeyer> I don't want anyone to have a reason to add KXStudio.
<sirriffsalothp> Lol, nice. Feels good having contributed, but also probably saving myself a lot of time later down the road with this
<Eickmeyer> I've been working on this for two years, but have had to stop for the LTS release. I'll probably startup again soon.
<Eickmeyer> Now that I have the full Ubuntu Studio packageset, it will at least be easier to keep things updated.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: what's the "this" you speak of? Fixing this wrestle with kxstudio-repo issues?
<Eickmeyer> Yep.
<sirriffsalothp> Aight, I guess this was a prime example of some issues that doubtlessly will come up. I'll try opening all of my sessions if I have time and see what else might happen (unless it's an obvious fix from the website we saw, in which case I won't mention it)
<Eickmeyer> Right. At least I can get people to the page to download the plugins they need.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: I have some sessions with ideas floating around that were from back when Ardour was still in A2-A3... lol
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: yeah, cheers
<Eickmeyer> You too!
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: while we're at it, what are your thoughts on the Enlightenment DE?
<Eickmeyer> I've only messed around with it. Hard to take seriously as a full-fledged DE though.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: how come?
<sirriffsalothp> I've loved it for a long time, but it does have issues that just seem to have stuck for ages..
<Eickmeyer> Well, I don't know. I think part of it is it's not exaclty in Debian or Ubuntu, so that would mean packaging it myself, which also means I'd have to maintain a whole DE... *snowball*
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: oh, rofl, I didn't mean as in "what do you think about using E in US", more just in general
<Eickmeyer> Ohhh... yeah, it seems nice.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: kay, well now I can sleep tonight. Thanks again, man! I'll let you know once a comprehensive tutorial is on the way
<Eickmeyer> Hehe, glad to help. :)
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: wow, some of my biggest sessions (150 tracks) open up without fault. To think that all I needed were a few plugins fetched directly, and here I've been installing an entire repo that partly shreds my US.. lol
<sirriffsalothp> Catch you later! :)
<Eickmeyer> See ya!
<AppAraat[m]> OvenWerks: One other thing I can try I guess is just upgrade to 20.04 and hope that solves the issue.
<AppAraat[m]> Is it recommended to upgrade from 18.04 (obviously after uninstalling the extended support PPA), or to just do a clean install?
<AppAraat[m]> I usually always wait until a .1 release of an Ubuntu LTS, but maybe this is my only option.
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]: I can not really comment on the upgrade option. In my case I almost always do a fresh install. but Eickmeyer has done the upgrade with success. 20.04 is better than 18.04 so far as I can tell. I have been using it as my daily desk for over a month now. (Studio on to of kubuntu actually) I have not had any difficultys. However, my application uses may not be the same as your's. I do
<OvenWerks> run jack as my back end, and have have run Ardour and some other audio apps.
<AppAraat[m]> Hmm I see. I think I'll just do a clean install then to be sure.
<AppAraat[m]> <aprt_test[m] "image.png"> It's interesting how the "Capture" level says "CAPTURE" with L and R above it in red, while here (where capture doesn't work) it's just stripes:
 * AppAraat[m] uploaded an image: image.png (47KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/MJpgqGGaDjZAYlUsEPuQniUC >
<AppAraat[m]> I wonder why that is, perhaps a certain module isn't loaded?
<AppAraat[m]> hmm doubt - https://paste.debian.net/plain/1149592/
<OvenWerks> mic boost doesn't help?
<OvenWerks> Oh yeah that --- means it is turned off
<OvenWerks> I can turn it on with qasmixer
<OvenWerks> space bar should turn it on in alsamixer
<OvenWerks> (shows how much I use alsamixer... I had to look it up)
<OvenWerks> Also, looking at my HDA internal interface, it is three devices.
<OvenWerks> So my HDA shows two inputs HDA,0,0 and HDA,2,0
<OvenWerks> it also has two outputs: HDA,0,0 and HDA,1,0
<OvenWerks> In the case of the output, HDA,1,0 is my digital output but with HDA,2,0 it is labeled as "Alt Analog".
<OvenWerks> maybe one is front and the other is the rear
 * OvenWerks doesn't actually ever use his internal audio aside from seeing it it can be connected to.
<OvenWerks> I use a Delta 66 for all my audio.
<AppAraat[m]> > space bar should turn it on in alsamixer
<AppAraat[m]> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<AppAraat[m]> OMFG!
<AppAraat[m]> AUDACITY REGISTERS AUDIO FROM INTERNAL MIC WOOOOOOOOOOO
<veremitz> \o/
 * OvenWerks is surprised that pulse doesn't turn capture on when it gets used...
<AppAraat[m]> PA not working when you need it the most has been more or less my previous experience :p
<OvenWerks> :)
 * AppAraat[m] is crossing fingers that audio just works on my Steam games
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: hey man. I wonder with Carla, is there a way to start jackd, as in Catia, without having to use Qjackctl or other means..?
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: I can't find a way to select my external sound card with it, et ceteral
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: There is, but you'll find the options aren't as robust as Ubuntu Studio Controls.
<Eickmeyer> Also, Ubuntu Studio Controls works out of the box for pretty much everything and actually allows for multiple audio devices.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-controls
<ubottu> Ubuntu Studio Controls is the application through which audio is configured in Ubuntu Studio. It configures Jack, sets the CPU governor, and ensures the user has realtime audio permissions. For more info, see !jack and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioControls
<Eickmeyer> qjackctl will only let you do one at a time, same with Catia and Carla.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: ooh, how did I miss this... USCtrl looks great
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: once again, sorry, old habits make it difficult to think exploratory
<Eickmeyer> We've upstreamed it, so soon it will simply be named "Studio Controls" and automaticlally replaced in the Backports.
<Eickmeyer> It's already available in Fedora and will be included by default in Fedora Jam 33.
<sirriffsalothp> Cool, looks great, thanks
<Eickmeyer> 👍
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: why only performance/powersave though? Why not an "ondemand" function as well?
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: ^
<Eickmeyer> (OvenWerks is the author)
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalothp: it depends on the cpu you have
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: Also, whatever explanation he comes up with, ondemand isn't an option in all distros.
<OvenWerks> modern intel cpus powersave is much better than powersave
<OvenWerks> *ondemand
<sirriffsalothp> OvenWerks: hm, ok. Is there a way to make USC start jack automatically once I make USC start automatically at startup?
<OvenWerks> powersave changes speed faster and does not require the OS to monitor the cpu load
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: All settings on it persist.
<Eickmeyer> Meaning, if jack was running when you shut off the machine, it will start when you sign back in.
<OvenWerks> ondemand actually uses more power in some cases than performance
<OvenWerks> you do not need to start usc at asession start
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: yes, but I'd like my system to run the jack audio server as soon as it boots
<sirriffsalothp> Oh...
<OvenWerks> autojack already does that and studio controls tells autojack what to do.
<sirriffsalothp> I see!
<OvenWerks> the system will start up the way it was shutdown
<OvenWerks> so if jack is running when you shutdown it will run when you start up
<Eickmeyer> So, throw away everything you know about qjackctl and having to manually start Jack because those days are over.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: well the reason I ask is because now I have to tell ardour to connect to jack every time I open a session..
<OvenWerks> That is why we hid qjackctl in a sub directory...
 * Eickmeyer might even remove it from the seed.
<OvenWerks> I don't see that here
<OvenWerks> when I start ardour it is already connected to jack
<Eickmeyer> Same.
<StevenJayCohen> Need a hand, I feel like I am missing at least 1 step: How do I remove all traces of UbuntuStudio from a vanilla Ubuntu reverting to the stock kernel?
<sirriffsalothp> OvenWerks: nop, every time I try to open a session I get the Audio/MIDI setup-prompt
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: You.... leaving... us....?
<sirriffsalothp> And I swear this is a clean US install, no ppa's what so ever
<OvenWerks> if you are using ardour with the alsa backend it should do that yes
<StevenJayCohen> No, I thought there was a software issue and tried messing with stuff. Turns out there's a hardware issue on this machine and I need to revert just that 1 box to stock
<sirriffsalothp> OvenWerks: alsa backend..? I've never had to do this before, what's causing this then? :-S
<StevenJayCohen> Dell is sending a tech to work on the machine on Monday and it needs to be stock 20.04
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: Remove ubuntustudio-branding-common, linux-lowlatency, ubuntustudio-performance-tweaks.
<OvenWerks> if jack is already running when ardour starts and jack was the used backend the last run (of that session)
<sirriffsalothp> OvenWerks: hmm
<OvenWerks> (I think the back end is part of the session.. not sure)
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: Also, if it's from the repos, I'm pretty sure Dell doesn't care.
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: Ubuntu Studio doesn't "mod" Ubuntu beyond what can be done by installing software from the repos.
<sirriffsalothp> I opened a session with the correct jack settings, closed it, when I try to reopen it I still get the same prompt...
<Eickmeyer> The lowlatency kernel is considered a subkernel of the generic one as far as Ubuntu is concerned.
<StevenJayCohen> I told the phone support guy (Ubuntu user) what was up. He recommended that I revert it. He said that he's seen some techs find something odd and make a stink.
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: Then they're not operating within Dell's contract with Canonical.
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalothp: before opening ardour run jack_lsp in a terminal.
<OvenWerks> if it errors... that would be why
<StevenJayCohen> brb
<OvenWerks> That is if ardour has to start jack then the dialog makes sense
<sirriffsalothp> OvenWerks: yeah, i do get an error
<OvenWerks> so jack is not yet running
<sirriffsalothp> However, if I start jack through qjackctl, no problems
<sirriffsalothp> Wtf..
<sirriffsalothp> Autojack is running
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: "sudo apt autoremove --purge ubuntustudio*" might actually do the trick.
<OvenWerks> Ardour will will start jack but it will give the dialog first
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: Warning: Untested.
<OvenWerks> autojack running is not the saem as jack running
<sirriffsalothp> OvenWerks: ah, lol, well in that case we're back where we were. If there's no way to make USC run jack automatically, I guess I'll have to make qjackctl do it after all then, for instance?
<Eickmeyer> StevenJayCohen: Though, it's possible that just removing the branding would do enough to ward-off overzealous Dell techs.
<OvenWerks> that does not sound right
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalothp: go into ubuntustudio-controls, set the right device and hit the start/restart jack button
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: If Jack was already running via qjackctl or other means, then Ubuntu Studio Controls won't see it as running.
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalothp: then run jack_lsp again
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: it might
<OvenWerks> in fact it should because it tried to create a jack client
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Users have reported that Controls won't detect an already-running Jack instance.
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: that would tend to tell me they have named the server something other than default, run it it as root
<Eickmeyer> I guess that's possible.
<OvenWerks> or that what they mean is that it doesn't auto start jack the next time
<sirriffsalothp> Trying stuff
<OvenWerks> it will only auto start if jack was started by controls
<OvenWerks> so long as jack is run as the same user, controls should be able to restart it. (even if borked)
<sirriffsalothp> Humm
<sirriffsalothp> My sessions are distorted as hell now, and I can't work out what on earth could be causing this..
<sirriffsalothp> Audio from browser is the same
<OvenWerks> odd
<OvenWerks> but things are ok with jack started from qjackctl?
<sirriffsalothp> Nah still distorted there too
<sirriffsalothp> God dammit.. always something
<OvenWerks> how does it sound with jack stopped?
<OvenWerks> US-C stop jack.
<sirriffsalothp> Okay so I stopped jack in USC
<sirriffsalothp> I did a ps -A |grep jack, and autojack is still running
<OvenWerks> (that will make sure pulse is restarted
<OvenWerks> autojack should still be running
<OvenWerks> it is waiting for a command to do something
<OvenWerks> but is not jack itself
<sirriffsalothp> Still distorted as fuck when my external sound card is chosen via pavucontrol
<OvenWerks> good-ish
<sirriffsalothp> Even if I lower it to 50% I can still hear that something iss off, the sound is distorted somehow
<OvenWerks> at least it is not a jack problem anyway.
<OvenWerks> external audio = USB?
<sirriffsalothp> Yeah, I'm using the TASCAM US16x08
<sirriffsalothp> I NEVER had this issue in 19.10
<OvenWerks> right
<sirriffsalothp> Real odd
<OvenWerks> can it handle being unplugged and plugged?
<sirriffsalothp> Trying to mess around with the settings in pulse but still the same...
<sirriffsalothp> Sure, sec
<OvenWerks> If it has external power a power cycle may be needed too
<sirriffsalothp> I switched it on and off, still the same
<sirriffsalothp> OvenWerks: power cycle?
<OvenWerks> same thing
<sirriffsalothp> :P
<OvenWerks> switch off/on which you did
<sirriffsalothp> Yah... other ideas?
<OvenWerks> does it have extrenal sync options?
<OvenWerks> (wordclock, spdif)
<sirriffsalothp> OvenWerks: not that I am aware of, and if so I never used it
<OvenWerks> there is no plug on the unit for external sync
<sirriffsalothp> Nope..
<sirriffsalothp> https://www.google.com/search?q=tascam+us+16%C3%9708&client=ubuntu&hs=Vz&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwil3aDBh9rpAhUhtYsKHe9vBbYQ_AUoAXoECAsQAw&biw=1463&bih=860
 * OvenWerks wonders why features shows windows software rather than whats on the unit :P
<OvenWerks> https://tascam.com/us/product/us-16x08/feature
<sirriffsalothp> OvenWerks: I think it's safe to assume it's not my sound card, but rather something in pulse/jack/US
<Eickmeyer> !language | sirriffsalothp: I didn't catch this earlier, but warning
<ubottu> sirriffsalothp: I didn't catch this earlier, but warning: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: oh, sorry :)
<sirriffsalothp> Did you add any volume controllers that might be causing this?
<OvenWerks> no
<sirriffsalothp> I installed two desktop environments, but that should hardly make my audio become distorted..
<OvenWerks> that would not be it, both will expect pulse
<OvenWerks> it does have an internal mixer with effects
<OvenWerks> I don't think alsa can see that or the routing.
<Eickmeyer> Alsa cannot usually see internal mixers or internal effects.
<Eickmeyer> internal to external hardware, that is.
<sirriffsalothp> The audio settings in system settings has my tascam set to "US-16x08 Analog Surround 7.1"
<OvenWerks> that makes sense
<sirriffsalothp> I'm not mixing with surround lol, I just need a stereo signal, L/R
<OvenWerks> it would do that for my D66 as well
<OvenWerks> you should be able to change the profile
<OvenWerks> in configuration in pavucontrol
<OvenWerks> there is a drop down
<sirriffsalothp> OvenWerks: yeah I know, but..
<sirriffsalothp> In pavucontrol I have it set to analog output
<sirriffsalothp> And it's the only option...
<sirriffsalothp> Whereas in configuration, it's Analog Surround 7.1 Output
<OvenWerks> 8 chanels
<OvenWerks> channels even
<sirriffsalothp> Other options are Off, Multichannel Input or Analog Surround 7.1 Output +  Multichannel Input
<OvenWerks> so no stereo then
<OvenWerks> still I thin that is not the sound problem
<sirriffsalothp> No... but this distortion was never an issue before, I always saw these options in pavucontrol in the past :(
<sirriffsalothp> I guess not
<sirriffsalothp> Well this is pretty bad news.. I'm at a real loss here, google has nothing that I can find to be helpful either
<sirriffsalothp> Lemme try a reboot and going into your DE, just to be sure
<OvenWerks> just in case... too late..
<OvenWerks> almost any of the DSP inside could cause this...
<sirriffsalothp> Still the same...
<sirriffsalothp> !!!
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalothp: are all the level controls set 12 oclockis?
<sirriffsalothp> Level controls? In pavucontrol?
<OvenWerks> straight up on the unit?
<sirriffsalothp> Oh on my sound card?
<OvenWerks> yes
<OvenWerks> it has knobs on the front?
<sirriffsalothp> Sure, one for headphones, one for the line out 1-2 which is for my speakers
<sirriffsalothp> Headphones and speakers have both the same distortion, even at very low levels
<sirriffsalothp> The rest are input knobs
<OvenWerks> ok, just checking
<OvenWerks> does alsamixer show any controls?
<sirriffsalothp> The master is at 100, master mute is MM and DSP Bypass is MM
<OvenWerks> use  the right/left arrows on your keyboard to highlight DSP Bypass and hit M
<sirriffsalothp> Still the same
<OvenWerks>  doesx that make any difference? Master Mute should be off as well
<sirriffsalothp> Master must says MM, if I press M for it, everything goes quiet
<OvenWerks> so it is backwards
<OvenWerks>  ok
<OvenWerks> with master highlighted does the down arrow work to bring the level down?
<sirriffsalothp> I see a bunch of eq's and compressors way out to the right... should they be active?
<sirriffsalothp> Of course it brings the level down, but as few notches down it goes real quiet, but the distortion is still there
<OvenWerks>  oh wow so you can control everything from alsa
<sirriffsalothp> Yeah
<OvenWerks> if you hit the mute button on DSP by pass do they go away?
<sirriffsalothp> Hmm okay, the distortion goes away if I lower the master in alsa to, say, 80, and the crank up my headphones
<OvenWerks> oh, that might be it then
<sirriffsalothp> No they still remain
<OvenWerks> yeah alsamixer is not that smart
<sirriffsalothp> But this is still a problem... I don't want to have to set my master to what I THINK is close to 100%, as I'm doing mixing-jobs for other people I need to know my system is working properly.. this is too odd to just ignore, you know what I mean?
<OvenWerks> considering the master mute is backwards... I would guess that having the dsp bypass set to mute is bypass
<sirriffsalothp> Item: DSP Bypass [off] when DSP Bypass is MM
<sirriffsalothp> I've never ever run into this problem before lol
<OvenWerks> yeah I know. with alsamixer open does changing pavuacontrol's output level change the master level on the box?
<sirriffsalothp> System sounds: no. Output Devices, US-16x08 etc: yes
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalothp: I am also wondering if there is an internal loop
<OvenWerks> yeach.!
<sirriffsalothp> So alsamixer master alters pavucontrol, and vice versa
<OvenWerks> yeah. so jack is safer. once jack owns the device (and US-c doesn't let pulse see alsa devices) pulse can't change that setup once you have set it.
<sirriffsalothp> But my ardour sessions were equally distorted...?
<OvenWerks> only if they were recorded that way
<sirriffsalothp> Haha hell no dude :) I know what I'm doing there
<OvenWerks> :)
<OvenWerks> you shold be able to still turn master down with alsamixer or qasmixer (take your pick)
<OvenWerks> qas mixer may be a bit nicer/easier to use for a complex box like that
<sirriffsalothp> Yeah, but.. what exactly is making the audio clip at 100%..? Since I'm mixing I need to know at what level my machine is pumping out the levels at, so I'm not willie-nillie mixing and risking that what goes out will sound radically different due to some  fluke here
<sirriffsalothp> https://upload.picpaste.me/image/AP28B
<sirriffsalothp> https://upload.picpaste.me/image/APRm2
<OvenWerks> i understand that... I would be just as frustrated
<sirriffsalothp> This might be interesting, check out the dsp off-on discrepancy
<sirriffsalothp> Oh nvm
<sirriffsalothp> I got confused lol, that makes sense
<sirriffsalothp> Are you using an external usb device as well?
<OvenWerks> no, I have an old ice1712 device. Delta 66
<OvenWerks> it also has an internal mixer
<OvenWerks> but in my case there is a linux applet for this device
<OvenWerks> it is much nicer and better laid out than the alsa mixers
<OvenWerks> but I do not have near as many control as you have to deal with...
<sirriffsalothp> When I use my internal sound card on the machine
<sirriffsalothp> I disabled my external sound card altogether, using a usb-headset with a mic, and alsa is at 100% now. The audio here is fine
<sirriffsalothp> Odd....
<sirriffsalothp> That means something's going on with my sound card, lemme try plugging in some 3.5mm jack headphones to the back of my machine, see how that sounds
<sirriffsalothp> OvenWerks: perfectly fine directly plugged into the back of my machine
<sirriffsalothp> God dangit this sucks.. :/
 * OvenWerks needs to spend time with his wife as she just got home from work. Back later...
<sirriffsalothp> Okidok
<sirriffsalothp> Brb
<AppAraat[m]> yay! Internal mic in L4D2 works :)
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-30
<OvenWerks> sirriffsalothp: just a note that I run my output at -12 dB on my system. (gain = 0.25)
<AppAraat[m]> Q: Would a minimal Ubuntu 20.04 with Ubuntu Studio repos added be supported here?
<Eickmeyer> AppAraat[m]: Yes, but remember, it's all Ubuntu at the end of the day and equally supported in #freenode_#ubuntu:matrix.org.
<Eickmeyer> AppAraat[m]: And there's no such thing as an Ubuntu Studio repo. There's just a backports PPA, and that's it.
<AppAraat[m]> wait, but doesn't Ubuntu Studio include some custom config files and a lowlatency kernel? Or are those things all included in the backports PPA?
<Eickmeyer> AppAraat[m]: All of those things are in the Ubuntu repos. What makes you think those were separate? We can't exist as an official flavor without using the Ubuntu repos, no more and no less.
<Eickmeyer> !flavor
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<Eickmeyer> AppAraat[m]: It's not like Mint which has a separate repo altogether.
<AppAraat[m]> ah those things I mentioned are present either in the backports PPA or the Ubuntu repos as packages?
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio is not a *derivitive* of Ubuntu, it's an *official flavor* of Ubuntu.
<Eickmeyer> AppAraat[m]: Those things are not available in the Backports PPA at all.
<Eickmeyer> They're in the Ubuntu repos.
<Eickmeyer> Hence, Ubuntu Studio Installer is a thing.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer | AppAraat[m]
<ubottu> AppAraat[m]: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UbuntuStudioInstaller
<AppAraat[m]> ah I see, so the Ubuntu Studio Installer can install packages which bring those (global audio) configs and certain packages that are also normally present in Ubuntu Studio (backports PPA) ?
<Eickmeyer> Those configs are available as packages in Ubuntu because we put them there. Has nothing to do with the backports.
<Eickmeyer> Each flavor of Ubuntu is a customized ISO of what is already in the Ubuntu repos.
<Eickmeyer> There are no additional repos.
<AppAraat[m]> I see, but for Ubuntus older than 19.04 a PPA is required. That packages from that PPA however is simply part of the official Ubuntu repos for Ubuntus 20.04 and above, correct?
<AppAraat[m]> s/That packages/Those packages/
<Eickmeyer> That's only because 18.04 wasn't a LTS release for Ubuntu Studio, hence there's no 18.04.4 ISO currently available.
<Eickmeyer> The packages in that PPA provide updated verisons of packages already available or packages that didn't quite make it in time. That PPA is only a year old.
<AppAraat[m]> ah ok, that makes sense.
<Eickmeyer> This is everything in it: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<Eickmeyer> It's not much.
<AppAraat[m]> So I guess I can safely install a minimal Ubuntu 20.04 netinstall and install the required packages then (perhaps not even through Ubuntu Studio Installer but just via CLI), right?
<Eickmeyer> I'd use Ubuntu Studio Installer because otherwise you risk bringing-in Xfce stuff you don't need.
<Eickmeyer> Most people think that using minimal + the ubuntustudio-destkop package does it, but nothing can be further from the truth.
<AppAraat[m]> oh I see, that's pretty important to know then. I'll take that into account.
<Eickmeyer> The Ubuntu minimal install includes the GNOME desktop.
<AppAraat[m]> it includes WHAT in the minimal install?? :S
<AppAraat[m]> oh wait I think I'm confusing minimal with netinstall
<Eickmeyer> The minimal desktop install is the default Ubuntu desktop minus some applications.
<OvenWerks> I wondered
<Eickmeyer> The netinstall is more customizable, but a desktop selection is given, whether that's Ubuntu, Kubuntu, or anything else, and also has the individual Ubuntu Studio metas.
<Eickmeyer> Doesn't have lowlatency out of the box.
<Eickmeyer> Don't think of it as a command line-only install.
<Eickmeyer> Or even an install that only gives you a command line. That would be Ubuntu Server.
<AppAraat[m]> for netinstall desktop selection, you can still choose not to install any desktop right?
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: OvenWerks I turned off my sound card, plugged out the electricity, and let it chill for a bit. Switched it back on, now it all seems fine, and the master volumes are at 100. Odd..
<OvenWerks> so some effect on line
<OvenWerks> or something like that
<Eickmeyer> AppAraat[m]: Not sure on the no desktop, I think that's called "minimal server" but I could be wrong.
<AppAraat[m]> thanks, I'll do some research on that.
<OvenWerks> unless server has changed it comes without x
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: That tells me you have some serious hardware issues, probably a bad solder connection internally in your interface. Probably going bad.
<AppAraat[m]> OvenWerks:  it better, a server with X is a server I want to run very far away from :p
<OvenWerks> no x no desktop
<OvenWerks> and I think you can choose none of the "services"
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: I also did a full reboot. It's odd, but I really don't see how it's a bad connection, etc. Just after a fresh install of a new distro, 20.04, this happens. Odds are that's not a coincidence
<Eickmeyer> Yep, no X server, no desktop. Period.
<OvenWerks> for a pretty basic system but still more than net
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: I would call that a decent coincidence. When you were talking about distortion, I thought of two things: Xruns, or bad hardware.
<Eickmeyer> You weren't getting Xruns or clipping, so that eliminated that.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: well the audio was clipping, in the sense that it sounded like you had cranked the gain on a track in ardour way too loud
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: Strange. You said that it cooled down, though.
<Eickmeyer> If it has a significant temperature rise, that's abnormal.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: metaphorically speaking :D
<sirriffsalothp> It's wasn't unusually hot or anything
<Eickmeyer> My audio interface doesn't get hot at all.
<sirriffsalothp> Just let it chill, let the electricity drain from its circuits, etc
<sirriffsalothp> Well they're not the same :P How big is yours?
<Eickmeyer> 4in 4 out plus midi
<Eickmeyer> I've used bigger that haven't gotten even close to warm.
<sirriffsalothp> Yeah, this is much more than that :P It's always gotten a little hot, like you notice it, but nothing like "wtf, this is getting a bit too hot to not worry about"
<Eickmeyer> I've used 32in/out on mixers that have temerature increases as part of normal operation without the USB connection.
<Eickmeyer> (they act as USB interfaces too)
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: fair enough. I'll keep an eye on it and see if it happens again. Now US-c should be left as it is etc
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: Yeah, it should work.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: hmm, I just opened up an ardour session and it's still a little bit, though not as bad
<sirriffsalothp> I'll connect this to my laptop with an older ubuntu studio and see how if fares there
<Eickmeyer> At the end of the day, the only issue I can think of is a kernel issue.
<Eickmeyer> Unfortunately, that's beyond anything we work on.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: lol, the audio in ardour and songs on youtube etc all sound fine, and I'm cranking the audio as high as my ears can bear
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: \o/
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: sorry to break it to you but something's up with US :(
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: It's got to be the Ubuntu kernel then.
<Eickmeyer> There's nothing me or my team can do, we don't touch the kerenel.
<Eickmeyer> Probably a hardware compatibility regression.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: I could revert to an earlier kernel, try that perhaps?
 * Eickmeyer has noticed no issues with his hardware, OvenWerks has had no issues with his, nor have 90% of our users.
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: That might be the way.
<sirriffsalothp> 10% is quite a lot imo..
<sirriffsalothp> Kay, what was the one you first used in 19.10? Lowlatency that is
<Eickmeyer> The lowlatency number always matches the generic number.
<Eickmeyer> No exceptions.
<Eickmeyer> It's the same kernel with slightly different flags.
<Eickmeyer> All handled by the Ubuntu Kernel team.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: sure, but which one was it? :P Can't remember the name/number exactly
<Eickmeyer> I can't remember off the top of my head.
<Eickmeyer> !linux-lowlatency eoan
<Eickmeyer> !info linux-lowlatency eoan
<ubottu> linux-lowlatency (source: linux-meta): Complete lowlatency Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.55.47 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 16 kB
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: ^
<sirriffsalothp> Kay! Installing that then
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: uh, I can't even find it in synaptic, only 5.4+
<Eickmeyer> That's because past kernel versions aren't available. I thought you had a different source.
<sirriffsalothp> I don't.. I expected earlier versions to be available :( How would I go about installing that one then?
<Eickmeyer> I don't know. I don't think it's even supported.
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: https://askubuntu.com/questions/700214/how-do-i-install-an-old-kernel
<sirriffsalothp> Found this https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan-updates/linux-lowlatency, would that work?
<Eickmeyer> Yep, so long as you have both the headers and the image.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: so doing sudo dpkg -i for both those files should do the trick?
<Eickmeyer> I would think so. You'll probably also have to manually select it in GRUB.
<sirriffsalothp> Sure
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: meh, how the hell do I download these files? The links just lead elsewhere
<sirriffsalothp> Sorry again for my noobishness here
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: Click on the architecture (amd64) then click on a mirror.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan-updates/amd64/linux-lowlatency/download
<sirriffsalothp> I just get internal server error... lol
<Eickmeyer> Not me.
<Eickmeyer> your link takes me to a list of mirrors. Click on any one of those and it'll download. If one doesn't work, try another.
<sirriffsalothp> Okay, so here I found the one in question: https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/amd64/linux-lowlatency/download
<sirriffsalothp> Is following the instructions there permissable, or will it screw up my system somehow? To adding the line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Eickmeyer> Well, here's the thing. Doing this is 100% unsupported and CAN break your system.
<Eickmeyer> But, that is an official PPA by the Ubuntu kernel team.
<sirriffsalothp> Okay, going for that then, hang on
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: odd, I did a sudo apt-get update after adding that line to the sources.list file as sudo, I can't find that file in synaptic, and typing sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatency_ and then trying to tab out the rest yields no suggestions
<Eickmeyer> Proably because the kernel you have is newer than the one you want. You'll have to manually type-in the kernel and version, not simply "linux-lowlatency".
<sirriffsalothp> Ah no wait here it is in synaptic. Almost there
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: just so I don't screw it up, as I'm a bit confused as to which ones I should be installing together here, could you have a look? https://paste.pics/1f5b2cc7c678a718ecdca404ae08d1be
<Eickmeyer> Looks like you have a signed image installed already, so make sure you grab that one too.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: I see a "headers" and "image" for the 5.3.0.-53.47 version, installing those two should suffice, right?
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, but make sure you also have a signed image.
<sirriffsalothp> In the description for the image-file is says "Signed kernel image lowlatency", that it?
<Eickmeyer> Yes. That's really for UEFI secrueboot, but if you already have one, you should *still* have one in your current version.
<sirriffsalothp> Okay, installing
<sirriffsalothp> It chose modules automaticelly as well, case that matters for anything
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, that's expected.
<sirriffsalothp> Okay, rebooting
<sirriffsalothp> Fingers crossed :D
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: meh, I'm not getting prompted to choose kernels, tried starting the disk from the boot menu but it just goes directly to 5.4
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: will I have to do a boot-repair or something to make it prompt for a choice?
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: You might have to hold shift while booting to force it to show the grub menu.
<sirriffsalothp> Ah yeah... forgot you could do that
<sirriffsalothp> Brb
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: holding down shift didn't help either lol
<sirriffsalothp> Yikes
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, I don't know. This is getting above my pay grade (happens to be $0). I'd check in #ubuntu for getting access to the grub menu.
<sirriffsalothp> I'll work out this part, and get back to you, lol
<Eickmeyer> Once we start going into kernel territory, I go ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<sirriffsalothp> Fair enough mate
<sirriffsalothp> Rebooting and trying shift and esc a few times
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: successfully opted into Linux SirRiffsAlot 5.3.0-53-lowlatency #47-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Thu May 7 13:28:24 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux according to uname -a
<sirriffsalothp> Still the same problem mate.
<Eickmeyer> *sigh*
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Any ideas for sirriffsalothp?
<sirriffsalothp> This is spooky... it's starting to look like something is up with 20.04, at least for my setup, somehow. Did anyone else have the same problem?
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: Nope. Nobody has mentioned that problem at all.
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: Have you asked holstein or someone in #lau or #opensourcemusicians if they've had this issue?
<sirriffsalothp> Don't think they've gone to 20.04, but I will
<Eickmeyer> Holstein has, I know that for a fact.
<sirriffsalothp> Ah, he's always a great help, I've asked, see what they have to say
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: I did a quick export of just one instrumental-file in ardour, one stereo-track: https://www.dropbox.com/s/dcwvib1osu6pylo/wtf_Selection.wav?dl=0
<sirriffsalothp> What's this sound like to you?
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: Sounds completely fine to me.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: god dangit..
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: I don't mean to be a pain in the butt about this, but this is rather serious for me... I'd hate to have to just revert back to 19.10
<sirriffsalothp> I do really appreciate all your help :)
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: Yeah, I understand. You mentioned that lowering the volume helped. I do know there were changes to pulseaudio too.
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: that really must be it, I can't imagine what else could be causing this. It's not my ardour sessions, and it's not my sound card, just lowering it helps, so that must mean something's up with volume/gain configs in 20.04 somewhere
<sirriffsalothp> I'm just surprised that no one else has this issue... really odd
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: I'm willing to bet it's hardcoded somewhere and nothing any of us can change. I know there were a lot of changes that were too numerous to list.
<Eickmeyer> sirriffsalothp: To keep from hurting your ardour sessions, I'd lower the volume output in alsamixer or qasmixer since that only affects what you hear, not what is recorded or what is output by ardour.
<sirriffsalothp> Lol, odd...
<sirriffsalothp> I just switched the usb-connections, and now it's fine
<sirriffsalothp> The ENTIRE ardour session sounds flawless
<sirriffsalothp> Nope, false alarm, the pavucontrol volume was turned down, rofl
<sirriffsalothp> Eickmeyer: I'll download a fresh .iso of 20.04 tomorrow, do a md5 just to be sure the whole thing is clean as a whistle, reinstall and try again
<sirriffsalothp> If that doesn't work I'll just have to go back to 19.10 I guess, if pulseaudio have no answers either :(
<sirriffsalothp> It's 6am now and I better get some rest.. thanks again mate. Be seeing you all
 * panda-1[m] uploaded an image: 1590836126513.jpg (5964KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/LPmSiQFmMdzfdWczxSMYeKZX >
<panda-1[m]> Can someone help me 🙄
<sakrecoer[m]> Actually, BUTT works pretty well with Jack. :)
<sakrecoer[m]> <panda-1[m] "1590836126513.jpg"> Let it do it's thing. It might take a while unfortunately. And it may fail. If you end up in BusyBox after that, backup up everything and try run fsck
<sakrecoer[m]> <panda-1[m] "1590836126513.jpg"> I have that happen to me quite all lot on laptops where I've had a process running and the battery runs out...
<sakrecoer[m]> "a lot" is an overstatement. But at least 3 times in three years
<sakrecoer[m]> Everytime I had Jekyll (a Ruby app for building website) running with an option for watching directory for file changes... Then I forgot to shut it down and let my laptop go to sleep...
<shas-0[m]> > 10% is quite a lot imo..
<shas-0[m]> I'm seeing more over runs when recording than before recent updates, serious periodic noise on skype callas as well, !
<Eickmeyer> shas-0[m]: Separate issue. I was just estimating. If you're seeing xruns, check rtirq, make sure bluetooth and wifi are off, and finally increase your buffer by a step.
<Eickmeyer> My estimate should've been closer to 99% of people aren't having problems.
<shas-0[m]> <Eickmeyer "shas-0: Separate issue. I was ju"> "check rtirq"  what do you  check?  locate rtirq
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Any suggestions? ^
 * Eickmeyer doesn't have to use rtirq, for him it just works.
<shas-0[m]> Meh, Wifi off, bluetooth off still crap overruns !, This only started after the updates, I'll try a re-install,  then I'm off back to windows :(
<higg> I just installed... Im not seeing any software "store". am I missing it? Or is the expectation just to use apt-get?
#ubuntustudio 2020-05-31
<sakrecoer[m]> <higg "I just installed... Im not seein"> Most of the apps you'll "need" for multimedia production should already be installed. However there should be a GUI app source in there. I switched to KDE so I'm not sure what it's called in xfce anymore. Search your app menu for "application" as it's not really a "store". Developers of your favorite app often and gladely take your donations through their own channels,
<sakrecoer[m]> though.
<sakrecoer[m]> Yesterday I made a live DJ-set for a virtual graduation party, and I'm happy to report that despite mixxx broadcasting being currently broken, BUTT integrated perfectly.
<sakrecoer[m]> Weird thing to do. But very fun. Basically socialising happened in a video conf app. And sound went over icecast2. (Sound of most video conf apps is decent enough for voice but definitely not for music. And if someone takes the word, it will cut the djs input)
<wangdoodle> Hey, I'm working on a small script that disables stuff I don't need while recording. See here, underExample script to disable resource-intensive daemons, services and processes, https://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/system_configuration (also pasted the important parts here https://pastebin.com/rGUKbe2W ) and it looks like my processes are different.  Can you point me towards something that'll help me find the ubuntu
<wangdoodle> processes I need to set here?
<wangdoodle> specifically, my NIC and wireless drivers appear to be different. Also not sure about the video/webcam drivers and whatever a parallel port is.  The bluetooth and cups entries seem to work fine.
<wangdoodle> I would LOVE an example script from someone running ubuntustudio where they disable unnessary things when the lowlatency kernal is running.
<Eickmeyer> wangdoodle: You don't need ANY of that with Ubuntu Studio or by using Ubuntu Studio installer. That entire article doesn't apply because we've already done it for the user.
<Eickmeyer> Moreover, we don't support compiling kernels, so you're on your own there.
<Eickmeyer> !rt | wangdoodle: Moreover, heed this warning
<ubottu> wangdoodle: Moreover, heed this warning: The RT kernel is the Linux kernel with special realtime patches applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowlatency and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<Eickmeyer> Read that article why RT kernels are BAD.
<Eickmeyer> !ubuntustudio-installer | wangdoodle
<ubottu> wangdoodle: Ubuntu Studio Installer is an app that can be used to add Ubuntu Studio's benefits to an existing Ubuntu (or official flavor) installation, or add additional packages. For more info, see https://ubuntustudio.org/ubuntu-studio-installer/
<Eickmeyer> TL;DR: I am not going to support helping someone do something that I (and others) have already done for them.
<wangdoodle> Funny. I did notice that some of these optimizations were already done in ububntu studio, which I have installed, along with the lowlatency kernel, not realtime.
<wangdoodle> But, things like networking and printer stuff and plex and apache need to be stopped, it seems.
<wangdoodle> Ubuntustudio doesn't do that does it?
<Eickmeyer> No, that's overkill. At most, wifi and bluetooth. Ubuntu Studio's goal is to be a full-fledged creativity workstation, not an audio appliance.
<Eickmeyer> Audio is simply one of our areas, but that's a part, not the whole picture.
<wangdoodle> I noticed that I could run Ardour with better settings when plex wasn't installed. I also think apache got installed and is running. Then when I get working I'll have Java and Virtualbox going so.  I think I need a way to disable all this when recording audio.
<Eickmeyer> We don't install apache by default, nor virtualbox, So, disabling any of that is on you if you installed it.
<wangdoodle> OMG, of course. But, if I can't ask how to disable the usual stuff, I can't adapt it to disable what I need to.
<wangdoodle> Someone at the kubuntu channel suggested I ask you guys since you may have similar needs.  But, I get attitude.
<Eickmeyer> That's a discussion for #ubuntu. Apache, virtualbox, and what-not is completely out of our scope.
<Eickmeyer> What you need to do is disable services, and we simply are not experts in web servers and things like that here.
<Eickmeyer> I saw the discussion, and all you mentioned there was realtime processes. You didn't mention apache or anything like that there.
<Eickmeyer> wangdoodle: I'm a volunteer, and while I am in charge of Ubuntu Studio, I'm not an expert at everything.
<wangdoodle> I guess I wasn't here to ask an ubuntustudio employee about it, but more of a daily user. Sorry, I'll look elsewhere. (I mentioned the part about needing to ask how to do the usual disables to adapt them to my needs.
<Eickmeyer> There's no such thing as an Ubuntu Studio employee. Everyone on the project is volunteer.
<Eickmeyer> Nobody is getting paid to do this.
<wangdoodle> volunteers should never have a bad attitude. you must have it rough. my heart goes out to you. best wishes
<Eickmeyer> We DO have to draw the line on what we support. I don't have a bad attiude, and I"m sorry you perceive it as such. I'm just giving you facts.
<ubuntu-studio> Eickmeyer: I don't know how, but pulseaudio or someone messing around with gain/volume-settings done messed up. Just tried a live-version of 19.10, and it's back to normal. If I crank the audio-level up to 120% I get very much the same kind of distorted noise that I get on 100% in Ubuntu Studio 20.04
<Eickmeyer> ubuntu-studio: I'm willing to bet it's a change in the xfce4 pulseaudio plugin. Just run it at 80% and it should be rougly close to 100%. Shouldn't affect your ardour mix.
<Eickmeyer> And... interesting nickname. :P
<ubuntu-studio> Eickmeyer: it bothers me, so I'm reverting back to 19.10 for now. Haha yeah
<ubuntu-studio> That'll tell you I'm surfing on a live-usb
<Eickmeyer> Just FYI, it loses support in July. The volume issue is unlikely to get resolved, and there's no configuration we've done on our end.
<Eickmeyer> 20.10 is a different desktop environment, so the issue might be resolved that way.
<ubuntu-studio> Eickmeyer: once again thanks for all your help.. but I'll be very surprised if no one else reports this as a problem in the future. Yeah I know, I didn't really need to upgrade in the first place, I still know people who use ubuntu 10 lol
<ubuntu-studio> Reboot,, brb
<AppAraat[m]> TIL Behringer X-series mixers and the Allen & Heath iLive series mixers use RT Linux kernels.
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]: I am not surprised
<OvenWerks> A & H mixers also use integer math
<OvenWerks> (and multiple processors depending on the number of channels/effects required
<OvenWerks> even the QU 32 has 4 separate processors.
<OvenWerks> There are a numnber of people who do not think the iLive sounds as good as the older A & H alanog mixers
<OvenWerks> I suspect that using Ints for the math has something to do with that, even comparing 48 to 64 bit int to 32 bit floats.
<OvenWerks> I would take the 32 bit float every time.
<OvenWerks> *analog
<AppAraat[m]> huh, I thought all decent digital mixers were either 24bit or 32bit
<OvenWerks> 24 bit ADC but 48 to 64 bit internal for math then back to 24 for output.
<OvenWerks> with int math you have to add 1 bit for every channel you add to the mix
<OvenWerks> AppAraat[m]: actually, my thought would be 24 bit ADC convert to 32 bit float for math, output 16 bit...
<OvenWerks> but it would never sell without 24 bit output too :)
<AppAraat[m]> why would you need to have higher bitrate internally if you're recording 24bit ?
<AppAraat[m]> Is it because every channel is recorded at 24bit?
<AppAraat[m]> (and is thus required for digital summing)
<OvenWerks> if two channels are at a digital 1 (full scale) at a the point they are mixed together, that eqals 2
<OvenWerks> which needs one more bit
<OvenWerks> add another channel (maybe two more channels?) add another bit
<AppAraat[m]> ah right, makes sense
<OvenWerks> with 32 bit float (which is really the same resolution as 24 bit int) that is not needed
<OvenWerks> the exponant will always take care of that
<OvenWerks> the reality is that even 16 bit is over kill for reproducing anything we can hear, so that is the greatest we need to use for playback but for recording it is nice to be able to record 20 or more dB down from FS to ensure no clipping while still having 16bit resolution.
<OvenWerks> My understanding is that the X32 uses 32 bit float internally
<shas-0[m]> <shas-0[m] "Meh, Wifi off, bluetooth off sti"> A reinstall of my original ISO seems to have got rid of the over runs, might be an update that  screws it up !
<OvenWerks> goody
<OvenWerks> I have not noticed anything like that here... but I don't have wifi, BT or a USB audio device...
<OvenWerks> shas-0[m]: every time you restart may make a difference, but an update may too in how irqs are allocated as in which order
<OvenWerks> I found telling my bios _not_ to assign irqs and let the kernel do that instead seemed to result in better choices
<OvenWerks> The main thing I have found worth turning off is Cron. Cron is run at a low priority, but... if part of what it runs is apt update, there are diskwrites, and network transfers that are atomic.
